# Η σωστή χρήση του κόμματος



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2009)

Ανοίγω αυτό το νήμα για να γκρινιάξω για την τρισάθλια χρήση του κόμματος στους υποτίτλους. Ξέρω ότι έχουμε μιλήσει κι άλλοτε για το θέμα του κόμματος, κι εδώ και σ' ένα παλιό φόρουμ, αλλά μάλλον ποτέ δεν είναι αρκετές. Όσο καλή κι αν είναι η μετάφραση, κυριολεκτικά χαντακώνεται στα μάτια του ενημερωμένου και (υπερ)ευαίσθητου θεατή. Κι ενώ η λογοτεχνική μετάφραση περνάει από διόρθωση, κι αυτά υποτίθεται ότι τα ξέρει ο διορθωτής, στον υπότιτλο ο μεταφραστής είναι και διορθωτής του εαυτού του. Μα τι ψώνιο είναι αυτό να βάζουν κόμματα στις πιο άσχετες θέσεις και να τα παραλείπουν εκεί που χρειάζονται;

Χτες το βράδυ έκανα το λάθος να πάω να δω την τελευταία ταινία Χάρι Πότερ. Τι μου ήρθε; Έφυγα στο διάλειμμα, επειδή ήταν τόσο βαρετή που μ' έπαιρνε ο ύπνος. Αλλά μέχρι να φύγω, πρόλαβα να δω τις εξής επαναλαμβανόμενες καταστάσεις:

Θα σε δω, απόψε.
Μου είπε πως, θέλει να πάμε εκεί.
Σκέφτηκα, μόνο, αυτό. 

Προσοχή, δεν υπήρχε καμιά παύση στην εκφορά του λόγου που να δικαιολογούσε τη χρήση κόμματος.

Τρία παραδείγματα μόνο από το στυλ χρήσης του κόμματος, που έμπαινε αναίτια, αδικαιολόγητα και λανθασμένα. Γενικά βλέπαμε το κόμμα να χωρίζει ΠΑΝΤΑ τα επιρρήματα και τους προσδιορισμούς από την υπόλοιπη πρόταση. Υπήρχε κόμμα ακόμα και ανάμεσα σε υποκείμενο και ρήμα. Και φυσικά το κόμμα έλειπε εκεί που ήταν απαραίτητο, δηλαδή μπροστά σε κλητική. 

Μου έδωσε την εντύπωση ότι ήταν σαν μια άλλη ταινία που είδα πριν από λίγο καιρό, όπου κάποιος λες και είχε πετάξει ένα σακί γεμάτο κόμματα στον αέρα και τ' άφησε να πέσουν και να καθίσουν όπου λάχει.

Ξέρω ένα γνωστό γραφείο υποτιτλισμού όπου νομίζουν ότι η λέξη "αλλά" πρέπει να ακολουθείται ΠΑΝΤΑ από κόμμα. Είτε χρειάζεται είτε δεν χρειάζεται, το κόμμα είναι πάντα αμέσως μετά το "αλλά". 
Π.χ.
Σε είδα να έρχεσαι, αλλά, δεν σε πρόλαβα.
Επιχείρησα να συνεργαστώ μαζί τους και μόλις είδα ότι επέμεναν να βάζω πάντα κόμμα μετά το "αλλά", αποφάσισα ότι έχουμε ασυμφωνία χαρακτήρων.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Επιχείρησα να συνεργαστώ μαζί τους και μόλις είδα ότι επέμεναν να βάζω πάντα κόμμα μετά το "αλλά", αποφάσισα ότι έχουμε ασυμφωνία χαρακτήρων.



LOL. Διαζύγιο για ένα κόμμα. Νομίζω ότι πρέπει επισήμως να μπει στο βιβλίο Γκίνες.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2009)

Υπήρχαν κι άλλα σημεία ασυμφωνίας, λόγω του style-guide τους που περιείχε λάθη, αλλά εδώ μιλάω μόνο για το κόμμα.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2009)

Είναι οι λεγόμενες κομματικές διαφορές. :) Πάντως ένα style guide με λάθη είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο για κάθε συνεργάτη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2009)

Οι καλύτερες σχέσεις έχουν τιναχτεί στον αέρα για κομματικές διαφορές. Άμα μάλιστα είσαι κομματόσκυλο σαν του λόγου μου, είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο να παραβλέψεις το θέμα (εγώ πάντως είμαι λίγο μονοκόμματος σ' αυτά). Κάποιοι υπερκομματικοί μπορεί να μην τις θεωρούν σοβαρό πρόσκομμα αυτές τις διαφορές, αλλού όμως πέφτει πετσόκομμα εξαιτίας των κομμάτων.


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> [...]
> Θα σε δω, απόψε.
> Μου είπε πως, θέλει να πάμε εκεί.
> Σκέφτηκα, μόνο, αυτό.


,Αυτό, _υπερκομματισμός_, δεν, λέγεται; 
Edit: Με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ... και μάλιστα πολύ καλύτερα!

Για το θέμα των οδηγιών, χθεσινή εμπειρία:
Για λόγους ομοιομορφίας στον υποτιτλισμό επεισοδίων σε σειρές (ή και ταινίες, όταν βγαίνουν σε DVD μαζί με τα διάφορα πρόσθετα, σχολιασμούς κ.λπ.), κάποιες εταιρείες δίνουν consistency sheet όπου καταγράφονται επαναλαμβανόμενοι όροι, μεταγραφές τοπωνυμίων και ονομάτων χαρακτήρων, ηθοποιών και συντελεστών. Φτιάχνω τις προάλλες ένα τέτοιο CS που περιλαμβάνει τον John Turturro και φυσικά το μεταγράφω "Τουρτούρο", όπως προφέρεται και είναι γνωστός στην Ελλάδα. Χθες μου το ξαναστέλνουν (συνοδευτικό άλλης δουλειάς για την ίδια ταινία) και διαπιστώνω ότι κάποιος άλλος το έχει αλλάξει σε "Ταρτούρο"! Πριν βρίσω, κάνω μια σύντομη αναζήτηση στο Γκουγκλ και βρίσκω 6 "Ταρτούρο" (τα 3 από τον Ριζοσπάστη κι άλλα 3 άσχετα) και 914 "Τουρτούρο" (μεταξύ αυτών και η ελληνική ιστοσελίδα του στούντιο που έβγαλε την ταινία). Πάω στο youtube και βρίσκω αποσπάσματα όπου πολλοί και διάφοροι Αμερικανοί τον προφέρουν παντού "Τουρτούρο" (το πρώτο "του" λιγάκι μασημένο, αλλά πιο πολύ σε "του" πλησιάζει). 
Μα έλεος! Πριν κάνεις αλλαγή σε κάτι που μπορεί να πάρεις στον λαιμό σου κι άλλους - αφού πρόκειται για οδηγία που είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να ακολουθούμε πιστά - δεν το ψάχνεις λίγο; Εξάλλου, και εντελώς άγνωστος να ήταν, κι αυτά τα στοιχεία να μην υπήρχαν, το Turturro δεν θα μεταγραφόταν "Τερτούρο" όπως turn, turf ή turd; ;) Το φυσάω και δεν τουρτουρίζει...


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Οι καλύτερες σχέσεις έχουν τιναχτεί στον αέρα για κομματικές διαφορές. Άμα μάλιστα είσαι κομματόσκυλο σαν του λόγου μου, είναι κομματάκι δύσκολο να παραβλέψεις το θέμα (εγώ πάντως είμαι λίγο μονοκόμματος σ' αυτά). Κάποιοι υπερκομματικοί μπορεί να μην τις θεωρούν σοβαρό πρόσκομμα αυτές τις διαφορές, αλλού όμως πέφτει πετσόκομμα εξαιτίας των κομμάτων.


 
Αν όμως βρεις έναν κόμματο, τότε βουρ για κόμμα-σούτρα!


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2009)

Είστε πολύ καλοί που δεν τερτουρίσατε μ' αυτά που έγραψα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2009)

nickel said:


> Είστε πολύ καλοί που δεν τερτουρίσατε μ' αυτά που έγραψα.


Όχι απλώς δεν τουρτούρισα, αλλά ήθελα να βάλω κι ένα ROTFL, πνίγομαι, όμως, στη δουλειά. Ας το προσθέσει όποιος ευκαιρεί.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 2, 2009)

Γιατί δεν μαζευόμαστε όλοι να μαζέψουμε και λίγο κόμμι από τα δέντρα για να το κάνουμε ό,τι θέλουμε; 

Τώρα που έγραψα *ό,τι *δηλώνω ότι θέλω να κάνω το κείμενο κομματάκια, όποτε βλέπω *ότι *αυτό το αναφορικό *ό,τι *το γράφουν χωρίς κόμμα!


----------



## Zazula (Sep 2, 2009)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το γραπτό σημείο στο αναφορικό «ό,τι» ονομάζεται υποδιαστολή, όχι κόμμα. :)


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 2, 2009)

Δεν αντιλέγω, αλλά άντε πες το αυτό σε οποιονδήποτε και άμα καταλάβει για ποιο σημείο μιλάς, διάγραψέ με από το κόμμα... 

Άλλωστε, μην ξεχνάμε ότι στους δεκαδικούς αριθμούς τη λέμε κόμμα... 7,65 (επτά κόμμα 65 και όχι 7 υποδιαστολή 65) 

Από τον Τεγόπουλο-Φυτράκη που έχω πρόχειρο:
*Υποδιαστολή *ουσ. διακριτικό σημείο, κόμμα που χωρίζει τις συλλαβές λέξεως για να την ξεχωρίσει από άλλη ομώνυμη (π.χ. ό,τι σε διάκριση από το ότι) | κόμμα στους δεκαδικούς αριθμούς


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2009)

Ώρες ώρες, σε κρίσεις μαζοχισμού ή καλόβολης ανεκτικότητας, προσπαθώ να συνεχίσω το ενδιαφέρον στο θέμα αλλά στριφνό στη μετάφραση βιβλίο που είχα ξεκινήσει μήνες νωρίτερα: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=41946&postcount=1437.

Χθες το βράδυ πετυχαίνω το εξής, που δεν είναι το μοναδικό δείγμα, αλλά αυτό μου έβγαλε το μάτι:
_Στα, δυστυχώς, αναπόφευκτα αντίποινα που εφαρμόστηκαν εναντίον του χωριού..._
Παρενθετική με κόμμα ανάμεσα στο άρθρο και το ουσιαστικό;! Κι εδώ συζητούσαμε αν μπαίνει κόμμα πριν το ρήμα... 
Είμαι υπερβολικός; Ή μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερη μια εύκολη αλλαγή στη σύνταξη για να στρώσει μια χαρά η πρόταση; Κανένας από τους 2 μεταφραστές και τους 4 επιμελητές δεν το είδε; Κι αν το είδε, δεν σκάλωσε;

Και ναι, ίσως με πείτε σχολαστικό, μπορεί να είναι ψιλά γράμματα (ούτε καν γράμματα), αλλά η στίξη, όσο ασήμαντη κι αν φαίνεται - και κττμγ δεν πρέπει να φαίνεται καθόλου, όσο γίνεται να μην την αντιλαμβάνομαι όταν διαβάζω, όπως δεν θέλω να μου τραβάει την προσοχή ο ήχος της μηχανής του αυτοκινήτου όταν ταξιδεύω χαλαρά κι αμέριμνα - μπορεί με άκριτη χρήση να καταστρέψει την ανάγνωση ακόμη και του καλύτερου κειμένου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2009)

Κι εμένα με ενοχλούν εδώ τα κόμματα, αλλά όσο και αν υπάρχει ανάλογο παράδειγμα στο λήμμα αναπόφευκτος του ΛΚΝ (_H επανάσταση με τις αναπόφευκτες βιαιότητές της_), πιο πολύ με ενοχλεί αυτό το _δυστυχώς αναπόφευκτα_. Θα προτιμούσα κάτι σαν _«τα δυστυχώς αναμενόμενα»_ ή τα _«νομοτελειακά»_ ή τελοσπάντων κάτι που να δείχνει την ανθρώπινη προέλευσή τους. Το _αναπόφευκτος_ μου δίνει την αίσθηση της φυσικής καταστροφής ή της θείας παρέμβασης και δεν μου αρέσει για ανθρώπινα κακουργήματα. Αλλά θα μου πεις, μεταφραστικά γούστα είναι αυτά...


----------



## sarant (Oct 8, 2009)

Μισό λεπτό όμως, ο daeman ενοχλήθηκε από τα δυο κόμματα στη φράση "τα, δυστυχώς, αναπόφευκτα αντίποινα" και πρότεινε αλλαγή της σύνταξης.
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι δεν ενοχλεί το "τα δυστυχώς αναπόφευκτα αντίποινα" για λόγους ουσίας, όπως τον Δόχτορα, τι θα πείραζε να το γράφαμε έτσι, χωρίς κόμματα και χωρίς αλλαγή της σύνταξης;


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2009)

Αυτό ακριβώς είπα (φωναχτά) κι εγώ όταν το πρωτοδιάβασα, sarant! 
Την πιο απλή, οικονομική, εύλογη λύση, που συνήθως είναι και η πιο κατάλληλη.
Αλλά μετά άρχισα να σκέφτομαι και το "_Τα αναπόφευκτα, δυστυχώς, αντίποινα..."_ κι άλλες παραλλαγές και, για να τις συμπεριλάβω, προτίμησα τη διατύπωση _αλλαγή της σύνταξης._
Και βέβαια, τώρα που ξαναδιαβάζω τι έγραψα, δεν είναι ανάμεσα στο άρθρο και το ουσιαστικό, αλλά στο άρθρο και το επίθετο... γμφχ τη σχολαστικότητά μου μέσα!


----------



## Tsialas (Oct 8, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> [...]
> 
> Θα σε δω, απόψε.
> Μου είπε πως, θέλει να πάμε εκεί.
> ...



Από τα παραπάνω παραδείγματα, μου ήρθε η όρεξη να γράψω ένα κατεβατό, και ελπίζω να μην κουράσει η φλυαρία μου για πράγματα που είναι γνωστά.

Ο τρόπος χρήσης του κόμματος ορίζεται, αφενός, από τρεις-τέσσερις απαράβατους κανόνες και, αφετέρου, από τις ιδιαίτερες ανάγκες του κάθε κειμένου, με σκοπό πάντα την υποβοήθηση του αναγνώστη, ώστε να αντιλαμβάνεται με την πρώτη ματιά τη σύνταξη του κειμένου.

Στην περίπτωση του _"Μου είπε πως, θέλει να πάμε εκεί"_, σαφώς το κόμμα είναι απαράδεκτο διότι ποτέ δεν χωρίζουμε το ρήμα από το υποκείμενο ή/και το αντικείμενο της πρότασης.

Όσο για την περίπτωση του "αλλά", είναι γνωστή (και εκνευριστική) η πολιτική στις ταινίες και τα σίριαλ ενός μεγάλου καναλιού. Οι κύριοι φαίνεται να αγνοούν ότι το "αλλά" δεν είναι προτασιακό επίρρημα αλλά σύνδεσμος (φανταστείτε να το γράφαμε έτσι: _δεν είναι επίρρημα*,* αλλά*,* σύνδεσμος_), και επομένως μετά το "αλλά" δεν μπαίνει κόμμα, με συγκεκριμένες εξαιρέσεις, όταν δηλαδή μεσολαβεί κάτι ανάμεσα στις συνδεόμενες λέξεις ή προτάσεις.

Επειδή το "αλλά" συνδέει λέξεις ή _κύριες_ προτάσεις, αρκετές φορές δεν χρειάζεται ούτε να προηγηθεί κόμμα. Αυτό όμως εξαρτάται, όπως συμβαίνει με την παύση στον προφορικό λόγο, από το νόημα, την έμφαση και την ταχύτητα του λόγου. Επομένως, θα συναντήσουμε συχνότερα κόμμα πριν από το "αλλά" στη σύνδεση προτάσεων και σπανιότερα στη σύνδεση λέξεων.

Ας περάσουμε τώρα στις περιπτώσεις με τα επιρρήματα. Υπήρχε λοιπόν μια μόδα στους συγγραφείς των παλαιότερων γενεών—τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι η δική μου εντύπωση—να μην αφήνουν επίρρημα για επίρρημα χωρίς να το περικλείουν με κόμματα, λες και θα έβλαπτε τις γύρω λέξεις.

Τα πράγματα όμως είναι απλά. Δεν μπαίνει κανένα κόμμα σε επιρρήματα που ορίζουν τη λειτουργία του ρήματος. Αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν θα βάζαμε ποτέ κόμμα στο _"θα σε δω απόψε"_, ασχέτως της θέσης του "απόψε"—δεδομένου ότι στα Ελληνικά έχουμε την ευχέρεια να πούμε είτε "απόψε θα σε δω" είτε "θα σε δω απόψε".

Κόμμα(-τα) βάζουμε στα *προτασιακά *επιρρήματα (όμως, εντούτοις, ωστόσο, εξάλλου, τουναντίον κ.λπ.), αλλά και αυτό, όπως και στα Αγγλικά, δεν είναι απόλυτο. Για παράδειγμα, σε μια πρόταση/περίοδο ελάχιστων λέξεων είναι (ίσως) άχρηστο να βάλουμε κόμμα(-τα): _"Είναι όμως καλό παιδί"_. Στους δε υποτίτλους είναι πολύτιμο διότι κερδίζουμε χώρο.

Συνήθως κόμμα(-τα) μπαίνει(-ουν) στο προτασιακό επίρρημα όταν:
1) Βρίσκεται στην αρχή της περιόδου: _"Ωστόσο*,* οι φίλοι μας θα έρθουν απόψε"._
2) Βρίσκεται εν μέσω μιας (σχετικά μεγάλης) πρότασης: "Οι φίλοι μας*,* ωστόσο*,* θα έρθουν απόψε".

Από την άλλη μεριά, όταν το προτασιακό επίρρημα βρίσκεται ανάμεσα σε δύο προτάσεις μιας περιόδου, για λόγους σαφήνειας στη σύνταξη, δηλαδή να φαίνεται ποιας πρότασης είναι το προτασιακό επίρρημα, είναι πρακτικό να μπαίνει κόμμα _μόνο_ πριν από το επίρρημα:

_"Είναι πολύ αργά, ωστόσο οι φίλοι μας θα έρθουν να μας δουν"._

Επίσης, ενώ η δευτερεύουσα _πρόταση_ που βρίσκεται στην αρχή της περιόδου χωρίζεται με κόμμα από την κύρια πρόταση (_ "Όταν έρθεις, θα πάμε για παγωτό"_), αυτό δεν ισχύει απαραίτητα για την επιρρηματική _φράση_: _"Την Τετάρτη θα πάμε για παγωτό"._

Στις επιρρηματικές φράσεις το κόμμα είναι (συνήθως) άχρηστο όταν είναι σαφές στον αναγνώστη πως η τελευταία λέξη της επιρρηματικής φράσης δεν είναι στην ονομαστική και ακολουθεί ρήμα, καθώς έτσι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση ο αναγνώστης να μπερδέψει το υποκείμενο του ρήματος.

1) _Στην Αθήνα είναι καλός ο καιρός._
2) _Στους πρόποδες του βουνού υπάρχει μία πηγή._

Από την άλλη μεριά, ίσως επιλέξουμε να βάλουμε κόμμα όταν θέλουμε να εξυπηρετήσουμε τη σαφήνεια στη σύνταξη:
1) Σε μια περίπτωση που η αιτιατική μπορεί (ίσως) να εκληφθεί ως ονομαστική: _"Το 1900*,* ήρθε θριαμβευτικά ο Αβέρωφ.
_2) Όταν υπάρχει συσσώρευση λέξεων και θέλουμε να ξεχωρίσουμε την πρόταση: _"Τις επόμενες ημέρες της εβδομάδας, ο πρωθυπουργός θα ενημερωθεί από τον συνήγορο του πολίτη"._

Παρομοίως, όταν η επιρρηματική φράση βρίσκεται εν μέσω της πρότασης, κινούμαστε με τον πιο πρακτικό τρόπο: χρησιμοποιούμε κόμματα αν αισθανόμαστε ότι κινδυνεύει η σαφήνεια της σύνταξης.

Αυτά. Ελπίζω να μην κούρασα.

Διαφωνίες ή παρατηρήσεις πάντα ευπρόσδεκτες.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2009)

Ακριβέστατο και πολύ καλό, Tsialas. Ευχαριστούμε.

Για το «δυστυχώς», daeman, προτιμώ κι εγώ το «Τα αναπόφευκτα, δυστυχώς, αντίποινα...». (Πρέπει να το εξηγήσω;)


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2009)

(ντε γκούστιμπους, κολοκυθόπιτους*! λέω συνήθως σε τέτοια θέματα, αφού και το σωστό νόημα βγαίνει και δεν παραβιάζουμε ούτε το παρακάνουμε με τους χρήσιμους κανόνες που γράφει ο Tsialas παραπάνω).
*Απορία: πώς θα λέγαμε την κολοκυθόπιτα λατινιστί;


----------



## Tsialas (Oct 9, 2009)

nickel said:


> Ακριβέστατο και πολύ καλό, Tsialas. Ευχαριστούμε.
> 
> Για το «δυστυχώς», daeman, προτιμώ κι εγώ το «Τα αναπόφευκτα, δυστυχώς, αντίποινα...». (Πρέπει να το εξηγήσω;)



Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2009)

Εξαιρετικό, Tsialas. 

Δυστυχώς μία από τις περιπέτειές μου με διορθωτές υποτίτλων (δηλαδή, άπειρους μεταφραστές τους οποίους χρίζει διορθωτές μια διεθνής εταιρεία υποτιτλισμού) ήταν με κάποιον συνάδελφο που πήρε όλη μου τη δουλειά και της πρόσθετε κόμματα από δω κι από κει, του τύπου που βλέπουμε πιο πάνω. Π.χ. _Μου είπε, πως θέλει να πάμε εκεί. _Και μάλιστα, στα υποχρεωτικά σχόλια που συνοδεύουν κάθε διόρθωση, ανέφερε έναν δικό του κανόνα τον οποίο είχε φιλοτεχνήσει το τρικυμισμένο του κρανίο, περί εισαγωγής δευτερευουσών προτάσεων με κόμμα, 

Τώρα που ξεκινάει ο νέος σύλλογος που πρώτη φορά περιλαμβάνει και τους διορθωτές και τους επιμελητές, ξαναλέω ότι είναι καιρός να ανοίξουμε το θέμα της λανθασμένης και της σωστής διόρθωσης, για να συζητήσουμε τα δίκια και των δυο πλευρών.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 9, 2009)

Να συγχαρώ και να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου τον Tsialas. :)

Η χειρότερη από τις δικές μου "κομματικές" εμπειρίες ήταν σε επιμέλεια κειμένου έλληνα συγγραφέα ο οποίος έβαζε κόμματα σε κάθε σημείο που ο ίδιος (καθώς διάβαζε νοερά) θα σταματούσε έστω και ελάχιστα τη ροή του κειμένου ή θα άλλαζε τη χροιά του λόγου του (και συν τοις άλλοις οι περίοδοί του ήταν απίστευτα μακρυνάρια): _Γίνεται, ωστόσο, δυστυχώς, άμεσα αντιληπτό, παρ' όλες τις αντιρρήσεις, ότι αυτή η, ομολογουμένως, εύστοχη διαπίστωση, δεν αντέχει σε μια, θα έλεγε κανείς, διεξοδική, όσο δύσκολο και να είναι κάτι τέτοιο, κριτική_. Ουσιαστικά η μόνη εφαρμόσιμη λύση ήταν να εξηγεί τι θέλει να πει και κάποιος άλλος να το γράφει στη θέση του.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2009)

Zazula said:


> _Γίνεται, ωστόσο, δυστυχώς, άμεσα αντιληπτό, παρ' όλες τις αντιρρήσεις, ότι αυτή η, ομολογουμένως, εύστοχη διαπίστωση, δεν αντέχει σε μια, θα έλεγε κανείς, διεξοδική, όσο δύσκολο και να είναι κάτι τέτοιο, κριτική_.


Για όνομα! Αυτό θυμίζει λόξιγκα.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2009)

Εμένα πάλι οι πολλοί κανόνες αυτού του τύπου με ενοχλούν. 
ή
Εμένα πάλι, οι πολλοί κανόνες αυτού του τύπου, με ενοχλούν.
ή
Εμένα πάλι οι πολλοί κανόνες αυτού του τύπου, με ενοχλούν.
ή 
Εμένα πάλι, οι πολλοί κανόνες αυτού του τύπου με ενοχλούν.

Ποιο είναι το σωστό ή έστω το καλύτερο;

Νομίζω ότι τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούνται με τη χρήση του κόμματος και τις τυχόν διαφωνίες που προκύπτουν με τους επιμελητές/διορθωτές, οφείλονται στο ότι ο κάθε αναγνώστης διαβάζει και καταλαβαίνει διαφορετικά. Άρα, θα χρησιμοποιήσει τη στίξη και με διαφορετικό τρόπο. Αλλού θα δώσει έμφαση ο ένας και αλλού ο άλλος. 

Υπενθυμίζω ένα παλιότερο post μέλους πάνω στο ζήτημα, το οποίο με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2009)

Το καλύτερο είναι το γιουτιουμπάκι που ακούω αυτή τη στιγμή.

Τα κόμματα δεν είναι σαν την ορθογραφία της λέξης _καλύτερο_, όπου χοντρικά συμφωνούμε: το _καλύτερο_ είναι το νέο, το _καλλίτερο_ είναι παλιό, το _καλίτερο_ δεν το συζητάμε καθόλου. Έχουμε μια λογική που διέπει κάποια πράγματα, αυτό που λέω μαθηματικότητα — π.χ. αν είχες βάλει κόμμα πριν από το «που» στο «τα προβλήματα που», θα με ενοχλούσε, θα ενοχλούσε αυτή τη μαθηματικότητα. Και όμως κάποτε βάζαμε κόμματα πριν από όλες τις αναφορικές. Ο Ζαζ δεν έβαλε κόμμα μετά το «συγγραφέα» στο «σε επιμέλεια κειμένου έλληνα συγγραφέα ο οποίος έβαζε κόμματα». Εκεί νομίζω ότι παίζουν και οι δύο περιπτώσεις (να θεωρήσεις την αναφορική περιοριστική, χωρίς κόμμα, ή παρενθετική, με κόμμα).

Με κάποια κόμματα πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί και με άλλα κόμματα κάνουμε παιχνίδι. Ακόμα κι εμείς οι ίδιοι τη μια μέρα βάζουμε πολλά και την άλλη τα τσιγκουνευόμαστε. Εγώ θα ψωνίσω τώρα το λιτό μοντελάκι:
_Εμένα πάλι οι πολλοί κανόνες αυτού του τύπου με ενοχλούν. _


----------



## autox8wn (Oct 9, 2009)

Αντιγράφω από σχολικό βιβλίο:

"Σε ένα διαφορετικό ιδεολογικό κλίμα από τους προηγούμενους κινείται ο *Γιάννης Ρίτσος *(1909-1990) που γεννήθηκε στη Μονεμβασιά και πέρασε δύσκολα τα εφηβικά και νεανικά του χρόνια εξαιτίας των θανάτων του πατέρα και της αδελφής του, της φυματίωσης από την οποία υπέφερε, και της φτώχειας".

Χρειάζεται κόμμα μετά το _(1909-1990)_ και μετά το _υπέφερε_;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2009)

Χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε πριν από το «που», επειδή η αναφορική είναι παρενθετική / επεξηγηματική, δηλ. δίνει μια πληροφορία αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητη για να ξεχωρίσουμε για ποιον μιλάει.

Δεν είναι απαραίτητο το κόμμα πριν από το τελευταίο «και» γιατί λόγω της γενικής αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι είναι το τελευταίο στοιχείο της λίστας «θανάτων ... φυματίωσης ... φτώχειας» (εμείς δεν βάζουμε κόμμα σ' αυτές τις λίστες, οι Αγγλοσάξονες βάζουν). Ωστόσο, κάποιοι το βάζουν επειδή το προηγούμενο στοιχείο μεγάλωσε («της φυματίωσης από την οποία υπέφερε») και θέλουν να δείξουν με σαφήνεια ότι εδώ που είναι το κόμμα τελειώνει αυτό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 9, 2009)

Αφού δηλώσω εξαρχής ότι είμαι σεσημασμένος κομματοφάγος (και συχνά το παρακάνω), θέλω να σας θυμίσω ότι πολλές φορές χρησιμοποιούμε τα κόμματα για να περιφράξουμε τις παρενθετικές προτάσεις (ενώ θα μπορούσαμε να τις έχουμε --έκπληξη!-- μέσα σε παρενθέσεις --ή και σε παύλες) και τελικά, κάποια από αυτά τα κόμματα μας μένουν αμανάτι.

Ξεκινάω από το παράδειγμα του Αμβρόσιου και το κοιτάω με τα μάτια του επιμελητή:

_Εμένα πάλι οι πολλοί κανόνες αυτού του τύπου με ενοχλούν._
Μια χαρά, η απόλυτη λιτότητα, ας σταματήσει ο αναγνώστης για τις ανάσες του όπου και όπως θέλει. Προχωράμε...

_Εμένα πάλι, οι πολλοί κανόνες αυτού του τύπου με ενοχλούν._
Σωστό κι αυτό (ο τύπος γράφει όπως εγώ). Πάμε...

_Εμένα πάλι, οι πολλοί κανόνες, αυτού του τύπου, με ενοχλούν._
Αυτή η παραλλαγή, που δεν την έδωσε καν ο Αμβρόσιος, θυμίζει τον κατά Αλεξάνδρα «λόξιγκα» που έδωσε πιο πριν ο Ζάζουλας. Είναι η προσπάθεια του συγγραφέα να αποδώσει στο κείμενό του όλες τις νοηματικές παύσεις που θέλει να ακούγονται κατά την ανάγνωση, αλλά εδώ έχουμε βασικό πρόβλημα με τον κανόνα: να μη χωρίζουμε το υποκείμενο από το ρήμα.
Ας του κάνουμε τη χάρη να τροποιήσουμε οπτικά αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη πρόταση, για να ακούγεται όπως θέλει ο συγγραφέας και να είναι γραμμένη όπως λέει η γραμματική. Ας καταφύγουμε... στις παρενθέσεις:
_Εμένα πάλι, οι πολλοί κανόνες (αυτού του τύπου) με ενοχλούν._

Η επόμενη περίπτωση μου φαίνεται ότι «λύνεται» μαθηματικά μια χαρά αν επιστρατεύσουμε ένα άλλο χρήσιμο σημείο στίξης· τα αποσιωπητικά. Από
_Εμένα πάλι, οι πολλοί κανόνες αυτού του τύπου, με ενοχλούν._
ας την κάνουμε
_Εμένα πάλι, οι πολλοί κανόνες αυτού του τύπου... με ενοχλούν._
και μου φαίνεται ότι πετύχαμε αυτό που ήθελε ο συγγραφέας.

Για την τελευταία περίπτωση όμως, την
_Εμένα πάλι οι πολλοί κανόνες αυτού του τύπου, με ενοχλούν._
πρέπει να παραδεχτώ την αδυναμία μου να εντοπίσω κάποια λεπτή διαφορά. Εδώ, το πιθανότερο είναι ότι θα την θεωρούσα λάθος και θα την μετέτρεπα σε μία από τις προηγούμενες. Σε ποια από όλες --αυτό πια εξαρτάται από το συγκείμενο...


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 9, 2009)

Πολύ διαφωτιστική η ανάλυση του Δρ7x. Κάποιες φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν το κόμμα είναι ο εφιάλτης του μεταφραστή και του επιμελητή, αλλά από την άλλη σκέφτομαι το αγγλικό keep it simple και ησυχάζω. ;)


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2009)

Πάρτε τώρα μια βαθιά ανάσα και κάντε ένα διάλειμμα, να διαβάσετε τα δύο σχετικά κομμάτια του Γιάννη Η. Χάρη:

Δρόμος μετ' εμποδίων
Η απόλυτη εξουσία του κόμματος

Πρωτοδημοσιεύτηκαν στα Νέα το 2001.


----------



## autox8wn (Oct 10, 2009)

> Το καλό το παλικάρι έχει όμως άλλο μονοπάτι: την ανοιχτή κι απροσχημάτιστη συκοφαντία. Με τον ξεκαρδιστικό τίτλο «Η εταιρεία δολοφόνων της "Πρακτοροτυπίας" και τα αφεντικά τους», μας κατηγορεί ότι -ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ- θέλουμε να τον ...σκοτώσουμε! Απολαύστε τρόπο σκέψης και γραφής (η στίξη του πρωτοτύπου): «Ο Κωστόπουλος και ο Τρίμης, έδωσαν γραμμή, από τον Ιό της Κυριακής, κατόπιν οδηγιών, στους κουκουλοφόρους, να οργανώσουν δολοφονική επίθεση εναντίον μου. Δεν μου ασκούν κανενός είδους κριτική, αλλά γράφουν ξετσίπωτα ψέματα, για να δημιουργήσουν την "ιδεολογική" πρόφαση των δολοφόνων. Λοιπόν, το μήνυμα που εστάλη δια του Κωστόπουλου ελήφθη. Απαντώ: όλοι θα πεθάνουμε. Και εγώ και αυτοί. Αλλά θα τους ξεβρακώνω μέχρι να πεθάνω». Και ούτω καθεξής, στο ίδιο πάντα μήκος κύματος και διανοητικό επίπεδο. http://www.enet.gr/?i=arthra-sthles.el.home&id=90820



Για τη χρήση του κόμματος από τον Σπύρο Χατζάρα.
:)


----------



## anef (Oct 14, 2009)

Μετά από παύλες βάζετε κόμμα; Κάπου θα τό 'χουμε πει κι αυτό, αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι.
Παράδειγμα: ... είχε δυο κορίτσια -την Άννα και την Ελένη-, που ... (το παράδειγμα δεν είναι πραγματικό, ας υποθέσουμε ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να βάλω παύλες και όχι κόμματα)


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2009)

Κανονικά, ναι. Αν η παρενθετική ήταν μέσα σε παρένθεση, θα έβαζες, π.χ.

Η Φώφη, η οποία, σύμφωνα με τις φήμες (τις οποίες δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πιστέψουμε), έχει...

Αν βάλεις παύλες:
..., σύμφωνα με τις φήμες —τις οποίες δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πιστέψουμε—, έχει...

Αν δεν μας αρέσει η αισθητική του πράγματος, γι' αυτό έχουμε την παρένθεση. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κανονικά, ναι. Αν η παρενθετική ήταν μέσα σε παρένθεση, θα έβαζες, π.χ.
> 
> Η Φώφη, η οποία, σύμφωνα με τις φήμες (τις οποίες δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πιστέψουμε), έχει...
> 
> ...



Χμμ, και τελεία θα έβαζες μετά από παρενθέσεις, αλλά θα έβαζες και μετά από τις παρενθετικές παύλες; 

Η Φώφη συμφωνεί με τις φήμες (τις οποίες δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πιστέψουμε).

Αν βάλεις παύλες, νομίζω ότι η δεύτερη περισσεύει:
Η Φώφη συμφωνεί με τις φήμες —τις οποίες δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πιστέψουμε.

Θα 'πρεπε ίσως να υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας προτεραιότητας μεταξύ σημείων στίξης (ανάλογος με το επί που προηγείται του συν κ.π.λ.). Έχω την αίσθηση ότι ο συνδυασμός —, είναι σπάταλος και αρκεί το κόμμα, επειδή κλείνει και την παρενθετική φράση (από την άλλη, ναι· έχεις δίκιο με τις παρενθέσεις —προφανώς η παρένθεση είναι «παρενθετικά» ισχυρότερη). Δεν διορθώνω το —, αλλά δεν το χρησιμοποιώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2009)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν βάλεις παύλες, νομίζω ότι η δεύτερη περισσεύει:
> Η Φώφη συμφωνεί με τις φήμες —τις οποίες δεν είμαστε υποχρεωμένοι να πιστέψουμε.


Περισσεύει όταν τελειώνει η πρόταση μαζί με την παρένθεση, γι' αυτό μιλάμε για μονή και διπλή παύλα (όπου το «διπλή» δεν αναφέρεται στο μήκος της παύλας). Στην περίπτωση της μονής παύλας βάζουμε κενό διάστημα κι από τις δύο πλευρές («...φήμες — τις οποίες...»). Την παρένθεση πρέπει να την κλείσουμε, να ισορροπήσουν οι καμπύλες (γι' αυτό τα μαθηματικά και ο προγραμματισμός χρησιμοποιούν { }, [ ] ή ( ) για παρενθέσεις και όχι παύλες :) ). Το ερώτημα όμως της anef δεν είναι αν θα κλείσουμε τις παύλες αλλά αν θα μπει κόμμα — και κόμμα πρέπει να μπει για τη δική του «παρενθετική» ισορροπία (στο παράδειγμά μου η φράση «σύμφωνα με τις φήμες»).


----------



## athinis (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks dude


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 2, 2010)

Ξαναζωντανεύω αυτό το νήμα για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα τραγικής έλλειψης του κόμματος στην κλητική. Βλέπω σε κινηματογραφικό υπότιτλο που μου ανατέθηκε να διορθώσω για να μπει σε dvd:

Το πράγμα θα πάρει το δρόμο του Λίντσι.
Τι εννοεί;
Things will take their natural course, Lindsey.

Τι καλύτερο παράδειγμα για να το καταλάβει η συνάδελφος που "έχει μεταφράσει 25 βιβλία, και στο σχολείο είχε 19 στα Ελληνικά, αλλά δεν έχει ακούσει ΠΟΤΕ ότι μπροστά στην κλητική χρειάζεται κόμμα";


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 17, 2010)

Δεύτερη ανάσταση του νήματος. Από υπότιτλο χτες το βράδυ στην ΕΤ1:

Τι, διάολο, κάνεις;

Σε τρεις λέξεις δύο κόμματα; Γιατί, βρε παιδί μου; Πώς εκφέρεις αυτές τις τρεις λεξούλες, αγαπητέ συνάδελφε; 
Τι... διάολο... κάνεις; 
Ή "τι διάολο κάνεις;" με μία ανάσα;


----------



## tsiros (Aug 17, 2010)

κι όπως είπε ο Οσκαρ Ουάϊλντ σ' ένα φίλο του.

Είμαι πτώμα. Εβγαλα το πρωί ένα κόμμα από ένα ποίημα και το βράδυ το ξανάβαλα.

Λέτε να πρόκειται για την ίδια φράση;

Τέλος πάντων, γράψε "τι διαολοκάνεις;" και ξεμπερδεύεις δημιουργικά.
Μωρέ, κάτι ξέραν οι αρχαίοι που δεν βάζαν τίποτα.


----------



## xefteri (Nov 14, 2010)

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!! Επειδή το βόλι δεν βλέπω να πέφτει σήμερα, είπα να κάνω το πρώτο μου ποστ εδώ, ύστερα από αρκετό καιρό που παρακολουθώ τις συζητήσεις σας! 

Με έχει προβληματίσει, τις τελευταίες μέρες, η χρήση του κόμματος στο ζεύγος "_τόσο ... όσο_". Πιστεύετε ότι σε όλες ανεξαιρέτως τις περιπτώσεις πρέπει να βάζουμε κόμμα πριν το _όσο_;


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

xefteri said:


> Με έχει προβληματίσει, τις τελευταίες μέρες, η χρήση του κόμματος στο ζεύγος "_τόσο ... όσο_". Πιστεύετε ότι σε όλες ανεξαιρέτως τις περιπτώσεις πρέπει να βάζουμε κόμμα πριν το _όσο_;



Καλημέρα και καλωσήρθες. Θα σου δώσω μια γρήγορη απάντηση, για να προλάβεις να πας να ρίξεις το βόλι σου, να κερδίσεις το δικαίωμα να παραπονιέσαι μετά.

ΔΕΝ βάζουμε κόμμα. Σε λίγο θα προσθέσω και τα σχετικά από λεξικά. Εσύ βρες την ταυτότητά σου και ετοιμάσου να πας να ψηφίσεις αυτοδιοικητικά και όχι κομματικά. :)


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

Τεκμηρίωση για συζήτηση:

3. (για σύγκριση) (α) στην αρχή προτάσεων ως απόδοση σε προτάσεις με το *όσο*. _όσο πιο πολύ αρνείσαι τόσο πιο πολύ θα σε πιέζει | όσο λιγότερο του μιλάς τόσο το καλύτερο για όλους μας_. (β) (ειδικότ.) για να δηλώσουμε ότι κάτι έχει μια ιδιότητα στον ίδιο βαθμό με κάτι άλλο: _είναι τόσο ικανός όσο και ο πατέρας του | δεν θεωρείται τόσο αξιόπιστος όσο ο Χάρης_.
(ΛΝΕΓ)

(με σύγκριση) τόσο… όσο: _O Γιώργος είναι τόσο καλός, όσο και ο Γιάννης_. 
(ΛΚΝ)

Νέα Γραμματική:

Γι' αυτό, η παρούσα Γραμματική περιορίζεται στην περιγραφή της γλωσσικής ποικιλίας που χρησιμοποιείται τόσο από τους ομιλητές της νέας ελληνικής που κατοικούν στα μεγάλα αστικά κέντρα της Ελλάδας όσο και από τα Μ.Μ.Ε. και τα διοικητικά και άλλα έντυπα ευρείας χρήσης.
ενώ η θέση του μέσα σε αυτήν ή και μέσα στην πρόταση εξαρτάται τόσο από τη συντακτική λειτουργία που επιτελεί όσο και από το ύφος που χρησιμοποιεί ο ομιλητής. 
Είναι ο τρόπος που χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο, τόσο στον προφορικό όσο και στον γραπτό λόγο. 
Δε χρησιμοποιούνται τόσο συχνά όσο οι προσωπικές και οι κτητικές αντωνυμίες.

Βλέπουμε ότι το ΛΚΝ βάζει κόμμα στο παράδειγμά του, αλλά... δάσκαλε που δίδασκες. Όταν κοιτάξουμε σε άλλα σημεία του λεξικού, το κόμμα μπαινοβγαίνει — πιο συχνά βγαίνει. Π.χ.
_αναρχοσυνδικαλισμός_: συνδικαλισμός με έντονη επιρροή της αναρχικής ιδεολογίας τόσο στους στόχους όσο και στα μέσα που χρησιμοποιεί.
_αντίκα_: του οποίου η αξία έγκειται τόσο στην τέχνη όσο και στην παλαιότητά του

Υποστηρίζω ότι δεν χρειάζεται κόμμα πριν από το _που_ που ακολουθεί μια φράση με το _τόσο_, π.χ.
_τόσο στενά μεταξύ τους που μπορούν να αποδοθούν και με ένα ρήμα_
Η αναφορική είναι περιοριστική / προδιοριστική. Θα ήθελε κόμμα αν λέγαμε:
_πολύ στενά μεταξύ τους, τόσο που μπορούν να αποδοθούν και με ένα ρήμα_
Οι περισσότεροι δεν βάζουν κόμμα εκεί.

Δεν θα έβαζα κόμμα ούτε πριν από το συμπερασματικό _ώστε_, αλλά εκεί πρέπει να τα βάλουμε με τις γραμματικές και τη συνήθεια, π.χ.
_Προχώρησε τόσο πολύ στον δρόμο, ώστε να μην τον βλέπουμε. _
Η λογική του κόμματος λέει ότι δεν χρειάζεται αυτό το κόμμα και καιρός είναι να το πετάξουμε κι αυτό.


----------



## xefteri (Nov 14, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν το γλωσσικό μας αισθητήριο μεταβάλλεται και ως προς τη χρήση του κόμματος στις δευτερεύουσες επιρρηματικές προτάσεις (π.χ. πολλές φορές αρνούμαι να βάλω κόμμα πριν από μια χρονική πρόταση, όταν είναι πολύ στενά συνδεδεμένη με την πρόταση εξάρτησής της), αλλά βρίσκομαι σε αμηχανία για το αν πρέπει να διορθώσω κάτι τέτοιο, αν θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσω τη γραμμή των επίσημων γραμματικών, αλλά και το ύφος και τις γλωσσικές επιλογές του συγγραφέα...

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια ως προς το άλλο θέμα. :) Μπερδεύτηκα, η αλήθεια είναι, περισσότερο, γιατί με κάποιους συναδέλφους φιλόλογους που το συζητούσα υπερίσχυε η άποψη ότι πρέπει να γίνει διαχωρισμός ανάμεσα στην αναφορική και την κύρια... Τύπου: O Γιώργος είναι τόσο καλός, όσο (είναι) και ο Γιάννης. Αλλά κάτι τέτοιο δεν μπορεί να γίνει σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Δεν έχουν πάντα την ίδια λειτουργία.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2010)

xefteri said:


> ...γιατί με κάποιους συναδέλφους φιλόλογους που το συζητούσα υπερίσχυε η άποψη ότι πρέπει να γίνει διαχωρισμός ανάμεσα στην αναφορική και την κύρια...


Διαφωνώ με τους φιλολόγους συναδέλφους σου, αν και δεν είμαι σε θέση να ψάξω και να σου δείξω τεκμήρια από τη Γραμματική.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

Βάζεις, xefteri, πολλά μέσα στη συζήτηση. Πριν επεκταθούμε, να πω μερικά βασικά. Όταν πήγαινα στο σχολείο, υπήρχε κανόνας που έλεγε ότι βάζουμε πάντα κόμμα πριν από το αναφορικό _που_. Τη λογική διαφορά ανάμεσα σε περιοριστικές αναφορικές προτάσεις και μη περιοριστικές την πρωτοάκουσα στα αγγλικά (restrictive vs non-restrictive relative clauses, βλ. _restrictiveness_ στη Wikipedia) και αρκετά αργότερα άρχισε να γίνεται η διάκριση στα ελληνικά.

Με βάση τη λογική αυτή έχουμε τη διάκριση ανάμεσα σε:
_Ο πατέρας μου, που ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ, δεν θα πάει σήμερα να ψηφίσει._
και
_Ο φίλος μου που ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ δεν θα πάει σήμερα να ψηφίσει._

Η πρόταση _Ο φίλος μου δεν θα πάει σήμερα να ψηφίσει_ είναι ατελής πληροφορία. Δεν έχεις _έναν_ φίλο όπως έχεις έναν πατέρα — έχεις έναν φίλο που ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ.
Ομοίως:
_Είναι τόσο αδιάφορος που δεν θα πάει να ψηφίσει._
Η πρόταση «Είναι τόσο αδιάφορος» δεν μπορεί να σταθεί μόνη της (περιμένει ο αποκάτω να πέσει και η δεύτερη παντόφλα — εκτός αν χρησιμοποιείται το _τόσο_ όπως το _πολύ_, «Μα είναι τόσο αδιάφορος!»), άρα η αναφορική είναι απαραίτητη και συνοδεύει την κύρια χωρίς κόμμα.

Για αυτό το λόγο θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε και:
_Είναι τόσο … ώστε …_
χωρίς κόμμα.

Η ίδια πρακτική ισχύει και στα αγγλικά, τα γαλλικά ή τα ιταλικά. Επίτρεψέ μου να αντιγράψω μόνο από αγγλογαλλικό λεξικό (Robert-Collins):
_he is not so clever as his brother > il n'est pas aussi or si intelligent que son frère
the body was so decomposed that it was unidentifiable > le cadavre était tellement décomposé qu'il était impossible de l'identifier_

Λογικά, γλωσσολογικά και… στατιστικά όσοι επιμένουν στο κόμμα του είδους «O Γιώργος είναι τόσο καλός, όσο (είναι) και ο Γιάννης» έχουν χάσει το παιχνίδι.


----------



## xefteri (Nov 14, 2010)

Νομίζω πως πολλοί θα στέκονταν λίγο παραπάνω σε μια τέτοια πρόταση, προκειμένου να σκεφτούν τι ταιριάζει καλύτερα, πώς αποδίδεται καλύτερα το συμπέρασμα. Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, θα μπορούσε ίσως να υπάρχει και μια παύση ανάμεσα στο _Είναι τόσο αδιάφορος_ - _που δεν θα πάει να ψηφίσει_, η οποία θα ζητούσε ένα κομματάκι εκεί...  Αν αντικαταστήσουμε το _που_ με το _γι' αυτό και_ ή το _συνεπώς_; Σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση δεν ενδείκνυται η χρήση του κόμματος; 

Είναι τόσο αδιάφορος, γι' αυτό και δεν θα πάει να ψηφίσει.
Είναι τόσο αδιάφορος, συνεπώς δεν θα πάει να ψηφίσει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

xefteri said:


> Είναι τόσο αδιάφορος, γι' αυτό και δεν θα πάει να ψηφίσει.
> Είναι τόσο αδιάφορος, συνεπώς δεν θα πάει να ψηφίσει.


Μα είναι η περίπτωση που ανέφερα πιο πάνω: τόσο = πολύ. Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το _τόσο_ που προετοιμάζει και επιβάλλει συνέχεια (συνέχεια χωρίς κόμμα, βεβαίως βεβαίως).


----------



## xefteri (Nov 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μα είναι η περίπτωση που ανέφερα πιο πάνω: τόσο = πολύ. Δεν είναι το ίδιο με το _τόσο_ που προετοιμάζει και επιβάλλει συνέχεια (συνέχεια χωρίς κόμμα, βεβαίως βεβαίως).



Α, οκ! Δεν διάβασα σωστά το προηγούμενο ποστ σας και δεν κατάλαβα! 

Και για να επανέλθω στο πρόβλημά μου (είμαι προβληματισμένη και προβληματική, όπως έλεγε και ο Τσάκωνας σε κάποια ταινία των έιτιζζζ):

_Κατά συνέπεια, όσο περισσότερη πρωτεΐνη καταβολίζεται για παραγωγή ουρίας τόσο η μείωση της μεταβολιστέας ενέργειας του σιτηρεσίου είναι μεγαλύτερη._

Γιατί εδώ με τρώει να βάλω κόμμα πριν το τόσο; Κάτι τέτοιο είχα στο μυαλό μου, όταν μιλούσα για διαφορετική λειτουργία του "τόσο-όσο". Οκ όταν συνδέουν όμοιους όρους, αλλά όταν είναι προφανής η σύνδεση προτάσεων, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να εννοήσουμε ρήματα κ.λπ., ίντα 'ίνεται, που λεν' και στο χωριό μου;;


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

Φταίει που μπερδεύουμε την παύση στο λόγο για να πάρουμε ανάσα με το κόμμα που έχει περισσότερο συντακτική λειτουργία. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να μπει κόμμα εκεί εκτός αν προετοιμάζεις το κείμενο για να το διαβάσεις και θέλεις βοήθεια για να ξέρεις πού είναι οι ανάσες σου. (Μου έχει τύχει: τύπωσα την ομιλία ενός φίλου μου με μεγάλα γράμματα και διαστήματα, για να μην τυραννά τα μάτια του, και μετά πήρε αυτός έναν μαρκαδόρο και έχωνε κόμματα, σε πιθανά και απίθανα σημεία.)

Ας πάρουμε μια από τις μεγάλες περιοριστικές αναφορικές:
_Ο φίλος μου που ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ και δεν έχει ρίξει ποτέ του ψήφο σε αστικό κόμμα και νιώθει πολύ περήφανος γι' αυτό, δεν θα πάει σήμερα να ψηφίσει._

Μαθηματικά δεν χρειάζεται το κόμμα. Μπαίνει γιατί παραμεγάλωσε η δευτερεύουσα. Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να μπει για να μας πει πού πάει ένα επίρρημα:
_Ο φίλος μου που ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ πάντα ξέρει ακριβώς τι θα ψηφίσει αυτή την Κυριακή._
Κάποιος πρέπει να μας πει αν το _πάντα_ ανήκει στη δευτερεύουσα ή την κύρια.


Εγώ πάντως το 'ριξα το βόλι μου στο μεταξύ.


----------



## xefteri (Nov 14, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις μπορεί να μπει για να μας πει πού πάει ένα επίρρημα:
> _Ο φίλος μου που ψηφίζει ΚΚΕ πάντα ξέρει ακριβώς τι θα ψηφίσει αυτή την Κυριακή._
> Κάποιος πρέπει να μας πει αν το _πάντα_ ανήκει στη δευτερεύουσα ή την κύρια.



Νομίζω πως εδώ θα μπορούσε να γίνει μια απλή μετάθεση των όρων για να αποφευχθεί η όποια παρανόηση (που ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει, αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας το ίδιο το περιεχόμενο της πρότασης: δεν μπορεί να ξέρει _πάντα _τι _θα ψηφίσει αυτή την Κυριακή_):

_Ο φίλος μου που ψηφίζει πάντα ΚΚΕ ξέρει ακριβώς τι θα ψηφίσει αυτή την Κυριακή._




nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως το 'ριξα το βόλι μου στο μεταξύ.



Εγώ πάλι είμαι κατά του κυνηγιού!


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2010)

Το παράδειγμα ήταν για να δείξω ότι έχουμε το κόμμα για να μας βοηθά να καταλαβαίνουμε, και καλύτερα να το χώνουμε εκεί που χρειάζεται και να μην το χώνουμε εκεί που δεν χρειάζεται. Κάποιος μπορεί να πει κάτι όπου με τις παύσεις ή τον επιτονισμό έκανε σαφές το νόημά του. Όταν θα πρέπει εγώ να καταγράψω τα λεγόμενά του, το κόμμα πρέπει να δείξει τις παύσεις και τις λειτουργίες του επιτονισμού εκεί που θα χρειάζεται να αποσαφηνιστεί το νόημα — όχι για να δείξει πού έπινε νερό. Αλλά κι εγώ ο ίδιος άμα πω κάτι προχείρως, αν δεν φροντίσω να άρω κάθε πιθανή παρεξήγηση μέσα από τη σύνταξη, δεν αποκλείεται να σπείρω τα κόμματα σαν δεκανίκια, όπως στο παράδειγμα, μετά το _πάντα_. Αλλά το να μιλάω για κόμματα και πάντα δεν μπορεί παρά να μου θυμίσει το _Eats Shoots and Leaves_:





Αν το κυνήγι είχε σχέση με κόμματα, θα είχα πάρει καραμπίνα μαζί μου.


----------



## xefteri (Nov 14, 2010)

Δεν έχω παρά να συμφωνήσω με όσα λέτε!


----------



## periglwssio (Feb 6, 2012)

Γεια σας. 

Το παράδειγμα είναι το εξής:



> Έτσι όπως εξελίχθηκε η αναμέτρηση, οι κίτρινοι θα πρέπει να είναι ευχαριστημένοι με το βαθμό της ισοπαλίας. Κι αυτό γιατί ενώ ήταν σαφώς ανώτεροι στο πρώτο ημίχρονο, στο δεύτερο "έκατσαν" ειδικά μετά την αποβολή του Λαζαρίδη και οι γηπεδούχοι έχασαν τεράστιες ευκαιρίες στα τελευταία λεπτά για να πάρουν τη νίκη.



πηγή: http://www.steveniko.com/2012/01/1-1.html

Στο κομμάτι _Κι αυτό γιατί ενώ_ πού θα βάζατε κόμμα; 

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2012)

Τρία πρόσθεσα:
Κι αυτό γιατί*,* ενώ ήταν σαφώς ανώτεροι στο πρώτο ημίχρονο, στο δεύτερο "έκατσαν"*,* ειδικά μετά την αποβολή του Λαζαρίδη*,* και οι γηπεδούχοι έχασαν τεράστιες ευκαιρίες στα τελευταία λεπτά για να πάρουν τη νίκη.


----------



## periglwssio (Feb 7, 2012)

Μερικές ακόμη απορίες:

1) _Οι στρατιώτες ήταν πολύ αδύναμοι για να πολεμήσουν. _

Με κόμμα μετά το _αδύναμοι_;

2) _–Ξέρω την απάντηση. -Τότε γιατί ρωτάς;_ 

Με κόμμα μετά το _τότε_;

3) _Μα σου το εξήγησα._

Με κόμμα μετά το _μα_;

4) _Ο παππούς κουβέντιαζε με μας τα εγγόνια._

Με κόμμα μετά το _μας_;

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 7, 2012)

Έτσι όπως καταλαβαίνω εγώ τα νοήματα, μόνο στο (3) θα μπορούσα να βάλω κόμμα μετά το _μα_, αλλά και πάλι όχι σ' όλες τις περιπτώσεις (δλδ θα το 'βαζα μόνο για έμφαση, οπότε τότε θα είχα οπωσδήποτε και θαυμαστικό στο τέλος).


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Έτσι όπως καταλαβαίνω εγώ τα νοήματα, μόνο στο (3) θα μπορούσα να βάλω κόμμα μετά το _μα_, αλλά και πάλι όχι σ' όλες τις περιπτώσεις (δλδ θα το 'βαζα μόνο για έμφαση, οπότε τότε θα είχα οπωσδήποτε και θαυμαστικό στο τέλος).



+1. 
Απαραίτητο δεν το θεωρώ πουθενά, στο πρώτο παράδειγμα μάλιστα θα έκοβε τη φράση στη μέση, οπότε σε αυτό και στο τέταρτο θα το έβαζα μόνο αν η πρόταση είχε συνέχεια, π.χ. παρενθετική ή επεξηγηματική (Οι στρατιώτες ήταν πολύ αδύναμοι, για να πολεμήσουν, να περπατήσουν... / Ο παππούς κουβέντιαζε με μας, τα εγγόνια, τους γονείς...). Εκτός από το τρίτο παράδειγμα (μετά το Μα) που λέει ο Ζάζουλας, ίσως να έβαζα στο δεύτερο μετά το Τότε, όχι απαραίτητα όμως· μόνο αν ήθελα να δείξω παύση στον λόγο για έμφαση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2012)

Οι σκέψεις μου:

1) _Οι στρατιώτες ήταν πολύ αδύναμοι για να πολεμήσουν. _
Δεν θα έβαζα ποτέ κόμμα. Δεν θα έβαζα κόμμα ούτε στο παράδειγμα που έφτιαξε ο daeman· ίσως έβαζα άνω τελεία:
Οι στρατιώτες ήταν πολύ αδύναμοι*·* για να πολεμήσουν, να περπατήσουν... 

2) _–Ξέρω την απάντηση. -Τότε γιατί ρωτάς;_ 
Διαφορετική εκφορά με κόμμα ή χωρίς (και επομένως, θέμα συμφραζομένων). 

3) _Μα σου το εξήγησα._
Ανάλογα και εδώ, θέμα συμφραζομένων. Υπάρχει ο δισταγμός μετά το μα ή όχι;

4) _Ο παππούς κουβέντιαζε με μας τα εγγόνια._
Μπορεί να μπει κόμμα μετά το μας, αλλά μόνο αν επιβάλλεται από τα συμφραζόμενα --και πάλι. Π.χ.:

_Όλοι ξέραμε ότι στις γιορτές ο παππούς έμενε πάντα σιωπηλός, καπνίζοντας το τσιμπούκι του. Η έκπληξή των γονιών μας ήταν, λοιπόν, τεράστια εκείνο το βράδυ: Ο παππούς κουβέντιαζε με μας*,* τα εγγόνια._


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2012)

Εγώ διαφωνώ για το "μα". Δεν θα έβαζα ποτέ κόμμα, γιατί εγώ ακούω μόνο δύο διαφορετικές εκδοχές: μια χωρίς στίξη και μια με αποσιωπητικά (έμφαση).


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

Παρεξήγηση νομίζω ότι μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί μόνο στην τέταρτη περίπτωση, αν το «τα εγγόνια» θεωρηθεί αντικείμενο του ρήματος, όπως δηλαδή αν έλεγε «ο παππούς κουβέντιαζε με μας τα νέα μέτρα». Θα βάλουμε το κόμμα αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαβαστεί διαφορετικά.

Και στην τρίτη περίπτωση θα βάζαμε αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να θεωρηθεί «μα» του όρκου: «Μα, την Παναγία μού βρίζεις, να μη θυμώσω;» ή «Μα την Παναγία μου, βρίζεις — απίστευτο!». (Τραβηγμένο από τα μυαλά...)

Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις εκτός από την πρώτη, αν έβλεπα κόμμα, δεν θα μου σηκωνόταν η τρίχα. Στην πρώτη...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 7, 2012)

Κουβέντιαζε, με μας, τα εγγόνια;

Δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο σαν έκφραση; Δεν θα ήταν πιο φυσιολογικό το "σχολίαζε"; Δεδομένου ότι είναι μεταβατικό, δεν θα υπήρχε και σύγχυση.



nickel said:


> Και στην τρίτη περίπτωση θα βάζαμε αν υπήρχε περίπτωση να θεωρηθεί «μα» του όρκου: «Μα, την Παναγία μού βρίζεις, να μη θυμώσω;» ή «Μα την Παναγία μου, βρίζεις — απίστευτο!». (Τραβηγμένο από τα μυαλά...)
> 
> Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις εκτός από την πρώτη, αν έβλεπα κόμμα, δεν θα μου σηκωνόταν η τρίχα. Στην πρώτη...



Ναι, αλλά αυτό το έχεις ήδη λύσει με κόμμα μετά το "μου" στην κτητική αντωνυμία και τόνο στην προσωπική. Γιατί χρειάζεσαι κόμμα μετά το "μα";


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

Έγραψα «Θα βάλουμε το κόμμα αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να διαβαστεί διαφορετικά» επειδή δεν μπορούσα να σκεφτώ παράδειγμα, αλλά ήθελα να κρατήσω και μια πισινή, να μη νομιστεί ότι αποκλείεται να χωρίσουμε με κόμμα την αντωνυμία από την επεξήγηση — όχι στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αλλά αυτό το έχεις ήδη λύσει με κόμμα μετά το "μου" στην κτητική αντωνυμία και τόνο στην προσωπική. Γιατί χρειάζεσαι κόμμα μετά το "μα";


Γενικότερα:
Άμα δεν είναι εκνευριστικά περίσσιο ή παραπλανητικό το κόμμα, καλύτερα να το βάλεις παρά να απαιτείς από τον αναγνώστη να κάνει τριάντα αναλύσεις για να καταλάβει τι λες.


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Συνοψίζω τα δικά μου:
Θεωρώ σφάλμα, όχι απλώς περιττό, το κόμμα στην περίπτωση (α)· περιττό στις περιπτώσεις (β) και (γ) (είναι τόσο σύντομες φράσεις ώστε δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος παρανόησης)· και αδιάφορο, επομένως ανεκτό στην περίπτωση (δ). 
Σημειώνω ότι στο (δ) η αντίστροφη δομή (_ο παππούς κουβέντιαζε με τα εγγόνια του, εμάς_) χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε κόμμα, αφού πρόκειται για επεξήγηση.


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2012)

Δεν με ενοχλεί το κόμμα στις περιπτώσεις β/γ/δ, μπορεί και να το έβαζα, μπορεί και όχι. Δεν θα το διόρθωνα πάντως (δεν θα το έσβηνα αν υπήρχε, δεν θα το πρόσθετα αν έλειπε).

Στο (α) θεωρώ λάθος το κόμμα. Βέβαια αυτό έχει να κάνει και με την εγγενή, ας πούμε, αμφισημία των εδραιωμένων πια ξενισμών too X to Y, που αν και εδραιωμένοι εξακολουθούν να μην έχουν ενσωματωθεί/αφομοιωθεί. (Αντίφαση αυτό; ίσως).

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Earion και όποιος άλλος το θεωρεί (όπως κι εγώ) λάθος το κόμμα στο α), συμφωνεί και με το πιο κάτω:
Ήταν πολύ αδύναμοι, για να πολεμήσουν θα σήμαινε they were very weak in order to fight. Χωρίς κόμμα, they were too weak to fight.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

sarant said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο Earion και όποιος άλλος το θεωρεί (όπως κι εγώ) λάθος το κόμμα στο α), συμφωνεί και με το πιο κάτω:
> Ήταν πολύ αδύναμοι, για να πολεμήσουν θα σήμαινε they were very weak in order to fight. Χωρίς κόμμα, they were too weak to fight.



Δεν καταλαβαίνει κανείς τη σημασία της ελληνικής πρότασης με το κόμμα ή της αγγλικής. Η αδυναμία γίνεται σκοπός; Να ήταν αδύνατοι, θα το καταλάβαινα, πού να πολεμήσεις με πάχια.


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2012)

Ας το πάρουμε αλλιώς:

Ήταν πολύ διαβασμένος, για να περάσει τις εξετάσεις (He studied a lot in order to pass the exam)
Ήταν πολύ διαβασμένος για να περάσει (He studied too much to pass) επειδή π.χ. η πολλή μελέτη του προκάλεσε νευρασθένεια.

Συμφωνούμε ότι αυτή είναι η λειτουργία του κόμματος εδώ, ότι αλλάζει τη σημασία;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2012)

Εγώ συμφωνώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Για να πάω σε ένα συναφές νήμα, το «Πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει».

Συμφωνούμε ότι, χωρίς το κόμμα, το «Πολύ σκληρός για να πεθάνει» σημαίνει ότι είναι τόσο σκληρός που, σαν το κακό σκυλί κι αυτός, ψόφο δεν έχει.
Συμφωνούμε επίσης (διότι συμφωνώ κι εγώ) ότι το «Πολύ σκληρός, για να πεθάνει», σαν άλλο ένα παράδειγμα τραβηγμένο από τα μαλλιά, θα σήμαινε ότι είναι ή έγινε σκληρός γιατί έβαλε σκοπό του να πεθάνει. Σαν ξεραμένο χαρούπι ένα πράμα.


----------



## sarant (Feb 8, 2012)

Ωραία, συμφωνήσαμε -και βρήκαμε και το ήξεις αφήξεις της σημερινής ελληνικής γλώσσας :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2012)

Εγώ, χωρίς να έχω συμβουλευτεί σύγχρονες γραμματικές (αγνοώ αν μελετούν το φαινόμενο έτσι όπως μας παρουσιάζεται εδώ, τον ξενισμό δηλαδή), αντιλαμβάνομαι ενστικτωδώς τη δομή περίπου όπως στα αρχαία: με επίθετο, δηλαδή, και άμεσο αντικείμενο σε απαρέμφατο. Το ανάλογο αυτού που θα λέγαμε δυνατός ποιήσαι τι. Επομένως το "για να πολεμήσουν" είναι "αντικείμενο" του "αδύναμοι" (εμπρόθετο αντικέιμενο στα νέα ελληνικά), και δεν πρέπει να χωρίζεται με κόμμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2012)

sarant said:


> Ας το πάρουμε αλλιώς:
> 
> Ήταν πολύ διαβασμένος, για να περάσει τις εξετάσεις (He studied a lot in order to pass the exam)
> Ήταν πολύ διαβασμένος για να περάσει (He studied too much to pass) επειδή π.χ. η πολλή μελέτη του προκάλεσε νευρασθένεια.
> ...



Σ' αυτό το παράδειγμα ναι, αλλά το "πολύ αδύναμοι, για να πολεμήσουν" δεν βγάζει νόημα με καμμιά έννοια του πολέμου, εκτός κι αν αύριο υπάρξουν πόλεμοι που απαιτούν να είσαι αδύναμος για να πολεμήσεις. Θα άλλαζε νόημα αν ήταν:

_Ήταν πολύ ηλίθιοι για να πολεμήσουν (με τόση ηλιθιότητα δεν θα μπορούσαν να πολεμήσουν καλά)
Ήταν πολύ ηλίθιοι, για να πολεμήσουν (πείσθηκαν να πολεμήσουν από αφέλεια/ηλιθιότητα)_


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2012)

Θα ήταν ωραίο κουίζ να βρούμε ένα λογικό ζευγάρι, χωρίς απίθανες διατυπώσεις που δεν θα επιχειρούσαμε ποτέ. Κανονικά, κάτι άλλο θα πούμε σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις με το κόμμα, όχι μόνο για να αποφύγουμε παρεξηγήσεις αλλά και γιατί αυτά συνήθως τα λέμε με κάποιο «αρκετά»: Ήταν αρκετά ηλίθιοι ώστε να θέλουν να πολεμήσουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 8, 2012)

Ναι, η συνηθισμένη -και μάλλον αυτόματη- αντίδρασή μας όταν θεωρούμε ότι κάτι μπορεί να είναι αμφίσημο ή αμφιλεγόμενο είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε αναλυτική και εναλλακτική σύνταξη.


----------



## periglwssio (Feb 14, 2012)

> Και ενώ όλα ήταν ευχάριστα για τον Ολυμπιακό αφού έδειχνε πως είχε βρει ρυθμό, ήρθε ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα τραυματισμού να προκαλέσει πονοκέφαλο.


 (πηγή: εδώ)

Θα βάζατε κόμμα μετά το _και_ ή θα θεωρηθεί σχολαστικός όποιος το κάνει; Παρόμοιες είναι οι περιπτώσεις όπου η περίοδος αρχίζει με τα _και επειδή_, _και αφού_ κτλ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 14, 2012)

Εξαρτάται πώς το προφέρεις. Μερικοί προφέρουν "και ενώ" ενώ άλλοι προφέρουν "και, ενώ". Πάντως, αν βάλεις κόμα μετά το _και_, οφείλεις να βάλεις και πριν το "αφού".


----------



## Themis (Feb 14, 2012)

Θα θεωρούσα το κόμμα προαιρετικό, αλλά μάλλον θα το έβαζα, εκτός κι αν ήθελα να δείξω μια συνεχή εκφορά (για λόγους γραπτής παράστασης της προφορικότητας δηλαδή). Η πραγματική συνεκφορά του "και" και του "ενώ" δίνει κανονικά "κι ενώ", το οποίο είναι αδύνατον να χωριστεί. _Α εκφορά συνέζευξε κόμμα μη χωριζέτω_ - όχι σαν απόλυτο κριτήριο αλλά σαν χρήσιμος μπούσουλας. Οπωσδήποτε δεν θα θεωρούσα σχολαστικό όποιον θα έβαζε κόμμα μεταξύ του "και" και του "ενώ".


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Εγώ το βάζω — όταν το θυμάμαι ή όταν δεν με διαπερνά ένα ρίγος που μου λέει ότι είναι υπερβολή. Έτσι:

Και, ενώ...
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...άλλα-σε-—στρεφής&p=26076&viewfull=1#post26076
αλλά:
Και ενώ
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1617-ξίδια-και-οξείδια (μέσο 2ης παραγράφου)

Το σωστό σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις (και + σύνδεσμος) είναι να μπει κόμμα, αφού (και εφόσον) είναι η αρχή δευτερεύουσας που θα κλείσει με ένα άλλο κόμμα, ενώ το _και_ ανήκει στην πρόταση έξω από τη συγκεκριμένη δευτερεύουσα. Σε προτάσεις σαν αυτή:
Και αφού το λες σε πιστεύω.
το ερώτημα είναι αν θα βάλουμε δύο κόμματα ή κανένα.
[Έχω μπερδέψει την πρόταση - clause με την πρόταση = περίοδο - sentence, αλλά τέτοια ώρα...]


Για το _αφού_ τώρα: αυτό ξεκινά μια δευτερεύουσα μέσα στη δευτερεύουσα. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να μπει κόμμα _και_ εκεί γιατί θα παραγίνει το κακό. Ισορροπημένη στίξη:
Και, ενώ όλα ήταν ευχάριστα για τον Ολυμπιακό (αφού έδειχνε πως είχε βρει ρυθμό), ήρθε ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα τραυματισμού να προκαλέσει πονοκέφαλο.


----------



## Themis (Feb 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για το _αφού_ τώρα: αυτό ξεκινά μια δευτερεύουσα μέσα στη δευτερεύουσα. Δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να μπει κόμμα _και_ εκεί γιατί θα παραγίνει το κακό. Ισορροπημένη στίξη:
> Και, ενώ όλα ήταν ευχάριστα για τον Ολυμπιακό (αφού έδειχνε πως είχε βρει ρυθμό), ήρθε ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα τραυματισμού να προκαλέσει πονοκέφαλο.


Πολύ ωραίο παράδειγμα. Ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας παρενθέσεις ή παύλες, παρά μόνο κόμμα. Θα το βάζαμε; Εγώ κατηγορηματικά όχι, για τον απλούστατο (και υπερισχύοντα) λόγο ότι θα δυσκόλευε να κατανοηθεί η δόμηση της περιόδου, άρα και το συνολικό νόημα. Μόνο αν είχαμε μακρινάρια μέσα σε περιόδους-μαμούθ θα το συζητούσα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Αν το δούμε σαν κανόνα της λογικής:

*Κύρια πρόταση - δευτερεύουσα πρόταση > Δεν θέλει κόμμα* (Ο σύνδεσμος δείχνει πού αρχίζει η επιρρηματική δευτερεύουσα.)
Θα φύγουμε μόλις τελειώσεις,
Πάμε να φύγουμε αφού τέλειωσες.

*Δευτερεύουσα πρόταση - κύρια πρόταση > Θέλει κόμμα* (Κάτι πρέπει να δείξει ξεκάθαρα πού τελειώνει η μία και πού αρχίζει η άλλη.)
Μόλις τελειώσεις, θα φύγουμε.
Αφού τέλειωσες, πάμε να φύγουμε.

Μέσα στην άλλη δευτερεύουσα το _αφού_ δεν θέλει κόμμα μπροστά του.


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2012)

Themis said:


> Πολύ ωραίο παράδειγμα. Ακόμα πιο ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να υποθέσουμε ότι δεν έχουμε στη διάθεσή μας παρενθέσεις ή παύλες, παρά μόνο κόμμα. Θα το βάζαμε; Εγώ κατηγορηματικά όχι, για τον απλούστατο (και υπερισχύοντα) λόγο ότι θα δυσκόλευε να κατανοηθεί η δόμηση της περιόδου, άρα και το συνολικό νόημα. Μόνο αν είχαμε μακρινάρια μέσα σε περιόδους-μαμούθ θα το συζητούσα.



+1. Θα έκοβε στα δύο την ενιαία παρενθετική δευτερεύουσα, κάνοντας τον αναγνώστη να κοντοσταθεί λίγο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 15, 2012)

Ίσως είναι δική μου παραξενιά, αλλά πριν διαβαστεί όλη η πρόταση, αν δεν μπει το κόμμα, δεν μοιάζει με αιτιολογική; Δείτε το έτσι:

_Και ενώ όλα ήταν ευχάριστα για τον Ολυμπιακό αφού έδειχνε πως είχε βρει ρυθμό._


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Το παραπάνω δεν στέκει (αφού έβαλες τελεία). Εννοείς:
_Και όλα ήταν ευχάριστα για τον Ολυμπιακό αφού έδειχνε πως είχε βρει ρυθμό._
Η δευτερεύουσα με το _αφού_ είναι αιτιολογική· δεν την είχα σκεφτεί καν σαν χρονική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 15, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, δεν ήμουν σαφής. Στέκει έτσι:

_Τελικά ο Ολυμπιακός την πάτησε στο τελευταίο λεπτό· κρίμα. Και ενώ όλα ήταν ευχάριστα για τον Ολυμπιακό αφού έδειχνε πως είχε βρει ρυθμό._

Περιττό να σημειώσω ότι εδώ το _ενώ_ είναι χρονικός σύνδεσμος. Οκ, μπορεί να το τραβάω λίγο. Το ομολογώ πως όλα αυτά τα κάνω γιατί είμαι κομματόσκυλο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 15, 2012)

Ζητάς να δοθεί μια λογική απάντηση σε μια πρόταση που δεν στέκει και πολύ καλά. Θα ξεκινούσα ξαναγράφοντας την πρόταση, για να προβληματιστώ για τη στίξη σε σχέση με κάτι που θα ήταν πιθανό να γράψω κι εγώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2012)

Λένε ότι ένα λάθος κόμμα μπορεί να σου χαλάσει τη σύνταξη, αλλά και χωρίς κόμματα...







Από:
http://www.lifo.gr/team/bitsandpieces/29048


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 26, 2012)

Παρόλο που οι παραπάνω παρατηρήσεις με έχουν καλύψει, μπήκα στο νήμα για να προσθέσω κάτι ελαφρύ, δείχνοντας παράλληλα ότι το κόμμα μερικές φορές είναι απαραίτητο: 
"Αν ο άνδρας ήξερε πραγματικά την αξία που έχει η γυναίκα θα πήγαινε στα τέσσερα"
Βάλτε το κόμμα όπου προαιρείσθε. ;)


----------



## Themis (Feb 26, 2012)

Ένα είναι το κόμμα:
"Αν ο άνδρας ήξερε πραγματικά την αξία που έχει, η γυναίκα θα πήγαινε στα τέσσερα"


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Στα κόμματα που μπορούν να σου χαλάσουν τη σύνταξη με την απουσία τους, θα προσθέσω άλλη μια παρεξηγήσιμη περίπτωση παράλειψης του κόμματος της κλητικής προσφώνησης εκτός από το «Βαράτε βιολιτζήδες», που χωρίς το κόμμα θυμίζει «Μη βαράτε τον αγγελιοφόρο» ή «Μην πυροβολείτε τον πιανίστα, προτιμήστε τον βιολιτζή»: είναι το «Easy, tiger», που, όταν γίνεται «Easy tiger», αντί για «Σιγά, ρε μεγάλε», καταντά κάτι σαν paper tiger ή roaring mouse — η εύκολη τίγρη και το ποντίκι που βρυχάται.

Παρέμπ, έχει πλάκα εδώ η σύνδεση με τον Tiger Woods:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=easy, Tiger


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Όταν πήγαινα στο σχολείο, υπήρχε κανόνας που έλεγε ότι βάζουμε πάντα κόμμα πριν από το αναφορικό _που_. Τη λογική διαφορά ανάμεσα σε περιοριστικές αναφορικές προτάσεις και μη περιοριστικές την πρωτοάκουσα στα αγγλικά (restrictive vs non-restrictive relative clauses, βλ. _restrictiveness_ στη Wikipedia) και αρκετά αργότερα άρχισε να γίνεται η διάκριση στα ελληνικά.


Είχα κάνει πιο πάνω αναφορά στα κόμματα που βάζουμε για να χωρίσουμε τις μη περιοριστικές αναφορικές προτάσεις. Είδα μια σχετική περίπτωση σε άρθρο του Μπουκάλα και αναρωτήθηκα κατά πόσο η νέα γραμματική ξεκαθαρίζει αυτό το θέμα. Το ξεκαθαρίζει. Στις αναφορικές προτάσεις (σ. 151) διαβάζω:

Οι προτάσεις που αναφέρονται σε κάποιον όρο (συνήθως ουσιαστικό) της κύριας πρότασης ονομάζονται *επιθετικές* (ή *εξαρτημένες*) αναφορικές προτάσεις. Εισάγονται με τις αναφορικές αντωνυμίες ο οποίος, η οποία, το οποίο και που και λειτουργούν ως επιθετικοί προσδιορισμοί. Διακρίνονται ως προς τη σχέση τους με τον προσδιοριζόμενο όρο σε *περιοριστικές* (ή *προσδιοριστικές*) και σε *μη περιοριστικές* (ή προσθετικές ή *πλεοναστικές*). Οι περιοριστικές εξειδικεύουν περισσότερο τον όρο αναφοράς, αφού περιέχουν μια πληροφορία απαραίτητη για τον ακριβή προσδιορισμό αυτού στο οποίο αναφέρονται, ενώ οι μη περιοριστικές δίνουν μια πρόσθετη πληροφορία στον όρο αναφοράς, η οποία δεν είναι απαραίτητη για τον ακριβή προσδιορισμό του, π.χ. _Το σχολικό βιβλίο της Γεωγραφίας που διαβάζω δεν το καταλαβαίνω_ (περιοριστική). _Το σχολικό βιβλίο της Γεωγραφίας, που έγραψε η Αρβανίτη, δεν το καταλαβαίνω_ (μη περιοριστική). *Οι μη περιοριστικές αναφορικές προτάσεις μπαίνουν στον γραπτό λόγο ανάμεσα σε κόμματα, ενώ οι περιοριστικές δεν μπαίνουν.*

Τα πολύ έντονα, δικά μου.

Ας δούμε τώρα την πρόταση στο κείμενο του Μπουκάλα της 4/8/12: 
Όπως διάβαζα στο «Εθνος», τον Ελληνοαμερικανό ξιφομάχο τον πλησίασε η ελληνική ομοσπονδία, πλην «δεν θέλησε να επαναπατριστεί, ούτε καταδέχτηκε καν να το συζητήσει». Αποδέχθηκε το «συμβεβηκός» όπως τόσοι άλλοι. Ούτε αρνησίπατρις είναι ούτε προδότης. Και επειδή η Ιστορία δεν παύει να στήνει παγίδες, ο χρυσαυγίτης βουλευτής, που τάσσεται υπέρ της απέλασης όλων των ξένων, είναι παντρεμένος με ξένη.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_04/08/2012_491269

Είναι σωστά τα κόμματα εκεί ή όχι; Δεν μπορείτε να το ξέρετε αν δεν διαβάσετε το άρθρο (ή μπλαβίσετε το υπόλοιπο κείμενο εδώ, για την απάντηση και την εξήγηση).

Είναι σωστά τα κόμματα γιατί υπάρχει ήδη αναφορά στον χρυσαυγίτη βουλευτή στην προηγούμενη παράγραφο. Επιπλέον, πόσο προσδιοριστική μπορεί να είναι η αναφορική πρόταση «που τάσσεται υπέρ της απέλασης όλων των ξένων» όταν όλοι οι χρυσαυγίτες τάσσονται υπέρ της απέλασης όλων των ξένων (εκτός από τους συγγενείς εξ αγχιστείας, φαντάζομαι).


----------



## nickel (Aug 10, 2012)

Οι προσεκτικοί εξακολουθούν να χωρίζουν την κλητική προσφώνηση με κόμμα.

*Tempted, Angela?*

Ξέρει άλλωστε ο συντάκτης ή ο τιτλατζής του Economist ότι η φράση χωρίς το κόμμα θα σήμαινε κάτι διαφορετικό.


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Αλλά υπάρχει και η υπερδιόρθωση στα κόμματα (που βάζουμε στη στίξη, όχι στη Βουλή). Εδώ ο τιτλατζής της Καθημερινής είχε ακούσει για την κλητική προσφώνηση και έβαλε κόμμα πριν από το «κύριε Φώτη Κουβέλη». Μόνο που ο τίτλος είναι ολόκληρος μια προσφώνηση και το «Αγαπητέ» προσδιορίζει την υπόλοιπη προσφώνηση:

*Αγαπητέ, κύριε Φώτη Κουβέλη*


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε να είναι χειρότερο... _Αγαπητέ, κύριε, Φώτη Κουβέλη_.


----------



## drazen (Nov 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> (...) Ας δούμε τώρα την πρόταση στο κείμενο του Μπουκάλα της 4/8/12:
> Όπως διάβαζα στο «Εθνος», τον Ελληνοαμερικανό ξιφομάχο τον πλησίασε η ελληνική ομοσπονδία, πλην «δεν θέλησε να επαναπατριστεί, ούτε καταδέχτηκε καν να το συζητήσει». Αποδέχθηκε το «συμβεβηκός» όπως τόσοι άλλοι. Ούτε αρνησίπατρις είναι ούτε προδότης. Και επειδή η Ιστορία δεν παύει να στήνει παγίδες, ο χρυσαυγίτης βουλευτής, που τάσσεται υπέρ της απέλασης όλων των ξένων, είναι παντρεμένος με ξένη.
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_kathpolitics_1_04/08/2012_455438


 
Και*,* επειδή η Ιστορία δεν παύει να στήνει παγίδες, ο χρυσαυγίτης βουλευτής, που τάσσεται υπέρ της απέλασης όλων των ξένων, είναι παντρεμένος με ξένη.
Ως εξαρτημένος χρήστης κόμματος, θα έκανα χρήση μετά το -μεταβατικό- "και", επειδή δεν το νιώθω συμπλεκτικό, πάει να πει συνδεδεμένο με την αιτιολογική πρόταση, αλλά ισοδύναμο με κάτι σαν "επιπρόσθετα", "για το ειρωνικό της υπόθεσης", "προς επίρρωση" (αλήθεια, θα γράφατε "και καθώς η Ιστορία..."; ). Τα κόμματα στην αναφορική είναι χρήσιμα, για να δείξουν την επιρρηματική (εναντιωματική) χροιά που, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, έχει.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

drazen said:


> Και*,* επειδή η Ιστορία δεν παύει να στήνει παγίδες, ο χρυσαυγίτης βουλευτής, που τάσσεται υπέρ της απέλασης όλων των ξένων, είναι παντρεμένος με ξένη.


Καλησπέρα. Το κόμμα που πρόσθεσες, καλώς το πρόσθεσες. Έπρεπε να μπει ακόμα κι αν είχες άλλη λέξη στη θέση τού _και_, π.χ. _ωστόσο_, _λοιπόν, να_ — αρκεί η λέξη αυτή να ανήκει στην κύρια πρόταση («ο χρυσαυγίτης βουλευτής είναι παντρεμένος με ξένη»). Με αυτόν τον τρόπο η δευτερεύουσα («επειδή ... παγίδες») μπαίνει σωστά ανάμεσα σε δύο κόμματα.

Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το συγκεκριμένο κόμμα (*Και* _κόμμα_ *δευτερεύουσα* _κόμμα_ *κύρια*) είναι από εκείνα που συνήθως βαριόμαστε να βάλουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το συγκεκριμένο κόμμα (*Και* _κόμμα_ *δευτερεύουσα* _κόμμα_ *κύρια*) είναι από εκείνα που συνήθως βαριόμαστε να βάλουμε.



Βαριόμαστε ή φοβόμαστε;


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Βαριόμαστε ή φοβόμαστε;


Δεν ξέρω για τους άλλους. Εγώ, όταν δεν το βάζω, είναι από βαρεμάρα (και μετά μετανιώνω).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Εγώ μιλάω για τους άλλους. Μερικές φορές βαριέμαι να βάλω κόμματα, αλλά στο σύνολο των γραπτών μου, αυτό που μου παίρνει τον περισσότερο χρόνο είναι να αποφασίσω αν πρέπει να βάλω περισσότερα ή λιγότερα κόμματα.


----------



## Earion (Nov 6, 2012)

Νά ένα θέμα από κείνα που πρέπει κατά τη γνώμη μου να συζητιόνται χωρίς προσκόλληση στα τυπικά. Ναι, αν θέλει να είναι κανείς ακριβής μέχρι κεραίας, η αιτιολογική πρόταση, ως δευτερεύουσα πρόταση, οφείλει να απομονωθεί με αμφίπλευρη προστασία και να ξεχωρίσει από την κύρια. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως πόσο μεγάλη διαφορά να κάνει τάχα εκείνο το κόμμα, ή η έλλειψή του, στην αρχή αρχή της πρότασης. Υπάρχει κίνδυνος παρανάγνωσης; Εγώ δεν νομίζω. Γι' αυτό και δεν θα έβαζα κόμμα. Όχι με φανατισμό, όχι κινούμενος από κάποια 'άποψη", απλώς μ' ένα "δεν πειράζει". Άλλωστε σας έχω ομολογήσει ότι τα πολλά κόμματα με βαραίνουν. (Τα σημεία στίξης εννοώ ).

Από την άλλη, γιατί να δώσουμε τέτοια μεγάλη βαρύτητα σ' αυτό το "και"; Έχει άραγε τόσο διακριτό χαρακτήρα ώστε να χρειάζεται να το βαφτίσουμε; Μεταβατικό; Τι θα πει μεταβατικό; Αναγνωρίζει η γραμματική της νεοελληνικής μεταβατικά μόρια; Από πότε; Και πώς τα αντιμετωπίζει; Μήπως σπεύδουμε να ονοματίσουμε συντακτικά φαινόμενα υπό την επίδραση της αγγλικής;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Earion said:


> Από την άλλη, γιατί να δώσουμε τέτοια μεγάλη βαρύτητα σ' αυτό το "και"; Έχει άραγε τόσο διακριτό χαρακτήρα ώστε να χρειάζεται να το βαφτίσουμε; Μεταβατικό; Τι θα πει μεταβατικό; Αναγνωρίζει η γραμματική της νεοελληνικής μεταβατικά μόρια; Από πότε; Και πώς τα αντιμετωπίζει; Μήπως σπεύδουμε να ονοματίσουμε συντακτικά φαινόμενα υπό την επίδραση της αγγλικής;



Έτσι κι αλλιώς η γραμματική, το συντακτικό, ακόμα και οι κανόνες ορθογραφίας είναι περιγραφή της γλώσσας. Μπορείς να φτιάξεις αμέτρητους όρους ή να περιορίσεις αφάνταστα την γλωσσική ορολογία στα τελείως βασικά. Για την γλώσσα δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα απολύτως.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Αυτά που γράφεις, Earion, εννοούσα με το «βαριέμαι» — με το σκεπτικό ότι ίσως είναι υπερβολή, δεν αλλάζει κάτι στο νόημα. Μετανιώνω μετά επειδή αλλάζει η γεωμετρία της πρότασης. Αν εκείνο το «και» δεν ήταν στην αρχή της περιόδου, μετά από τελεία, αλλά εκεί που συνηθίζεται, στην κανονική ροή μιας περιόδου, δεν θα χρειαζόταν το κόμμα πριν από το «επειδή»; Π.χ.

Ο Α είναι παντρεμένος με συντοπίτισσά του, ο Β είναι παντρεμένος με ξαδέλφη του και, επειδή η Ιστορία δεν παύει να στήνει παγίδες, ο χρυσαυγίτης βουλευτής, που τάσσεται υπέρ της απέλασης όλων των ξένων, είναι παντρεμένος με ξένη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 6, 2012)

Τι είναι το κόμμα; Ένα γραμματικό σημάδι που το τοποθετούμε όπου λένε αυστηρά οι κανόνες ή εκεί όπου χρειάζεται για να δώσει στο γραφτό μας την έννοια που θέλουμε; Αν αρκεστούμε στην πρώτη απάντηση, τότε, ναι, πρέπει να μπαίνουν αυτά τα κόμματα. Όμως, είναι δυνατό να υποδεικνύουμε με αυτό το κόμμα στον αναγνώστη να κάνει μια, έστω ελάχιστη, παύση μόλις προφέρει έναν φθόγγο αμέσως μετά την προηγούμενη; Μήπως _θέλουμε_ να μη διαβαστεί «σωστά»; Είμαι περίεργος αν ο Ντράζεν, που έχει επιχειρηματολογήσει πολλές φορές για την εκφορά του λόγου, κάνει τη συγκεκριμένη παύση και διαβάζει (το, ναι, σωστό): «Και*,* μια που έτσι κι έτσι*,*» ή διαβάζει/προφέρει/λέει: «Και μια που έτσι κι έτσι*,*... »

Αν μετατοπιστεί αυτό το και εκεί που συνηθίζεται, όπως έφτιαξε το σχετικό παράδειγμα ο Νικ-ελ, εκεί πια μπορείς να υποδείξεις στον αναγνώστη να κάνει την παύση του. Πρόλαβε να περάσει μισό δευτερόλεπτο ή κάτι τέτοιο από την προηγούμενη...

Παρακαλώ να διαβάσετε όλα τα παραπάνω έχοντας υπόψη ότι έχω πολύ κακή σχέση με τα κόμματα και τους γραμματικούς κανόνες για την τοποθέτησή τους. Επίσης, ότι ΥΚΣ, στα γραφτά μου θα είχαν μπει 4-5 κόμματα λιγότερα...


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Λίγο πολύ όπως λεέι ο δόχτορας, εγω το και με κόμμα θα το τόνιζα στο λόγο, όπως θα τόνιζα και το ωστόσο κλπ. Το και χωρίς κόμμα θα το έλεγα κανονικά. Και τις πιο πολλές φορές δεν το λέμε τονισμένο. Π.χ. στην προηγούμενη πρόταση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Λίγο πολύ όπως λεέι ο δόχτορας, εγω το και με κόμμα θα το τόνιζα στο λόγο, όπως θα τόνιζα και το ωστόσο κλπ. Το και χωρίς κόμμα θα το έλεγα κανονικά. Και τις πιο πολλές φορές δεν το λέμε τονισμένο. Π.χ. στην προηγούμενη πρόταση.



Στην προηγούμενη πρόταση δεν θα μπορούσε να ακολουθεί κόμμα, γιατί: "και δεν το λέμε τονισμένο". Αυτή η φράση δεν έχει το νόημα που της δίνεις, άρα το "τις πιο πολλές φορές" δεν μπορεί να κλειστεί σε κόμματα.

Εγώ πάντως, στην πρόταση εκείνη, το διάβασα όπως το σημείωσε ο Ντράζεν. Και πάντα προφέρω τις παύσεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2012)

Προσπαθήστε να καταλάβετε το ρόλο της δευτερεύουσας (αιτιολογικής ή άλλης) όταν μπαίνει πριν από την κύρια. Κατά κανόνα τις χωρίζουμε με κόμμα για να δείξουμε πού τελειώνει η μία και αρχίζει η άλλη:
Επειδή είχα αργήσει, πήρα ταξί.
Κοίταξα το ρολόι μου και, επειδή είχα αργήσει, πήρα ταξί.

Όταν έχουμε «και επειδή», δηλαδή δεν βάζουμε το κόμμα πριν από το «επειδή» για να το παρενθετοποιήσουμε, αυτό που κάνουμε είναι ότι συνδέουμε αιτιολογίες, π.χ. (από το διαδίκτυο):
Τον τελευταίο καιρό υπήρχε μεγάλη ένταση κυρίως λόγω οικονομικών και επειδή ήθελε να φύγει εξωτερικό.
Το «και» συνδέει τη φράση «λόγω οικονομικών» με τη δευτερεύουσα που αρχίζει με το «επειδή».
Και μη μου τα κόμματα τάραττε ταράττετε. Έχουν τη γεωμετρία τους!


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Ελληγενή...
_Και... δεν το λέμε τονισμένο. _
(το τονίζεις ή δεν το τονίζεις το και εδώ; )


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 6, 2012)

Ούτε εδώ το τονίζω ούτε στο "και, επειδή". Το τονίζω στο "_το λέω αυτό καί επειδή είμαι δάσκαλος, αλλά όχι μόνο γι' αυτό_".


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Themis said:


> Θα άρεσε και στον Νίκελ, αν είχε κόμμα μετά το "μπράβο".



Γιατί; Αφού δεν είναι προσφώνηση.

Mod: Μεταφορά από εδώ.


----------



## Themis (Nov 27, 2012)

Το "ρε μάνα" δεν είναι κλητική προσφώνηση;


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί; Αφού δεν είναι προσφώνηση.


Καλημέρα. Καλησπέρα. Helle, να πας για φροντιστήριο στον Θέμη, που τα έχει εμπεδώσει. Φυσικά και είναι προσφώνηση το «ρε μάνα». Τι άλλο να είναι, αντικείμενο του «μπράβο»;

Ελένη: Δεν κάνουμε πολλά λάικ εδώ, ούτε καν πολλά συνένα στις αναρτήσεις των άλλων. Προτιμάμε τις επαυξήσεις και τις κόντρες.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ελένη: Δεν κάνουμε πολλά λάικ εδώ, ούτε καν πολλά συνένα στις αναρτήσεις των άλλων. Προτιμάμε τις επαυξήσεις και τις κόντρες.


Και τους πόντους. Και τις μπηχτές. Και τους υπαινιγμούς (κατά προτίμηση συντασσόμενους με το ρήμα τους = υπαινίσσεσαι έναν υπαινιγμό; Πώς λέγεται, καλέ, -προσφώνηση- αυτό το σχήμα; _Πλανώμαι πλάνην _κουτουλού ; )


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Εγώ το βλέπω όλο σαν επιφώνηση, όπως λέμε "μπράβο ζώον".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 27, 2012)

Άλλο το «μπράβο ζώον!» και άλλο το «μπράβο, ζώον!» φυσικά ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 27, 2012)

Χέλλε, μου θυμίζεις μια μαθήτριά μου στο σεμινάριο που, αφού δήλωσε ότι ήταν άριστη μαθήτρια στο σχολείο, ισχυρίστηκε ότι οι προσφωνήσεις δεν χρειάζονται κόμμα μπροστά και ότι δεν το έχει δει ποτέ στη ζωή της :)

Εντάξει, καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις με το "Μπράβο ζώον". Είναι σαν να λες "Καλό ζώο είναι κι αυτός". Αλλά το "ρε" στο "Μπράβο, ρε μάνα", κάνει τη διαφορά. Αν δεν ήταν προσφώνηση, θα έλεγες "Μωρέ μπράβο μάνα!" δηλαδή, "Καλή μάνα κι αυτή".


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2012)

Ελληγενή, να πας να διαβάσεις εδώ, που ξέχασε και το κόμμα ο Νίκελ, να έχεις να του το κοπανάς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Δεν διαφωνώ ακριβώς, αλλά πείτε μου αν προφέρετε το κόμμα στο "μπράβο, ρε μάνα".


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ελληγενή, να πας να διαβάσεις εδώ, *που ξέχασε και το κόμμα ο Νίκελ*, να έχεις να του το κοπανάς.


...που και ο Νίκελ ξέχασε το κόμμα... :σκωπτικά και αφ' υψηλού:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ελληγενή, να πας να διαβάσεις εδώ, που ξέχασε και το κόμμα ο Νίκελ, να έχεις να του το κοπανάς.



Εδώ δημιουργείται παρεξήγηση γιατί είναι ελλειπτική πρόταση και χωρίς το ρήμα δεν μπορείς να έχεις διάκριση μεταξύ προσταγής και πληροφορίας (υπάρχουν κορίτσια στο κρεβάτι μου ή τα διατάζω να έρθουν; ). Όταν προστάζεις κάποιον χρησιμοποιείς προσφώνηση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Έλλη, όταν λέμε ότι θέλουν κόμμα(τα) οι προσφωνήσεις, δεν εννοούμε ότι τα αφαιρούμε όταν δεν προκύπτει παρεξήγηση. Το «Μπράβο, ρε μάνα» θέλει κι αυτό κόμμα. Τελεία και παύλα. Συνέχεια μόνο στο ειδικό νήμα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Ρε για δες... Ένα σεμεδάκι πήγα να βάλω, η γυναίκα...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...που και ο Νίκελ ξέχασε το κόμμα... :σκωπτικά και αφ' υψηλού:


...που και ο Νίκελ *ξέχασε* το κόμμα;!; :woot: :γλώσσα στο μάγουλο: :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Palavra said:


> :γλώσσα στο μάγουλο: :twit:



Αυτό είναι γλώσσα στην μύτη.




nickel said:


> Έλλη, όταν λέμε ότι θέλουν κόμμα(τα) οι προσφωνήσεις, δεν εννοούμε ότι τα αφαιρούμε όταν δεν προκύπτει παρεξήγηση.



Δεν είπα αυτό, αλλά άσ' το αφήσουμε. Αν θέλεις το μεταφέρεις και απαντάς στην ερώτησή μου (αν προφέρεις αυτό το κόμμα), στο εν λόγω νήμα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Ελλη, βγάλε το "ρε", άσε το "μάνα" και πες αν βάζεις κόμμα ή όχι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Βάζω. Και το προφέρω. Ή μάλλον βάζω γιατί το προφέρω.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

There, you see? Δεν πεινούσες, διψούσες! ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά κάτι σημαίνει αυτό. Θα μπορούσες να βγάλεις το "μπράβο" και να βάλεις "α". Ας το δούμε:

_Α ρε μάνα!_

Είναι προσφώνηση ή επιφώνηση; Αν βγάλω το "ρε";

_Α μάνα!_

Δεν βγάζει νόημα. Μήπως, λέω μήπως, το "ρε" τροποποιεί κατά κάποιον τρόπο την πρόταση; Γιατί προφέρεις το κόμμα όταν δεν υπάρχει "ρε"; Ερωτήσεις κάνω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Αυτά τα επιφωνήματα (Α! Μπράβο!) θα δεις ότι το ΛΚΝ τα χωρίζει όχι απλώς με κόμμα, αλλά με θαυμαστικό:
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=α&dq=

Και, όταν λες «προφέρω το κόμμα», εννοείς ότι κάνεις παύση;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Τι άλλο να εννοώ; Εσύ κάνεις παύση στο "μπράβο, ρε μάνα";


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2012)

Αυτή τη σχέση κόμματος και γνήσιας παύσης στο λόγο πρέπει να τη δεις λίγο υπερβατικά, όχι με χρονόμετρο ακριβείας στο χέρι.

Και ναι, υπάρχει παύση ή «παύση». Λέμε /brávo remána/ και δεν μπορούμε να πούμε /brávore mána/. Αν είχα και βελάκια, θα σου έδειχνα επίσης την αλλαγή στον τόνο της φωνής. Τέλος, θυμίζω ότι βάζουμε κόμμα όταν λέμε «βαράτε, βιολιτζήδες» για να μη θεωρηθεί προτροπή προς τη Χρυσή Αυγή.

Δες κι άλλο ένα λανθασμένο κόμμα:


Hellegennes said:


> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάντως, το γκουγκλ έχει μόνο στατιστική αξία και η αξία αυτή είναι σημαντική, αν ξέρεις πώς να ψάξεις σωστά.


Γιατί πρέπει να φύγει το κόμμα πριν από το «αν»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 27, 2012)

Γιατί να φύγει; Είναι δευτερεύουσα πρόταση. Επειδή δίνει μια σημαντική πληροφορία στην κύρια πρόταση;

Είπα και πιο πάνω ότι είναι απαραίτητο το κόμα στις προστακτικές. Στο προκείμενο, νομίζω ότι ο περισσότερος κόσμος θα πρόφερε "μπράβορεμάνα" με έμφαση στο μπράβο, όπως προφέρουν οι Άγγλοι τον Αλαμόσαυρο.


----------



## Earion (Nov 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Υπαινίσσεσαι έναν υπαινιγμό; Πώς λέγεται, καλέ, αυτό το σχήμα; (Πλανώμαι πλάνην)



*Σύστοιχο αντικείμενο*.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 27, 2012)

Earion said:


> *Σύστοιχο αντικείμενο*.



Να 'σαι καλά, βρε Εαρίωνα. Με έχει τσακίσει ο Κέριγκολντ σήμερα...


----------



## Earion (Nov 28, 2012)

Ο Κέριγκολντ; :blink:


----------



## bernardina (Nov 28, 2012)

Earion said:


> Ο Κέριγκολντ; :blink:



Εεε.. ναι... αυτή η ασθένεια που πας στο σουπερμάρκετ να πάρεις τυρί κι έχεις ξεχάσει πώς το λένε... Κέριγκολντ δεν λέγεται; :inno:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 28, 2012)

Στο προχθεσινό επεισόδιο του Downton Abbey στη ΝΕΤ είχαμε το φαινόμενο "Πετάμε μια χούφτα κόμματα στον αέρα και τα αφήνουμε να κάτσουν όπου βρουν". Δηλαδή, έλειπαν τα κόμματα εκεί που έπρεπε να υπάρχουν, αλλά υπήρχαν εκεί που δεν έπρεπε. Παράδειγμα: Αγαπημένο μου, παιδί!

(Για να μην αρχίσω με το μονοτονικό: Έλειπε ο τόνος στο "πώς", αλλά υπήρχε τόνος στην κυρία *Χιούζ.)


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έλλη, όταν λέμε ότι θέλουν κόμμα(τα) οι προσφωνήσεις, δεν εννοούμε ότι τα αφαιρούμε όταν δεν προκύπτει παρεξήγηση. Το «Μπράβο, ρε μάνα» θέλει κι αυτό κόμμα. Τελεία και παύλα. Συνέχεια μόνο στο ειδικό νήμα.








http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lu0ofwgmc61qdi33oo1_400.jpg






http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/ac/39/30/ac393054ebce3bf476e7bd519349dacb.jpg


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 3, 2013)

Μόνο που αυτά ισχύουν μόνο στα αγγλικά. Στα ελληνικά έχουμε άρθρα στις άλλες πτώσεις.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
Αλήθεια; Σώπα!  Give the man a cookie! 

Δηλαδή το «Τα αυτονόητα λέει, άσ' τον Ελληγεννή» ισοδυναμεί με το «Τα αυτονόητα λέει, άσ' τον, Ελληγεννή»; 

«Να φάμε μια γιαγιά» ή «Να φάμε μια, γιαγιά»;

«Φάε έναν Ελληγεννή» ή «Φάε έναν, Ελληγεννή»; :twit:


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2013)

...
Speaking of which - psychos, that is:


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2014)

Από το ask4food.gr, που δημοσιεύει τις κριτικές των μελών χωρίς καμιά επεξεργασία:

Το περιβάλλον αδιάφορο το φαγητό μας άρεσε πολυ σε καλές ποσότητες το κρασί κακό πολυ κακό πήρα τηλέφωνο το μαγαζί και τους το είπα θέλει λίγη δουλειά να φτιάξουν το μαγαζί και να προσθέσουν οικονομικά μενού για να έχουμε επιλογές


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 19, 2014)

Πιστεύεις ότι το μόνο πρόβλημά του είναι η έλλειψη κομμάτων; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 19, 2014)

Όχι, αλλά έχει πολλή πλάκα να διαβάζεις ένα κατεβατό χωρίς κόμματα, τελείες και τόνους, επειδή το ίντερνετ έδωσε στον καθένα και στον σκύλο του (everyone and his dog) την ευκαιρία να μοιράζεται με τους άλλους τη σοφία του :)


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2014)

Δες το σαν άποψη. Ο τύπος ζήλεψε τον Ελύτη.


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2014)

Εγώ πιστέυω ότι το έγραψε ο σκύλος του, κι επειδή είναι λίγο άβολο το πληκτρολόγιο εχει καταργήσει τη στίξη. 
Πρόκειται δηλαδή για Έλληνα loldog.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2014)

Έτσι καταλαβαίνει πάντως κανείς γιατί τα αρχαία ελληνικά πήγανε κατά διαβόλου. Τόνους δεν είχανε, κόμματα δεν είχανε, εκατό χιλιάδες καταλήξεις είχανε, είναι να απορείς πώς συνεννοούνταν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 20, 2014)

Την είδα την φατσούλα, αλλά είναι χρήσιμο να θυμηθούμε ότι τα αρχαία ελληνικά δεν είχαν αυτά τα πράγματα για συγκεκριμένους λόγους. Κενά δεν είχαν για λόγους οικονομίας χώρου. Όταν δεν γράφεις σε χαρτί, είναι πολυτέλεια να αφήνεις κενά. Τόνους δεν είχαν γιατί δεν χρειάζονται. Είναι ένα βοήθημα που κάνει ελαφρώς πιο εύκολη την ζωή μας, αλλά δεν απαιτούνται στ' αλήθεια, αλλιώς κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να διαβάσει κόμικς. Τα σημεία στίξης κάνουν την ζωή μας πολύ πιο εύκολη, πιστεύω ότι η έλλειψή τους στα αρχαία ελληνικά δημιουργούσε προβλήματα, αλλά είναι κάτι που μέσες άκρες μπορείς να μετριάσεις με την κατάλληλη σύνταξη και την χρήση λέξεων που παίζουν ρόλο στίξης και επιτονισμού.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

Μια και μου έστειλαν το παραπάνω, είναι ευκαιρία να γράψω ότι ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνουμε όλοι τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο παρακάτω:

Διαβάζεις Θέμο;
Διαβάζεις, Θέμο;


Άλλο:
Αν βάζουμε το αντικείμενο πριν από το ρήμα (κάτι που η ελληνική γλώσσα ξέρει να κάνει πολύ καλύτερα από την αγγλική), χωρίζουμε με κόμμα το αντικείμενο από το ρήμα; Π.χ.

Το πλαστικό το έχω για δεύτερο ρολόι. Ή: Το πλαστικό, το έχω για δεύτερο ρολόι.
Την καρέκλα τη θες ή να τη βάλω στη θέση της; Ή: Την καρέκλα, τη θες ή να τη βάλω στη θέση της;
Ένα ευρώ έχασα μόνο. Ή: Ένα ευρώ, έχασα μόνο.

Προφανώς, διαλέγετε το πρώτο, χωρίς το κόμμα. Σε ποιες περιπτώσεις θα βάζατε κόμμα ανάμεσα σε αντικείμενο και ρήμα; (Δεν θέλω να μου πείτε τα δύο κόμματα παρενθετικών προτάσεων, π.χ. Ένα ευρώ, και όχι δύο, πλήρωσα γι' αυτό.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 10, 2014)

Εντάξει, είμαι πια βέβαιος ότι με επηρεάζει η προφορικότητα του λόγου. Για εμένα, το:

_«Το πλαστικό το έχω για δεύτερο ρολόι»_ δεν είναι ίδιο με το _«Το πλαστικό, το έχω για δεύτερο ρολόι»_. Το πρώτο δεν δίνει υπόδειξη στον αναγνώστη που, επομένως, το διαβάζει μονοκοπανιά (επειδή μπορεί και να το διαβάσει μονοκοπανιά). Το δεύτερο αναγκάζει τον αναγνώστη να κάνει μια παύση και να δώσει έμφαση στο πλαστικό. Το πρώτο, (:)) το λέει κάποιος που αδιαφορεί για το πλαστικό ρολόι, το δείχνει με την άκρη του χεριού του αδιαφορώντας γι' αυτό. Το δεύτερο, (:) :)) το λέει κάποιος που κρατάει το πλαστικό ρολόι με το χέρι του και απαντάει με ένταση στην ερώτηση, π.χ. «Και γιατί δεν φόρεσες το πλαστικό και έχασες το ραντεβού σου επειδή δεν λειτουργούσε καλά το Sfiko σου;»


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2014)

Αντιλαμβάνομαι τη λεπτή διαφορά που επισημαίνεις, Δόκτορα. Θέλεις να αποτυπωθεί εκείνο το ανεπαίσθητο σταμάτημα, η συγκέντρωση της προσοχής στο αντικείμενο. Και να φανεί ο προφορικός χαρακτήρας. Λοιπόν εγώ το αισθάνομαι —και το επιλύω— αλλιώς, όχι με κόμμα: 

Το πλαστικό; Το έχω για δεύτερο ρολόι.
Την καρέκλα ... τη θες ή να τη βάλω στη θέση της;

Στο τρίτο παράδειγμα του Νίκελ, με το ευρώ, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει. Μου το κάνετε λιανό;


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2014)

Earion said:


> Την καρέκλα ... τη θες ή να τη βάλω στη θέση της;



Αφού ομολογήσω ότι δεν με χαλάει το κόμμα για να δείξει την παύση αν και όταν γίνεται με προσοχή και όχι κουραστική επανάληψη, θα προσθέσω ότι προτιμώ κι εγώ τα αποσιωπητικά. Αν έχουμε κάποιον λαχανιασμένο που κάνει παύση κάθε δυο λέξεις, με αποσιωπητικά θα το δείξουμε. Δεν θα σπείρουμε κόμματα σε σαράντα σημεία της πρότασης.





Earion said:


> Στο τρίτο παράδειγμα του Νίκελ, με το ευρώ, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλει να πει. Μου το κάνετε λιανό;



— Καλός βλάκας είσαι. Πήγες στο καζίνο και κατέθεσες μια ολόκληρη περιουσία!
— Ένα ευρώ έχασα μόνο. Πού σου ήρθε ότι κατέθεσα περιουσία;

(Βέβαια, μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και παιχνίδι... «Ο Νίκελ έβαλε την απάντηση. Βάλτε την ερώτηση και κερδίστε!»)


----------



## Earion (Feb 10, 2014)

Αν μπορώ να το περιγράψω με λόγια, θα ήθελες να υπάρχει ειδική σήμανση για την ύψωση του τόνου στο «ε» (με συνοδευτική χειρονομία ίσως, για να συμπυκνώσει την κορύφωση) και την απότομη πτώση αμέσως μετά στο «να». Εεεε ... όλοι θα το θέλαμε, αλλά δε γίνεται. Πώς να το κάνουμε; Τα σημεία στίξης δεν μπορούν να τα κάνουν όλα.

Εεεε! Ένα παράδειγμα ζήτησα να μου εξηγήσετε. Δεν το έκανα και ζήτημα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Alexandra (Sep 6, 2014)

Χθες το βράδυ επιχείρησα να δω τη νέα σειρά που προβάλλει ο Άλφα στις 8. Πλην του ότι φαίνεται να είναι σαπουνόπερα που κακώς προβάλλεται αυτή την ώρα, έπεσα αμέσως πάνω στο εξής, δυστυχώς γνωστό, τέρας:

Τι, στο διάολο, σ' έχει πιάσει;

Ωχ, μονολόγησα. Οι πσεκασμένοι κομματοπαθείς εξαπλώνονται. (Όχι, δεν ήταν ο ίδιος, γνωστός κομματοπυροβολημένος.) Σε λίγο θα χτίζουν ανάμεσα σε κόμματα και τα επίθετα, μια και προφανώς, σύμφωνα με τη λογική τους, είναι παρενθετικά στοιχεία που θα μπορούσαν να παραλειφθούν.


----------



## Teo (Sep 13, 2014)

Καλώς σας βρήκα.

Αναβιώνω το νήμα για να ζητήσω τη συμβουλή σας:

Θα βάζατε κόμμα μετά (ή και πριν) απο τις φράσεις _σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, σε αυτές τις συνθήκες, σε κάθε περίπτωση, σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις;_

Και αν ναι, με ποιό σκεπτικό;

π.χ.

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις οι εργαζόμενοι συνάντησαν αντίσταση από τα αφεντικά μόνο αφού, ενάντια σε όλες τις προβλέψεις, κατάφεραν να επαναλειτουργήσουν την επιχείρηση. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, η αντίσταση είναι λιγότερο σθεναρή όταν πρόκειται για μικρότερες επιχειρήσεις.

Σε αυτές τις συνθήκες, οι μεταποιητικές επιχειρήσεις βρέθηκαν αντιμέτωπες με νέες προκλήσεις. 

Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις οι εργαζόμενοι καταφεύγουν στην περιφρούρηση του εργοστασίου.

Η κατάληψη του εργοστασίου σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις προσφέρει μια προσωρινή λύση στα προβλήματα αυτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 13, 2014)

Καλώς όρισες, Teo.

Η δική μου επιλογή θα ήταν η εξής:




[*=1]Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις*,* οι εργαζόμενοι συνάντησαν αντίσταση από τα αφεντικά μόνο αφού, ενάντια σε όλες τις προβλέψεις, κατάφεραν να επαναλειτουργήσουν την επιχείρηση.
[*=1]Σε κάθε περίπτωση*,* η αντίσταση είναι λιγότερο σθεναρή όταν πρόκειται για μικρότερες επιχειρήσεις.
[*=1]Σε αυτές τις συνθήκες*, *οι μεταποιητικές επιχειρήσεις βρέθηκαν αντιμέτωπες με νέες προκλήσεις. 
[*=1]Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις*,* οι εργαζόμενοι καταφεύγουν στην περιφρούρηση του εργοστασίου.
[*=1]Η κατάληψη του εργοστασίου σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις προσφέρει μια προσωρινή λύση στα προβλήματα αυτά.

​Ξέρω ότι στο πέμπτο παράδειγμα κάποιοι θα βάλουν ανάμεσα σε κόμματα το "σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις", αλλά όχι εγώ. Ζητάς και σκεπτικό, αλλά επειδή λόγω ειδικότητας σπουδών (χημικός) η γνώση μου της Γραμματικής είναι περισσότερο εμπειρική και δεν έχω στο μυαλό μου πολλούς κανόνες, δεν μπορώ να σου πω ακριβώς το σκεπτικό, έτσι μου φαίνεται σωστό.


----------



## Teo (Sep 13, 2014)

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση Αλεξάνδρα.

Έδωσα το κείμενό μου σε δύο ανθρώπους για να κάνουν διορθώσεις. Ο πρώτος έβγαλε όλα τα κόμματα και ο δεύτερος τα ξαναέβαλε.
Να σχολιάσω ότι με μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση βλέπω ότι, ακόμα και μέσα στο ίδιο έντυπο (που θεωρητικά έχει μια στυλιστική ομοιομορφία) δεν επικρατεί κάποια από τις 2 μορφές.

π.χ.
https://www.google.gr/search?num=30...j1.2.0....0...1c.1.53.serp..2.0.0.i7Rm90ZipII

Γι’ αυτό ζητάω να μάθω με ποιο σκεπτικό τα βάζουν αυτοί που τα βάζουν και με ποιο όχι αυτοί που δεν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 13, 2014)

Καλωσήρθες, Teo.

Ωραίες οι απορίες σου, και πολύ ουσιαστικό το ερώτημά σου για το σκεπτικό.

Το βασικό και κύριο σκεπτικό όταν βάζουμε (ή βγάζουμε) κόμματα είναι η σαφήνεια της διατύπωσής μας. Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που η ύπαρξη ή μη ενός κόμματος δεν επηρεάζει τη σαφήνεια και την αρχιτεκτονική της περιόδου, οπότε το κόμμα μπορεί να μπαινοβγεί με κάποιο σκεπτικό που δεν είναι απαραίτητα σαφές στον αναγνώστη. 

Στην περίπτωση των επιρρηματικών φράσεων θα μπορούσε κανείς να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βάλουμε κόμμα(τα) εκεί που δεν θα βάζαμε και για ένα μονολεκτικό επίρρημα. Αυτοί που βάζουν κόμματα τα βάζουν γιατί (α) πιστεύουν ότι εκεί χρειάζεται να πάρουμε μια ανάσα ή (β) ξεχωρίζει έτσι καλύτερα η φράση από ό,τι άλλο ακολουθεί (ή προηγείται). Εκείνοι που δεν τα θέλουν δεν αγαπούν τα πολλά (και ίσως περιττά) κόμματα γενικότερα και λένε ότι (α) άσε τον αναγνώστη να βάζει τις δικές του ανάσες, εκτός αν πια επιβάλλεται για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο (εδώ δεν επιβάλλεται), και (β) τα συγκεκριμένα κόμματα δεν κάνουν κάποια διαφορά στο νόημα. 

Σε μια κατάσταση με σοβαρά και λιγότερο σοβαρά κείμενα όπου λείπουν απαραίτητα κόμματα και χώνονται του κόσμου τα περιττά, η διγνωμία στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι αναμενόμενη και όχι τόσο σημαντική.

Πιο σημαντικό είναι το κόμμα που θα έβαζε κανείς στην κλητική προσφώνηση: «Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση, Αλεξάνδρα.» (Έπεσες σε pet hate μου.  )


----------



## Themis (Sep 13, 2014)

Μετά τον κομματοφύλακα Νίκελ, περιμένω την προσέλευση του κομματοσπορέα Δόκτορα. Μέχρι τότε:


Teo said:


> Θα βάζατε κόμμα μετά (ή και πριν) απο τις φράσεις _σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, σε αυτές τις συνθήκες, σε κάθε περίπτωση, σε άλλες περιπτώσεις, σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις;_


Πρόκειται για λάθος ερώτημα. Ο χωρισμός με κόμματα _δεν_ είναι ιδιότητα εγγενής στην ίδια την επιρρηματική φράση. Κανείς κανόνας (ή τουλάχιστον κανείς γενικά αποδεκτός κανόνας) δεν λέει αν ή μία ή η άλλη επιρρηματική φράση _πρέπει _να χωρίζεται με κόμματα. Η _προσωπική _μου άποψη είναι ότι το κόμμα δεν πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται σαν συνοδευτικό κάποιων λέξεων ή φράσεων, αλλά σαν δομικό στοιχείο της εκφοράς του λόγου, της αλληλουχίας των νοημάτων, κάτι σαν το σενάζι στα ψηλοτάβανα κτίρια. Ελλείψει χρόνου σε παραπέμπω σε ένα σημείωμα, και ιδίως στο υστερόγραφό του, όπου με κάποια διαφορετική αφορμή τέθηκε το ζήτημα των κομμάτων. Ασφαλώς θα υπάρχουν και άλλες αναφορές στο θέμα μέσα στη Λεξιλογία, αλλά περιμένω τους ειδικούς ξετρυπωτές να τις επισημάνουν.

Προς το παρόν, θα ήθελα να υπογραμμίσω αυτό που είπε ο Νίκελ:


> Το βασικό και κύριο σκεπτικό όταν βάζουμε (ή βγάζουμε) κόμματα είναι η σαφήνεια της διατύπωσής μας.


Με άλλα λόγια, το κρίσιμο ερώτημα δεν είναι: "Μπαίνει ή δεν μπαίνει κόμμα μετά (ή και πριν) τη Χ επιρρηματική φράση;". Αν το κόμμα εξυπηρετεί την κατανόηση του νοήματος από τον αναγνώστη (κάτι που συνδέεται στενά με την εκφορά του λόγου και τη δόμηση της περιόδου), τότε καλό είναι να μπει. Αν δεν την εξυπηρετεί ιδιαίτερα αλλά ούτε την παρεμποδίζει, είναι προαιρετικό. Αν τη συσκοτίζει, καλό είναι να μη μπει.

Το ερώτημα που ακολουθεί σχεδόν αυτόματα είναι: "Μα πώς θα ξέρω εγώ με σιγουριά τι να κάνω; Δεν είναι υποκειμενικό;". Σε αυτό η σύντομη απάντησή μου θα ήταν: "Είναι, αλλά τι νομίζεις ότι είναι η αντικειμενικότητα; Δεν είναι το σύστημα που ξέρει να διαχέεται στις υποκειμενικότητες και να ανασυντίθεται μέσω αυτών;". Πιο πεζά: "Αν μπεις στον χορό, χορεύεις. Φρόντισε μόνο να σκεφτείς τι κάνεις, να το οικειοποιηθείς, να είναι δικό σου και να μπορείς να το υπερασπίσεις, έστω κι αν εκ των υστέρων σε μεταπείσει μια άλλη θεώρηση των πραγμάτων. Στα κρίσιμα και σύνθετα ζητήματα δεν υπάρχουν τυφλοσούρτες. Κι αν υπάρχουν, φρόντισε να μην τους ακολουθείς".

Σταματάω εδώ, γιατί αρχίζω να γίνομαι λυρικός.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 13, 2014)

Themis said:


> Μετά τον κομματοφύλακα Νίκελ, περιμένω την προσέλευση του κομματοσπορέα Δόκτορα. Μέχρι τότε:


Εγώ ένα μόνο θα προσθέσω (μα δεν σας λείπει το κόμμα μετά το «εγώ»;}: Κάποτε, δεν πάει πολύς καιρός από τότε, μου φώναζαν επειδή έβαζα λίγα κόμματα και τα τσιγκουνευόμουνα. Μετά, ήρθε η Λεξιλογία. «Δεν θέλει κόμμα εδώ» λέει ο ένας, πάρε κόμματα να 'χεις ο άλλος.

Οπότε, καταλήγω με ένα ακόμη θέμειο τσιτάτο:


Themis said:


> Πιο πεζά: "Αν μπεις στον χορό, χορεύεις. Φρόντισε μόνο να σκεφτείς τι κάνεις, να το οικειοποιηθείς, να είναι δικό σου και να μπορείς να το υπερασπίσεις, έστω κι αν εκ των υστέρων σε μεταπείσει μια άλλη θεώρηση των πραγμάτων. Στα κρίσιμα και σύνθετα ζητήματα δεν υπάρχουν τυφλοσούρτες. *Κι αν υπάρχουν, φρόντισε να μην τους ακολουθείς*".


----------



## Earion (Sep 13, 2014)

Γεια σου, Τέο, και καλώς όρισες.

Στα παραδείγματά σου εγώ δεν θα έβαζα πουθενά κόμμα, γιατί στη νέα ελληνική δεν αναγνωρίζονται εισαγωγικές προτάσεις έτσι όπως τις αντιλαμβάνεται η αγγλική. Τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες, υπό την ισχυρή πίεση της αγγλικής, αλλά κυρίως επειδή κανείς δεν έχει φροντίσει να συστηματοποιήσει τους κανόνες στίξης της νέας ελληνικής, εξαπλώνεται ένα κύμα μίμησης της αγγλικής στίξης. Έτσι, για παράδειγμα, πολύς κόσμος βάζει κόμμα ακόμα και σε έναν απλό επιρρηματικό χρονικό προσδιορισμό που βρίσκεται στην αρχή της πρότασης, από (ασυναίσθητη) μίμηση της αγγλικής. 

Να σου δώσω ένα παράδειγμα: 

*Κατά την τελευταία δεκαετία του 20ού αιώνα*, *η ανθρωπότητα είχε την ευκαιρία να δει τα αμερικανικά στρατεύματα να εισβάλλουν σε διάφορες χώρες του κόσμου ...

Εδώ κατά την άποψή μου δεν χρειάζεται κόμμα, είναι ένας απλός χρονικός προσδιορισμός (εμπρόθετος επιρρηματικός).

Αντίθετα, έβαλα ένα κόμμα κάπου αλλού. Πρόσεξε πού:

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις οι εργαζόμενοι συνάντησαν αντίσταση από τα αφεντικά μόνο αφού, ενάντια σε όλες τις προβλέψεις, κατάφεραν να επαναλειτουργήσουν την επιχείρηση. 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αντίσταση είναι λιγότερο σθεναρή*,* όταν πρόκειται για μικρότερες επιχειρήσεις.

Σε αυτές τις συνθήκες οι μεταποιητικές επιχειρήσεις βρέθηκαν αντιμέτωπες με νέες προκλήσεις. 

Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις οι εργαζόμενοι καταφεύγουν στην περιφρούρηση του εργοστασίου.

Η κατάληψη του εργοστασίου σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις προσφέρει μια προσωρινή λύση στα προβλήματα αυτά.​


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2014)

Earion said:


> Αντίθετα, έβαλα ένα κόμμα κάπου αλλού. Πρόσεξε πού:
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αντίσταση είναι λιγότερο σθεναρή*,* όταν πρόκειται για μικρότερες επιχειρήσεις.​



Εγώ πιστεύω στη λογική της αγγλικής σχολής σ' αυτή την περίπτωση και _δεν_ βάζω κόμμα *πριν από* τη δευτερεύουσα χρονική πρόταση. 

Γιατί άλλωστε να χρειάζεται κόμμα αν δεν έχει παρενθετική σημασία (η δευτερεύουσα πρόταση); Σε τι διαφέρει από τη διατύπωση με απλό επιρρηματικό προσδιορισμό;
Οπωσδήποτε η αντίσταση είναι λιγότερο σθεναρή στην περίπτωση των μικρότερων επιχειρήσεων.

Από την άλλη, η αγγλική θέλει κόμμα αν _προηγείται_ η δευτερεύουσα χρονική πρόταση, για να γίνεται πιο εύκολο το χώρισμα από την κύρια πρόταση αφού δεν υπάρχει ο σύνδεσμος να σηματοδοτεί την αρχή της άλλης πρότασης.

Όταν πρόκειται για μικρότερες επιχειρήσεις, η αντίσταση είναι λιγότερο σθεναρή.


----------



## Earion (Sep 14, 2014)

Μ’ αρέσει όταν μου κάνεις κριτική από τα αριστερά.  Συμφωνώ, δίκιο έχεις.


----------



## Themis (Sep 14, 2014)

Nickel rules the commas :up:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 21, 2014)

Ο nickel σε ρόλο κομματικού σκιτσογράφου:


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 22, 2014)

Εγώ πάλι, επειδή διαβάζω αυτό το νήμα για να βοηθιέμαι, θα ήθελα πολύ να συστηματοποιήσουμε τη χρήση του κόμματος σε κανόνες και μπούσουλα για μεταφραστές και υποτιτλιστές για να μην έχουμε συνεχώς απορίες ή/και αντιπαραθέσεις με τους επιμελητές. 

Κατά τ' άλλα, συμφωνώ με τον νίκελ στο 162 για τα χρονικά, ασχέτως αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι επιμελητές που μας τρελαίνουν με αυτό το "όταν" και το κόμμα του γενικότερα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> ... για να μην έχουμε συνεχώς απορίες ή/και αντιπαραθέσεις με τους επιμελητές.



Yeah, right, that'll be the day, come the month of May! A month of Sundays.



azimuthios said:


> ... ασχέτως αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι επιμελητές που μας τρελαίνουν με αυτό το "όταν" και το κόμμα του γενικότερα.


Στου κουφού την πόρτα όσο θέλεις βρόντα. Στο βρόντο. Αιρετικόν άνθρωπον μετά μίαν και δευτέραν νουθεσίαν παραιτού. Νίπτω τας χείρας μου κι ας νίψουν ανομήματα, μη μόναν όψιν. Γαϊδάρου πόδας στο νερό, θέλει ας πιει, θέλει ας μην πιει. :glare:


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 22, 2014)

:clap::lol:

Παρότι σήμερα έχω μάθημα από τις 10 το πρωί μέχρι τις 9 το βράδυ, κατάφερες να μου φτιάξεις το κέφι, δαεμάνε. Ευχαριστώ! 

[καλά το έβαλα το κόμμα;] :twit:


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Κατά τ' άλλα, συμφωνώ με τον νίκελ στο 162 για τα χρονικά, ασχέτως αν υπάρχουν κάποιοι επιμελητές που μας τρελαίνουν με αυτό το "όταν" και το κόμμα του γενικότερα.



Και μια και ανέφερες το παραπάνω _όταν_, δηλαδή:
Θα φύγουμε όταν βαρεθούμε.
Όταν βαρεθούμε, θα φύγουμε.
να πούμε και το μη περιοριστικό αναφορικό _όταν_, π.χ.
Θα φύγουμε στις έντεκα, όταν θα έχουμε πια σίγουρα βαρεθεί.
Μπαίνει κόμμα πριν απ' αυτό το μη περιοριστικό _όταν_, όπως και στις μη περιοριστικές αναφορικές:
Έχω ένα φίλο που τον βαριέμαι αφόρητα.
Ήρθε κι ο φίλος του ο Γιώργος, που τον βαριόμαστε όλοι.


Ναι, ναι, να το συστηματοποιήσουμε. Κι αυτό και άλλα νήματα τη θέλουν τη συστηματοποίησή τους. :s


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2014)

Μήπως χρειάζεται ένα κόμμα εδώ;

Βάνα Μπάρμπα: Θέλω να καταγράψω όσα πέρασα πριν πάθω Αλτσχάιμερ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2014)

...
Ναι, θα έλεγα. Επειδή άλλο είναι το «Θέλω να καταγράψω όσα πέρασα πριν πάθω Αλτσχάιμερ», δηλαδή τα πέρασε πριν πάθει Αλτσχάιμερ, το 'χει πάθει όμως —χρονικός προσδιορισμός και συνθήκη του _πέρασα_, αναπόσπαστος— κι άλλο το «Θέλω να καταγράψω όσα πέρασα, πριν πάθω Αλτσχάιμερ» δηλαδή «να τα καταγράψω μήπως και το πάθω κάποια στιγμή, γιατί τότε δεν θα μπορώ». Κι εδώ μάλλον ισχύει το δεύτερο, αφού δεν νομίζω να έχει πάθει Αλτσχάιμερ. 

Υπάρχουν βέβαια και μερικοί που μόλις δουν χρονικό (ή υποθετικό), αμέσως του κοτσάρουν ένα κόμμα πριν, προφανώς επειδή δεν καταλαβαίνουν τη διάκριση αυτή ή παραμένουν κολλημένοι σε λανθασμένους μπούσουλες.

Ολόκληρη η πρόταση είναι: «Θέλω να καταγράψω όλα αυτά που πέρασα στη ζωή μου πριν _γεράσω _και πάθω Αλτσχάιμερ», αλλά το «πριν γεράσω» δεν το σχολιάζω. Όχι, θα το σχολιάσω: Νιος ήμουνα και γέρασα κι αυτή ακόμα;


----------



## SBE (Sep 23, 2014)

Βρε Δαεμάνε, εσυ ήσουνα νιός και γέρασες αλλά την περνάς μερικά χρόνια. Τι θες δηλαδή; Να είναι όλοι πιο μεγάλοι από σένα;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2014)

Χαχαχα, δεν την περνάει κανέναν χρόνο. Συνομήλικοι είναι. Κι αν η κυρία κρύβει και κανένα χρονάκι, είναι μεγαλύτερη από τον Δαεμάνο. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0053161/reference


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

Θέλω, πριν πάθω αλτσχάιμερ, να καταγράψω όσα πέρασα.

Έτσι σώζεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2014)

Και χωρίς κόμμα: Θέλω να καταγράψω όσα πέρασα — πριν πάθω Αλτσχάιμερ.


----------



## Themis (Sep 23, 2014)

Υπάρχει και πιο απαισιόδοξη εκδοχή: Θέλω να καταγράψω... — τί είπαμε ότι θέλω να καταγράψω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2014)

Τονίζεις το ερωτηματικό τι, Θέμη ή πρόκειται για δακτυλολίσθημα;


----------



## Themis (Sep 23, 2014)

Αμφιταλαντεύομαι. Τις περισσότερες φορές δεν το τονίζω, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλες που το αρχίνισμα της ερώτησης χωρίς τόνο μού φαίνεται ψόφιο. Κοτσέρνω λοιπόν τόνο και ανακουφίζομαι κατά τι, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά τί. 
Όλοι έχουμε τα βίτσια μας.


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2014)

Themis said:


> Υπάρχει και πιο απαισιόδοξη εκδοχή: Θέλω να καταγράψω... — τί είπαμε ότι θέλω να καταγράψω;





SBE said:


> Βρε Δαεμάνε, εσυ ήσουνα νιός και γέρασες αλλά την περνάς μερικά χρόνια. Τι θες δηλαδή; Να είναι όλοι πιο μεγάλοι από σένα;



Την περνώ, δεν την περνώ, την περνώ, δεν την περνώ, την περνώ, δεν την περνώ... 

Φαίνεται πως έκανα λάθος πριν και το 'χει πάθει το Αλτσχάιμερ. Γιατί, ενώ στο imdb αναφέρεται έτος γέννησης το 1963, παλιοσειρά μου δηλαδή, στη Βικιπαίδεια γράφει ημερομηνία γέννησης 13 Μαρτίου 1966. Ωστόσο, αυτό το είδος Αλτσχάιμου (χάιμου, το χάλι ντως, τα χάι μου) είναι συχνό σε ορισμένες γυναίκες (και όχι μόνο). 

Επομένως, με το σκεπτικό που έγραφα πιο πάνω, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση δεν χρειάζεται κόμμα στην πρόταση «Θέλω να καταγράψω όλα αυτά που πέρασα στη ζωή μου _πριν__ γεράσω και πάθω Αλτσχάιμερ», _τουλάχιστον για το δεύτερο σκέλος. Για το πρώτο, ποιος ξέρει και στο κάτω κάτω ποιος νοιάζεται; Στην πέτρα θα το γράψουνε στο τέλος για όλους, αλήθεια ή ψέματα.

Τουλάχιστο δε με λένε «μπάρμπα», ακόμα. 

Όσα και να 'ν' τα χρόνια σου δεν έχει σημασία
μονάχα ίντα τα 'καμες, εκειά 'ναι η αξία


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

daeman said:


> Τουλάχιστο δε με λένε «μπάρμπα», ακόμα.


Άψογο!



Themis said:


> Κοτσέρνω λοιπόν τόνο και ανακουφίζομαι κατά τι, αλλά δεν ξέρω κατά τί.


Αψογότερο!

Πώς θα γίνει να το θυμάμαι τώρα το παράδειγμα; Πού να το καταγράψω παρά το αλτσχάιμερ;


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Πώς θα γίνει να το θυμάμαι τώρα το παράδειγμα; Πού να το καταγράψω παρά το αλτσχάιμερ;



Μην ανησυχείς, το κατέγραψα εγώ, πριν πάθω τον Αλτσχάμη. Τί είπαμε πως ήθελες να καταγράψεις, όμως; 

Άμα θα πεις, «Πού το 'χα δει; Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω!»
στη Λέξι μέσα ανε χαθείς, ρωτάς το Δαεμάνο

Και αν τυχόν να εύρεις θες στον κόσμο πού 'ναι ούλα
πηαίνε στη Λέξι να γραφτείς και ρώτα το Ζαζούλα [sic]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2014)

Λεζάντα χτεσινής δημοσκόπησης:

*ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΨΗΦΙΣΤΕΙ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΟΥ ΝΑ ΠΑΜΕ ΣΕ ΕΚΛΟΓΕΣ*

Με εκπλήσσει πώς και δεν πήρε το 100% των γνωμών των δημοσκοπουμένων και μόνο κάτι λίγο πάνω από 50%. Μου θύμισε τη διαχρονικότητα της ελληνικής γλώσσας, το «Κροῖσος Ἅλυν διαβὰς μεγάλην ἀρχὴν καταλύσει» και την ανάγκη του κομματισμού ακόμη και σε κομματικό περιβάλλον.

Με κόμμα:
Να καταψηφιστεί όποια πρόταση γίνει _[κόμμα]_ προκειμένου να πάμε σε εκλογές (με άλλη διατύπωση: δεν ψηφίζουμε για ΠτΔ ούτε τον Θεό τον ίδιο· εκλογές και ξερό ψωμί).

Χωρίς κόμμα:
Να καταψηφιστεί όποια πρόταση γίνει προκειμένου να πάμε σε εκλογές (με άλλα λόγια: αν μου προτείνεις τον Άλφα Φούφουτο και τη Βήτα Διαλογέα, ε τότε, σε τρώει να πάμε σε εκλογές και θα καταψηφίσουμε, να γίνει το χατίρι σου).


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2015)

...
Παρόμοιο με το αποπάνω, για το _επειδή_:

Άλλο είναι το «Με κατσάδιασε επειδή τον άφησα να περιμένει, δεν με κατσάδιασε επειδή μου έχει άχτι»

κι άλλο το «Με κατσάδιασε, επειδή τον άφησα να περιμένει».

Στο πρώτο δεν βάζω κόμμα πριν το _επειδή_, ενώ στο δεύτερο, ναι. Δοκιμάζω αντικαθιστώντας το _επειδή _με το _που_. 

Σωστά;


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 29, 2015)

Είμαι κομματόπληκτος (όχι δεν με πλήττουν οι κόμματοι που βλέπω δυστυχώς, αλλά τα κόμματα :twit:) και πρέπει να διαβάσω και να αποστηθίσω αυτό το νήμα. Όταν το ολοκληρώσω, μπορεί κάποιος να μου βάλει διαγώνισμα; 

Εναλλακτικά, πειράζει να βάζω παντού κόμμα; Το 50% δεν θα το πετύχω; :woot:


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Themis said:


> *payday loans* = δάνεια του μηνιάτικου
> 
> Υπάρχει και σημείωση του μεταφραστή:
> "[...] δάνεια μικρού ύψους και μικρής διάρκειας που εξοφλούνται από τον επόμενο μισθό του δανειολήπτη μέσω μεταχρονολογημένης επιταγής. Εξαρχής επιβαρυμένα με αρκετά υψηλό επιτόκιο, αν δεν εξοφληθούν εγκαίρως,* οδηγούν σε υπέρογκες, σχεδόν τοκογλυφικές χρεώσεις [...]".
> ...



Πώς θα δείξουμε αν η δευτερεύουσα υποθετική στη μέση πάει με την μετοχική πρόταση της αρχής ή με την κύρια πρόταση του τέλους; Αν φάμε το δεύτερο κόμμα, έχουμε «αν δεν εξοφληθούν εγκαίρως οδηγούν σε υπέρογκες, σχεδόν τοκογλυφικές χρεώσεις»: ένας από τους λόγους που αυτά θέλουν το κόμμα, είναι για να αποσαφηνιστούν τα όρια δευτερεύουσας - κύριας (αυτά που στη σειρά κύρια - δευτερεύουσα αποσαφηνίζονται από τον σύνδεσμο). Πού ανήκει το επίρρημα, το _εγκαίρως_ εδώ;

Από την άλλη, αν η δευτερεύουσα ήταν ένα με τη μετοχική, θα ήθελα να λείπει το πρώτο κόμμα. Η παρουσία του αρκεί για να αποσαφηνίσει το νόημα για μένα.

Αν πάντως θέλουμε να το κάνουμε νιανιά:

Είναι εξαρχής επιβαρυμένα με αρκετά υψηλό επιτόκιο και, αν δεν εξοφληθούν εγκαίρως, οδηγούν σε υπέρογκες, σχεδόν τοκογλυφικές χρεώσεις [...]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2015)

Η κατά Θέμη γονατοσφαγή του δεύτερου κόμματος με καλύπτει νοηματικά απολύτως. Δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να προκληθεί σύγχυση από το εγκαίρως. (Τα νιανιά είναι, προφανώς, 100% αποδοτικά.)


----------



## nickel (Feb 24, 2015)

Κυρίως θέλω να φανεί ότι είναι επικίνδυνο να μη βάζουμε κόμμα όταν η σειρά είναι δευτερεύουσα - κύρια. Ένα επίρρημα στο όριο μπορεί πάντα να προκαλέσει σύγχυση ή έστω μια μικρή πρόσθετη προσπάθεια αποκωδικοποίησης. Εδώ δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα επειδή το _εγκαίρως_ γρήγορα αποδίδεται στο _εξοφληθούν_. Αν ήταν _αμέσως_, θα ήθελε λίγη δουλειά παραπάνω.


----------



## Themis (Feb 25, 2015)

Η αναδιατύπωση που δεν αφήνει περιθώρια παρερμηνείας ή σύγχυσης είναι και η δική μου πρώτη επιλογή όταν μεταφράζω. Το μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον όμως το έχει η προσομοίωση ακραίων καταστάσεων: εκεί κρίνεται η στίξη, και ο τονισμός των μονοσύλλαβων, και όλα τα διαμφισβητούμενα. Εμείς δεν θα το γράφαμε έτσι, αλλά έχουμε μπροστά μας μια διατύπωση που δεν παύει να είναι σωστά ελληνικά. Το ερώτημα είναι λοιπόν: με δεδομένη αυτή τη διατύπωση, ποια στίξη βοηθάει την κατανόηση του νοήματος;

Εγώ προσωπικά υποφέρω όταν η υποθετική πρόταση επιπλέει αμφιρρέποντας ανάμεσα σε δύο άλλες προτάσεις (είτε κύριες είτε δευτερεύουσες, δεν έχει σημασία). Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση διακρίνω τη δυνατότητα δύο διαφορετικών αναγνώσεων:
- Τα δάνεια αυτά επιβαρύνονται εξαρχής με αρκετά υψηλό επιτόκιο αν δεν εξοφληθούν εγκαίρως [δηλ. έχει προβλεφθεί εξαρχής σημαντική πρόσθετη επιβάρυνση σε περίπτωση μη έγκαιρης εξόφλησης] ΚΑΙ [τελικά και συνολικά, αν λάβουμε υπόψη όλες τις περιπτώσεις και όλα τα δεδομένα] οδηγούν σε υπέρογκες, σχεδόν τοκογλυφικές χρεώσεις.
- Τα δάνεια αυτά επιβαρύνονται εξαρχής με αρκετά υψηλό επιτόκιο [ούτως ή άλλως το επιτόκιο είναι αρκετά υψηλό] ΚΑΙ [επιπλέον] σε περίπτωση μη έγκαιρης εξόφλησης οι χρεώσεις καταντούν σχεδόν τοκογλυφικές [σαφώς παραπάνω από το "αρκετά υψηλό" επιτόκιο].

Εδώ η χρησιμοποίηση στιγμιαίου (συνοπτικού) χρόνου ["εξοφληθούν"] τείνει να μας οδηγήσει στη δεύτερη ανάγνωση, που είναι προφανώς η σωστή. Αλλά ο έστω και στιγμιαίος δισταγμός, η ανάγκη να ξανασκεφτούμε και να ερμηνεύσουμε τι ακριβώς διαβάσαμε, να γυρίσουμε πίσω και να ξαναδιαβάσουμε, είναι καραμπινάτη αποτυχία του γραπτού λόγου. Άλλωστε θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε και άλλες διατυπώσεις, σε εξίσου σωστά ελληνικά και ακόμα περισσότερο αμφίσημες (π.χ.: "Εξαρχής επιβαρυμένα με αρκετά υψηλό επιτόκιο, αν δεν εξοφλούνται πλήρως με κάθε μισθοδοσία, οδηγούν σε υπέρογκες, σχεδόν τοκογλυφικές χρεώσεις").

Επιπλέον, αν ακούσουμε τη φράση, αν την εκφέρουμε κάνοντας τις παύσεις που γενικά συνδέονται με το κόμμα, έχω την (ίσως εντελώς προσωπική) εντύπωση ότι μια τέτοια αμφικομματισμένη βοηθητική πρόταση τείνει να γίνει αντιληπτή σαν προσκολλημένη στην πρόταση που προηγείται, άσχετα αν αυτή είναι κύρια, δευτερεύουσα, μετοχική ή οτιδήποτε.

Τέλος πάντων, ο γραπτός λόγος είναι πολύ φτωχός σε σχέση με τον προφορικό και δεν του είναι εξίσου εύκολο να αποσαφηνίζει τα διφορούμενα. Οι κυριότεροι σύμμαχοί του για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος είναι δύο. Πρώτον, η αρχή της πρόληψης. Γνωρίζοντας το γλωσσικό μας περιβάλλον, μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε πού είναι δυνατόν να προξενηθεί αμφισημία και την αποφεύγουμε με κατάλληλη αναδιατύπωση. Σωστό και αποδεκτό, ιδιαίτερα μάλιστα όταν η τρέχουσα χρήση έχει αποσταθεροποιήσει τον δεύτερο σύμμαχο, ο οποίος ωστόσο δεν παύει να είναι απαραίτητος - φυσικά, αναφέρομαι στη στίξη, η οποία μπορεί ενίοτε να κάνει τεράστια διαφορά, και δη σε κάπως ακραίες περιπτώσεις. 

Με αυτό λοιπόν το σκεπτικό καταλήγω στο σφάξιμο του συγκεκριμένου κόμματος. Στην αρχή έθεσα το ερώτημα: με δεδομένη αυτή τη διατύπωση, ποια στίξη βοηθάει την κατανόηση του νοήματος; Αν βέβαια κάποιοι (όχι εδώ μέσα, νομίζω) θεωρούν ότι η πρώτιστη λειτουργία της στίξης δεν είναι να βοηθάει το νόημα αλλά να σημαδεύει τα έμφυτα χαρακτηριστικά κάθε κομματιού του παζλ που συνθέτει την περίοδο, είναι άλλου παπά ευαγγέλιο - και τους τα έχουμε ήδη ψάλει. Π.χ. εδώ:



Themis said:


> Βλέπουμε πολύ συχνά περιόδους όπου τα κόμματα είναι σχεδόν όσα και οι λέξεις, ενώ τα περισσότερα μπορεί να στηρίζονται σε τυπικά σωστούς κανόνες (π.χ. για τον χωρισμό συμπερασματικής δευτερεύουσας πρότασης με κόμμα) ή να μην είναι υποχρεωτικά αλλά ούτε και λάθος αν εξεταστούν μεμονωμένα. Εγώ προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι στις περιπτώσεις αυτές πρέπει να υπερισχύει η γενική ρήτρα μας. Τα κόμματα δεν έχουν στόχο να κομματιάσουν αλλά να οργανώσουν, ή μάλλον διακόπτουν για να επιτρέψουν μια οργανωμένη σύνδεση και τη δόμηση της συγκεκριμένης ολότητας (κατά βάση της περιόδου). Η περίοδος (πόσο μάλλον στον μακροπερίοδο λόγο) δεν είναι αχταρμάς επιμέρους στοιχείων που το καθένα υπόκειται σε δικούς του κανόνες και ύστερα τα βάζουμε το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο. Η περίοδος είναι δομή, όχι άθροισμα. Επιμέρους κανόνες σίγουρα υπάρχουν, αλλά the proof of the pudding is in the eating. Αν εξυπηρετούν τη σημασιολογική δόμηση της περιόδου, έχει καλώς. Αν όχι, πρέπει να προσαρμόζονται στο υπερισχύον κριτήριο. Μου τυχαίνει συχνά να μεταφράζω ή να αναθεωρώ περιόδους δέκα σειρών και σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι χωρίς την οργανωτική συνδρομή των κομμάτων η μάνα και το παιδί θα κλαίνε ο καθένας στη γωνιά του επ' άπειρον. Αν σε μια περίοδο βλέπουμε κόμματα με τη σέσουλα, χρειάζεται να ανησυχούμε πολύ. Υπερμέτρως πολλαπλασιαζόμενο, το κόμμα πληθωρίζεται και χάνει την αξία του: αδυνατεί να υπηρετήσει το νόημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2015)

Για πολλοστή φορά: Πού μαθαίνουν να χρησιμοποιούν έτσι το κόμμα; Τα διδάσκουν έτσι οι δάσκαλοι στο σχολείο;

Σου το είπα, ήδη, αυτό.
Το παίρνω, πάλι, πίσω.

Και το ρεκόρ: Τέσσερις λέξεις, τρία κόμματα.
Είσαι, μάλλον, εσύ, Μαρία.

Όλα από υποτίτλους, όπως καταλάβατε.


----------



## nickel (Mar 6, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Και το ρεκόρ: Τέσσερις λέξεις, τρία κόμματα.
> Είσαι, μάλλον, εσύ, Μαρία.



Δεν είναι ωστόσο δύσκολο σε μια πρόταση όπως: Είσαι, νομίζω, εσύ, Μαρία.
Οπότε, αρκεί να δει ο άλλος το «μάλλον» σαν κάτι ένθετο, μια σκέψη που χώνει στη μέση όπως το «νομίζω».


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 6, 2015)

Το καταλαβαίνω για το "νομίζω", αφού όντως είναι ένθετο ρήμα. Αλλά αν είναι ν' αρχίσουμε να θεωρούμε ένθετα όλα τα "μάλλον", τα "πάλι" και τα "ήδη", καήκαμε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Ένα κόμμα (παραπάνω) αλλάζει το νόημα:

*Η απίστευτη ατάκα της Λαγκάρντ στον Βαρουφάκη: «Ο... αρχιεγκληματίας, έρχεται να πει καλησπέρα»!* (από εδώ)

Όποιος δει το κείμενο όμως θα αντιληφθεί ότι η Χριστίνα αναφερόταν στον εαυτό της, άρα το κόμμα είναι λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2015)

Το κόμμα δεν έχει καμιά δουλειά εκεί μέσα ακόμα κι αν το είχε πει για τον Βαρουφάκη.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 19, 2015)

Ναι, αυτό ήθελα να πω κι εγώ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2015)

Κτγμ τo κόμμα φυσικά είναι λάθος, αλλά το ίδιο θα ίσχυε σε κάθε περίπτωση — όμως το λάθος που κάνει τη διαφορά είναι το άρθρο, που αποτελεί εδώ και τον μοναδικό δείκτη για το σε ποιο πρόσωπο αναφέρεται η παρατήρηση (θα 'πρεπε να είναι: «*Η* αρχιεγκληματίας κλπ»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Σωστός για το άρθρο, Ζαζ (αν και ο τιτλατζής θα μπορούσε ίσως με έναν καλό συνήγορο να το γλιτώσει επικαλούμενος χρήση του αρσενικού ως γενικού άρθρου). 

(Για το κόμμα, διαφωνώ μαζί σου, φυσικά· αλλά διαφωνώ και με Νίκελ και Άλεξ, επειδή η Χριστίνα θα μπορούσε να το είχε πει πηγαίνοντας προς τον Γιάνη, άρα θα μπορούσε να δείχνει μια αισθητή παύση στον λόγο.)


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2015)

Αν θέλεις να δείξεις παύση σε τέτοια περίπτωση, για να χωρίσεις το υποκείμενο από το ρήμα, καλύτερα να βάλεις αποσιωπητικά, να βάλεις παύλα, και πάντως δεν βάζεις κόμμα. Δεν είναι προσφώνηση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2015)

Συμφωνώ, πολύ καλύτερες λύσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2015)

Αποσιωπητικά ή θαυμαστικό θα προτιμούσα εγώ σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2015)

Κάποιος που διατυπώνει κάτι με αγγλοσαξονικό χιούμορ δεν βάζει ποτέ ο ίδιος θαυμαστικό. Ούτε βέβαια αποσιωπητικά. Ούτε φατσούλες. Όλα αυτά υποτιμούν τον συνομιλητή ή τον αναγνώστη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά το μεταφέρεις στα ελληνικά, που δεν είναι συνηθισμένα στο straight face χιούμορ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αλλά το μεταφέρεις στα ελληνικά, που δεν είναι συνηθισμένα στο straight face χιούμορ.



Δηλαδή, αν η στίξη στα αγγλικά έχει ένα θαυμαστικό, εμείς πρέπει να το μετατρέπουμε σε μεσογειακό τρίο!!!


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δηλαδή, αν η στίξη στα αγγλικά έχει ένα θαυμαστικό, εμείς πρέπει να το μετατρέπουμε σε μεσογειακό τρίο!!!



Στις πολύ μεγαλές προτάσεις ισχύει αυτό;
Άλλες φορές χρησιμοποιείται σε μεγάλες φράσεις, για να δοθεί η ευκαιρία στον ομιλητή να πάρει αναπνοή ή για να βοηθηθεί στο διάβασμα ή για να προκαλέσει προσδοκία.


ακόμη και όταν τα Υ-Ρ-Α χωρίζονται μεταξύ τους;
π.χ.
Το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς, ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα, εγώ η ίδια να το αγοράσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2015)

colurosa said:


> ακόμη και όταν τα Υ-Ρ-Α χωρίζονται μεταξύ τους;
> π.χ.
> Το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς, ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα, εγώ η ίδια να το αγοράσω.



Εδώ έχεις μια πολύ ασυνήθιστη σύνταξη, αλλά δεν χωρίζεται το υποκείμενο από το ρήμα, απλώς κρύβεται και επανέρχεται διευκρινιστικά. Ας ξεδιπλώσουμε την πρόταση για να την ισιώσουμε πρώτα:

_*[Εγώ]* ζήτησα (από την Κατερίνα) να αγοράσω το καφεδάκι μου._

Κανένα πρόβλημα.

_*[Εγώ]*, εγώ η ίδια, ζήτησα (από την Κατερίνα) να αγοράσω το καφεδάκι μου._

Επανάληψη του υποκειμένου για έμφαση -- αλλά επανάληψη.

_*[Εγώ]*, εγώ η ίδια, ζήτησα (από την Κατερίνα) να αγοράσω το καφεδάκι μου, το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς._

Και δεύτερη επανάληψη, του αντικειμένου τώρα, για έμφαση.

Ανακατεύουμε λίγο στο καζάνι:

_*[Εγώ]*, ζήτησα (από την Κατερίνα), εγώ η ίδια, να αγοράσω το καφεδάκι μου, το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς._

Λίγο ανακάτεμα ακόμη και συμμάζεμα:

Το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς, ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα, εγώ η ίδια, να το αγοράσω.

Καλό το αποτέλεσμα; Γούστα είναι αυτά. (Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει...)


----------



## Themis (Sep 22, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Στις πολύ μεγαλές προτάσεις ισχύει αυτό;
> Άλλες φορές χρησιμοποιείται σε μεγάλες φράσεις, για να δοθεί η ευκαιρία στον ομιλητή να πάρει αναπνοή ή για να βοηθηθεί στο διάβασμα ή για να προκαλέσει προσδοκία.


Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν ισχύει _ποτέ_, ούτε σε μεγάλες ούτε σε μικρές ούτε σε μικρομέγαλες προτάσεις, _εκτός αν_ συνοδεύεται από τη διευκρίνιση: _υπό την απαράβατη προϋπόθεση ότι δεν καταστρέφει το νόημα_. Ή κάπως πιο τεχνικά: _υπό την απαράβατη προϋπόθεση ότι, βάσει των γραμματικοσυντακτικών κανόνων και της απαράκαμπτης ανάγκης για σαφή πρόσληψη του νοήματος, είναι _προαιρετικό_ κόμμα.
_
Παράδειγμα: απαγορεύεται διά ροπάλου το δεύτερο κόμμα του παραδείγματος που έδωσες. Αν παραμείνει η διατύπωση ως έχει και θες οπωσδήποτε παύση, μπορείς να βάλεις αποσιωπητικά - τα οποία, ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, θα διευκρινίζουν οριστικά και αμετάκλητα αν το "εγώ η ίδια" αναφέρεται (όπως υποθέτω) στο "αγοράσω" ή ενδεχομένως στο "ζήτησα" ("ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα ... εγώ η ίδια να το αγοράσω" / "ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα εγώ η ίδια ... να το αγοράσω"). Το ποια περίεργα συμφραζόμενα θα επέτρεπαν ένα περίεργο νόημα είναι άλλο θέμα.

Υ.Γ. Προδοκτορικώς τα παραπάνω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2015)

Themis said:


> Παράδειγμα: απαγορεύεται διά ροπάλου το δεύτερο κόμμα του παραδείγματος που έδωσες. Αν παραμείνει η διατύπωση ως έχει και θες οπωσδήποτε παύση, μπορείς να βάλεις αποσιωπητικά - τα οποία, ειρήσθω εν παρόδω, θα διευκρινίζουν οριστικά και αμετάκλητα αν το "εγώ η ίδια" αναφέρεται (όπως υποθέτω) στο "αγοράσω" ή ενδεχομένως στο "ζήτησα" ("ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα ... εγώ η ίδια να το αγοράσω" / "ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα εγώ η ίδια ... να το αγοράσω").


Χμ, τόση ανάλυση και δεν είδα καν τη δεύτερη περίπτωση...


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς, ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα η ίδια να το αγοράσω.

Η φράση μου, στέκει ακόμη μετέωρη;


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2015)

colurosa said:


> Το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς, ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα η ίδια να το αγοράσω.



Θα την προτιμούσα έτσι:

Το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα να το αγοράσω εγώ η ίδια.

Επειδή κόμμα δεν χρειάζεται γραμματικά, ούτε για σαφήνεια —ούτε βέβαια για την ανάσα, γιατί αν σημαίνουμε κάθε παύση στον λόγο μας ή κάθε ανάσα μας με κόμμα (κάτι εντελώς υποκειμενικό, άρα αυθαίρετο), το κείμενο ενδέχεται να γίνει ένας σκέτος λόξιγκας που μπορεί να διαβάζεται μεν, αλλά μετ' εμποδίων, κόπου και βασάνων, άρα τελικά με σιχτίρισμα από τον αναγνώστη.




colurosa said:


> Η φράση μου*, *στέκει ακόμη μετέωρη;



Εδώ πάντως, όση παύση και να κάνουμε για οποιοδήποτε λόγο μετά το υποκείμενο («η φράση μου»), δεν το χωρίζουμε ποτέ από το ρήμα του («στέκει») με κόμμα. Αν θέλουμε να δείξουμε αισθητή παύση, υπάρχουν τα αποσιωπητικά.

Για να το ελέγξεις, διάβασε την υπόλοιπη πρόταση χωρίς αυτό: «Στέκει ακόμα μετέωρη;». Βγάζει νόημα; Δεν μένει μετέωρη χωρίς υποκείμενο (εφόσον αυτό δεν εννοείται από τα προηγούμενα), δεν μας κάνει να ρωτάμε «ποια στέκει;» αμέσως μόλις τη δούμε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2015)

Το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα να το αγοράσω εγώ η ίδια.

Πού να χρειαστεί κόμμα και γιατί;



Ας σημειωθεί ότι το παραπάνω γράφτηκε μετά από ένα καφεδάκι και χωρίς να έχει ακόμα μπει το σημείωμα του daeman. Ας βγουν τα απαραίτητα συμπεράσματα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Ας σημειωθεί ότι το παραπάνω γράφτηκε μετά από ένα καφεδάκι και χωρίς να έχει ακόμα μπει το σημείωμα του daeman. Ας βγουν τα απαραίτητα συμπεράσματα.



Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι συμπίπτουν οι απόψεις μας για τα γραμματικά κόμματα, αλλά και η ώρα που πίνουμε καφεδάκι. 

Δεν το ζήτησα εγώ ο ίδιος, αν και καθόλου δε θα με πείραζε να μου φέρει καφεδάκι η Κατερίνα· συνέβη από μόνο του.


----------



## Themis (Sep 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμ, τόση ανάλυση και δεν είδα καν τη δεύτερη περίπτωση...


Δόκτορα, μας έχει ξανατύχει ανάλογη περίπτωση και διευκρινίζω ξανά: όταν μας τίθεται ζήτημα στίξης σε μια συγκεκριμένη διατύπωση, οσοδήποτε άτεχνη και ασαφής κι αν είναι αυτή, το πιο ενδιαφέρον είναι να δούμε τι μπορεί να εισφέρει η στίξη, όχι να αλλάξουμε τη διατύπωση. Νομίζω ότι κάποτε το είχα χαρακτηρίσει προσομοίωση ακραίων καταστάσεων.

Στο παράδειγμα που μας δόθηκε ("Το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς, ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα, εγώ η ίδια να το αγοράσω"), το δεύτερο κόμμα είναι απαράδεκτο. Αν όμως το βγάλουμε _χωρίς _να αλλάξουμε τη διατύπωση, μένει η τυπική δυνατότητα να διαβαστεί με την έμφαση του "εγώ ή ίδια" είτε στο "ζήτησα" είτε στο "αγοράσω". Προφανώς, το επιζητούμενο νόημα είναι "αγοράσω εγώ η ίδια" και μάλλον γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο μπήκε εκείνο το δεύτερο κόμμα, το οποίο χωρίζει το ρήμα από το αντικείμενο. Φυσικά, η αυτονόητη λύση για απόλυτη σαφήνεια θα ήταν να αλλάξει η διατύπωση: "...να το αγοράσω εγώ η ίδια".

Όταν όμως ξεκινάμε με την παραδοχή ότι δεν θα αλλάξουμε καθόλου τη διατύπωση, απομένουν δύο ακόμα εκδοχές. Η πρώτη: τα αποσιωπητικά στο κατάλληλο σημείο, αν θέλουμε οπωσδήποτε να δηλώσουμε παύση. Τότε η θέση των αποσιωπητικών αίρει την οποιαδήποτε αμφισημία. Η δεύτερη (εδώ κι αν έχουμε προσομοίωση ακραίας κατάστασης!) επιχειρεί να απαντήσει στο ερώτημα: με τη δεδομένη διατύπωση, σε τι θα μπορούσε να μας βοηθήσει το κόμμα αν υποτεθεί (κάτι που είναι _τυπικά_ δυνατόν) ότι θέλαμε το νόημα "ζήτησα εγώ η ίδια"; Η απάντησή μου θα ήταν να μπει το "εγώ η ίδια" εντός κομμάτων. Αλλά δεν έσπρωξα το διανοητικό γύμνασμα μέχρι εκεί, γιατί δεν θέλω να με μισήσει ο/η colurosa.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

daeman said:


> Θα την προτιμούσα έτσι:
> 
> Το συνηθισμένο καφεδάκι μου από το καφεκοπτείο της γειτονιάς ζήτησα από την Κατερίνα να το αγοράσω εγώ η ίδια.
> 
> ...


 
Πάνω που άρχισα να ξαναγράφω τη φράση, μου έδωσες τη λύση!


(Ελπίζω να μη γράφεται έτσι... Πάνω που άρχισα να ξαναγράφω τη φράση μου έδωσες τη λύση! :))


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2015)

Themis said:


> ... Νομίζω ότι κάποτε το είχα χαρακτηρίσει προσομοίωση ακραίων καταστάσεων. ...



Ναι, πριν από εφτά μήνες:



Themis said:


> Η αναδιατύπωση που δεν αφήνει περιθώρια παρερμηνείας ή σύγχυσης είναι και η δική μου πρώτη επιλογή όταν μεταφράζω. Το μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον όμως το έχει η προσομοίωση ακραίων καταστάσεων: εκεί κρίνεται η στίξη, και ο τονισμός των μονοσύλλαβων, και όλα τα διαμφισβητούμενα. ...



Αλλά:



Themis said:


> ... Αλλά το θέμα είναι τι γίνεται στην περίπτωση που δεν μπορούμε να καταφύγουμε σε τέτοιες λύσεις ή που θα πλατειάζαμε υπερβολικά αν το κάναμε. Εδώ κάνουμε προσομοίωση ακραίων καταστάσεων, γιατί οι μη ακραίες δεν είναι του επιπέδου μας :)



Gloria in extremis.  

Συνηθισμένα τα βουνά απ' τα χιόνια, γιατί στους 37 χαρακτήρες μέγιστο όριο ανά σειρά, με μόνο δύο σειρές σε κάθε υπότιτλο (και μάλιστα χωρίς συλλαβισμό λέξεων στο τέλος της κάθε σειράς), τηρώντας ευλαβικά την αρχή των ελάχιστων αλλαγών και συνήθως χωρίς καμία δυνατότητα να ξεφύγεις από την κατανομή του κειμένου ανά υπότιτλο, οι ακροβασίες είναι ψωμοτύρι.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Themis said:


> ... ότι θέλαμε το νόημα "ζήτησα εγώ η ίδια"; Η απάντησή μου θα ήταν να μπει το "εγώ η ίδια" εντός κομμάτων. Αλλά δεν έσπρωξα το διανοητικό γύμνασμα μέχρι εκεί, γιατί δεν θέλω να με μισήσει ο/η colurosa.



Θα ήμουν αχάριστη εάν έκανα κάτι τέτοιο. Με βοηθάτε όλοι σας τόσο πολύ. Σας είμαι ευγνώμων.


----------



## colurosa (Sep 22, 2015)

Themis said:


> Τότε η θέση των αποσιωπητικών αίρει την οποιαδήποτε αμφισημία.



Εαν κατάλαβα καλά, Themis, θα μπορούσα να το εφαρμόσω και εδώ;

Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα... που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.


Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα που κρατούσε... ένα άλλο παιδί. 

ή

Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα... το οποίο κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί.


Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα το οποίο κρατούσε... ένα άλλο παιδί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2015)

Μα τι νόημα θα είχαν εκεί τα αποσιωπητικά; Μόνο κάποια έκπληξη προσθέτει. Δεν κάνει τίποτα για την αμφισημία (που δεν υπάρχει).


----------



## Themis (Sep 22, 2015)

Όπως το λέει ο Νίκελ. Εδώ δεν τίθεται θέμα αμφισημίας και σίγουρα η αντικατάσταση του "που" με το "το οποίο" δεν προσθέτει τίποτα. Για να μπουν αποσιωπητικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας ουσιαστικός λόγος, δεν είναι ζήτημα κανόνων στίξης. Π.χ.:
"Η Μαρία μπήκε στο μαγαζί σαν διψασμένος ταξιδιώτης που βλέπει όαση καταμεσίς στην έρημο. Έπαιρνε στα χέρια της όλα τα φορέματα, τα κρατούσε κάνα-δυο λεπτά, τα γύριζε από δω κι από κει, τα μελετούσε εμβριθώς, κι ύστερα τα άφηνε και πήγαινε στο επόμενο και ξανά στο επόμενο. Τα φορέματα ήταν ήδη απλωμένα, πύργο σχημάτιζαν· αλλά, από όλη εκείνη τη μεγάλη συλλογή, της Μαρίας την προσοχή την κέντρισε το φόρεμα... που κρατούσε ένα άλλο παιδί".


----------



## Costas (Nov 17, 2015)

Βάλτε το ρημάδι το κόμμα...
_Παράλληλα, το νέο καθεστώς για τους πλειστηριασμούς θα ισχύει για τρία χρόνια και έξι μήνες πριν τη λήξη της τριετίας θα επανεξεταστεί._


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 17, 2015)

Μα αφού η δασκάλα του στο δημοτικό, να μην πω και η φιλόλογός του στο γυμνάσιο, του έλεγε ότι μπροστά από το "και" δεν μπαίνει ΠΟΤΕ κόμμα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2015)

...
Με ένα «ενώ» (π.χ.) αντί για «και», σωζόταν ανεξαρτήτως κόμματος. Γιατί και το πολύ το «και» πνίγει τους άλλους συνδέσμους.


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2016)

Αν σας λείπουν οι εμπνεύσεις για το πού να βάζετε περίσσια και άχρηστα κόμματα, εμπνευστείτε από το σημερινό Hot Seat:


----------



## stathis (Jan 28, 2016)

... Όπου μαθαίνουμε ότι ο εν λόγω μαθηματικός δεν κατάφερε δυστυχώς να βρει τη λύση του προβλήματος και αναγκάστηκε να επινοήσει μια δική του (και ότι στη συνέχεια ακολούθησαν κι άλλοι ευφάνταστοι μαθηματικοί).
Μπάμπης, ο Φλου


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2017)

Από ένα λάθος παράθεσης που κάνει ο Παντελής Μανόλης Καψής στο άρθρο «Πώς στήθηκε η "κομπίνα" ΣΥΡΙΖΑ με τους συμβασιούχους της ΠΟΕ-ΟΤΑ» (που μπορεί να έχει κι άλλα λάθη, πραγματολογικά — μπορεί και όχι) αναδεικνύεται ένα λάθος στίξης που δείχνει πόσο πρέπει να προσέχουμε τα κόμματα (ως σημεία στίξης, και όχι μόνο). 

Σε πρωινή εκπομπή του Μέγκα (Φεβ. 2016, εδώ) η Θεανώ Φωτίου είχε θέσει το ρητορικό ερώτημα «Απατεώνες είμαστε;» Στο κείμενο του Καψή, το ερώτημα γίνεται «Τι απατεώνες είμαστε;». Ευτυχώς που δεν το είπε έτσι η Φωτίου, γιατί όλοι οι κακόβουλοι θα το έγραφαν χωρίς το απαραίτητο κόμμα: «Τι, απατεώνες είμαστε;»


----------



## Costas (Jun 27, 2017)

Καλησπέρα! Ο Μανόλης Καψής, όχι ο Παντελής.


----------



## pasmar (Oct 2, 2017)

Καλησπέρα σας! Το τελευταίο διάστημα έχω ρίξει τρελό διάβασμα σχετικά με τη χρήση του κόμματος από διάφορες πηγές. Πολλά πράγματα τα ήξερα ήδη, άλλα αποσαφηνίσθηκαν τώρα... υπάρχουν, όμως, και πολλά σημεία που βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν διάφορες απόψεις και με μπερδεύουν, όπως πχ. το θέμα του κόμματος πριν τη λέξη "παρά". Άλλοι λένε ότι όταν το "παρά" δηλώνει αντίθεση, βάζουμε κόμμα. Άλλοι λένε ότι είτε δηλώνει αντίθεση είτε δηλώνει σύγκριση, δε βάζουμε ποτέ κόμμα...

Ώρες-ώρες αυτές οι διαφωνίες ανάμεσα στους γλωσσολόγους για διάφορα θέματα, πολύ με συγχύζουν.


Έρχομαι, λοιπόν, με δυο συγκεκριμένες ερωτήσεις:

α) όταν πρέπει να γράψουμε ημερομηνία τύπου: Δευτέρα, 2 Οκτωβρίου 2017, πότε βάζουμε κόμμα ανάμεσα στην ημέρα της εβδομάδας και την υπόλοιπη ημερομηνία και πότε όχι; Σαν κάτι να κατάλαβα, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη. 

β) Όταν έχουμε μια χρονική πρόταση, υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην τη χωρίσουμε με κόμμα από την κύρια (ειδικά όταν έχουμε τον σύνδεσμο όταν);

Έχετε, μήπως, να μου παραθέσετε κάποια πηγή για τις απαντήσεις στα παραπάνω ερωτήματα;


Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις σας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2017)

Καλώς την, καλωσήρθες. Χωρίς πηγές και λίγο βιαστικά:

Δεν χρειάζεται να μπαίνει κόμμα αν δεν το επιβάλλει η σύνταξη, αν δεν αποσαφηνίζει κάτι, δεν εμποδίζει μια παρεξήγηση. Άρα:

α) Δευτέρα 2 Οκτωβρίου 2017: χωρίς κόμμα.

β) Θα ξέρει όταν θα γυρίσει: Δεν χρειάζεται κόμμα. Προηγείται η κύρια πρόταση και ο σύνδεσμος κάνεις σαφές πού ξεκινά η χρονική.
— Όταν θα γυρίσει, θα ξέρει να μας πει: Χωρίζουμε τη δευτερεύουσα από την κύρια που ακολουθεί για να ξέρουμε ακριβώς πού τελειώνει η μία και πού αρχίζει η άλλη. Παρεξηγήσεις σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν επιρρήματα που δεν είναι σαφές πού ανήκουν.

Αυτά τα λίγα για τώρα. Αλλά με χαρά θα ακούσουμε και άλλες απορίες.


----------



## pasmar (Oct 2, 2017)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την απάντηση. Στο θέμα του "παρά", τελικώς πότε βάζουμε κόμμα και πότε όχι; Με έχουν πραγματικά μπερδέψει!


----------



## nickel (Oct 2, 2017)

pasmar said:


> Άλλοι λένε ότι όταν το "παρά" δηλώνει αντίθεση, βάζουμε κόμμα. Άλλοι λένε ότι είτε δηλώνει αντίθεση είτε δηλώνει σύγκριση, δε βάζουμε ποτέ κόμμα...



Το σχετικό παράδειγμα με το _παρά_ σαν σύνδεσμο (όχι σαν πρόθεση, π.χ. «Το έκανα παρά τη θέλησή μου») στον Μπαμπινιώτη είναι:

_Δεν φτάνει που έχει άδικο, παρά επιμένει κιόλας._

Λογικό μού φαίνεται εδώ το κόμμα. Ξεκινά μια δευτερεύουσα πρόταση που δείχνει αντίθεση και μας αρέσει να βάζουμε κόμμα στην αρχή αυτών των προτάσεων.


----------



## pasmar (Oct 2, 2017)

Ωραία, αγαπητέ Nickel. Η απάντησή σου με βοήθησε πάρα πολύ. Τώρα καταλαβαίνω γιατί υπάρχει τόσο comfuzio με το όλο θέμα. Δεν έκαναν τη συγκεκριμένη διευκρίνηση σχετικά με τη λέξη "παρά" ως πρόθεσης ή ως συνδέσμου. Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

Τόσον καιρό παρακολουθώ διάφορα θέματα του φόρουμ, αλλά δεν έπαιρνα το θάρρος να σας γράψω. Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλα. :)


----------



## pasmar (Oct 9, 2017)

Καλημέρα! Έρχομαι να απαντήσω στο ερώτημά μου σχετικά με τις χρονικές προτάσεις και τη χρήση του κόμματος με παράθεση πηγής. Το κάνω, ώστε αν στο μέλλον κάποιος έχει την ίδια απορία, να το βρει.

Στο _Συντακτικό Νέας Ελληνικής_, Ηλίας Σιγαλος και Φίλιππος Στάμου, εκδόσεις Σαββάλας, σελ. 226 όπου μιλάει για τις χρονικές προτάσεις, στις παρατηρήσεις, αναφέρει:

Οι χρονικές προτάσεις χωρίζονται με κόμμα από την πρόταση που προσδιορίζουν, εκτός αν είναι σύντομες ή μπορούν να συμπτυχθούν σε επιρρηματική έκφραση:

πχ. Όταν τον βλέπω, τρέμω.
Κολακεύεται όταν τον επαινούν. (= από τους επαίνους).


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2017)

Καλημέρα.

Ισχύει το ότι βλέπουμε να παραλείπεται το κόμμα στην περίπτωση που η κύρια πρόταση έρχεται μετά από μια σύντομη δευτερεύουσα, αλλά δεν είναι ανάγκη.

_Μόλις έρθει θα ξαναφύγει._
Δεν βλάπτει να κρατήσουμε τον κανόνα:
_Μόλις έρθει, θα ξαναφύγει._
Και είναι απαραίτητο να μπει το κόμμα ακόμα και σε σύντομες διατυπώσεις αν πρέπει να αποσαφηνιστεί πού ανήκει ένας προσδιορισμός, π.χ. ένα επίρρημα:
_Αν έρθει αύριο, μεθαύριο θα ξαναφύγει._

Και μένουμε σε όσα έγραψα στο #226 για τις επιρρηματικές δευτερεύουσες, εκείνες που λειτουργούν ως επιρρηματικοί προσδιορισμοί (χρονικές, υποθετικές, αιτιολογικές κλπ). Τα παραδείγματα που δίνει το παραπάνω Συντακτικό χρησιμοποιούν σωστά το κόμμα αλλά δεν στηρίζουν τη θεωρία που αναφέρεις. Το πρώτο παράδειγμα έχει σύντομη χρονική πρόταση, αλλά δεν αφαιρεί το κόμμα. Μια χαρά είναι εκεί, να χωρίζει τα δύο ρήματα. Όσο για τη σύμπτυξη σε επιρρηματική έκφραση (αν ξεχάσουμε ότι κάθε επιρρηματική δευτερεύουσα είναι, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, μια επιρρηματική έκφραση), αυτές οι δευτερεύουσες θα μπορούσαν να αντικατασταθούν από εμπρόθετο προσδιορισμό ακόμα κι αν είναι στην αρχή της περιόδου. Π.χ.
_Όταν τον επαινούν, κολακεύεται. Όταν τον επικρίνουν, θυμώνει.
Από τους επαίνους κολακεύεται και με τις επικρίσεις θυμώνει._

Καλύτερα να ξεχάσουμε αυτή τη βοήθεια λοιπόν.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2017)

Και από το Εγχειρίδιο Γλώσσας της πέμπτης τάξης του δημοτικού:


----------



## pasmar (Oct 9, 2017)

Nickel, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που μπαίνεις στον κόπο να μου απαντήσεις κάθε φορά. Με βοηθάς πολύ. 

Αυτό το πράγμα, όμως, με τη θεωρία του κόμματος και το τι κυκλοφορεί τόσο σε σελίδες του ίντερνετ όσο και σε βιβλία είναι κάτι που με εκνευρίζει αφάνταστα. Πολλές φορές νιώθω ότι το ένα αναιρεί το άλλο! Λες και οι γλωσσολόγοι είναι συνεχώς σε μια διαρκή διαμάχη μεταξύ τους. Μόνο εγώ το νιώθω έτσι ή όντως έτσι συμβαίνει;


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2017)

pasmar said:


> Λες και οι γλωσσολόγοι είναι συνεχώς σε μια διαρκή διαμάχη μεταξύ τους.



Δηλαδή, οι επιστήμονες των άλλων επιστημών τα έχουνε βρει μεταξύ τους; :)


----------



## pasmar (Oct 9, 2017)

Σίγουρα όχι, απλώς εγώ τώρα με τους γλωσσολόγους τα έχω "βάλει", γιατί αυτοί με "καίνε", χαχαχαχα


----------



## Sajarin (Oct 12, 2017)

Σας παρακαλώ, ας μου πει κάποιος πού μπαίνουν κόμματα σε αυτή την πρόταση... Παιδεύομαι μισή ώρα!

"Πιθανότατα, το πιο κοντινό στο οποίο πολλοί μπορούν να έρθουν, για να μάθουν πώς, ίσως, μοιάζει αυτό, είναι μία τέτοια εμπειρία, όπου υπάρχουν σκιές που τρεμοπαίζουν, και δεν μπορούν να τις ερμηνεύσουν και έχουν τον φόβο τους που δημιουργεί συνεχώς πράγματα και βλέπουν μία φιγούρα ή ένα πρόσωπο αρκετά ζωντανά."


----------



## Earion (Oct 12, 2017)

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι η πρότασή σου διεκδικεί βραβείο σαφήνειας. Ας προσπαθήσω ωστόσο:

Πιθανότατα το πιο κοντινό στο οποίο πολλοί μπορούν να έρθουν για να μάθουν πώς ίσως μοιάζει αυτό είναι μια τέτοια εμπειρία, όπου υπάρχουν σκιές που τρεμοπαίζουν, και δεν μπορούν να τις ερμηνεύσουν, και έχουν τον φόβο τους που δημιουργεί συνεχώς πράγματα, και βλέπουν μια φιγούρα ή ένα πρόσωπο αρκετά ζωντανά


----------



## Sajarin (Oct 12, 2017)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα σχετικά με τη σαφήνεια, αλλά αυτή είναι.
Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Teo (Mar 19, 2019)

Αν ακολουθεί, τον κανόνα, "βάζω κόμμα, όπου, παίρνω ανάσα", αυτος ο ανθρωπος, θα έχει σίγουρα, λαχανιάσει.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Earion (Mar 23, 2019)

Λείπει ένα κόμμα ανάμεσα στο _προσωρινή_ και στο _αναστάτωση_.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 3, 2019)

Η σωστή χρήση του κόμματος σώζει και σχέσεις:


----------



## kotskons (Jun 14, 2021)

Καλησπέρα, φίλοι. Διέτρεξα όλο το νήμα και η αλήθεια είναι ότι βρήκα πολλές χρήσιμες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τη χρήση του κόμματος. Παρόλα αυτά, θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σας σε κάποιες διχογνωμίες που έχω σε ορισμένες απομαγνητοφωνήσεις ηχητικών προφορικών συνεντεύξεων που επεξεργάζομαι μαζί με άλλους για ένα project προφορικής Ιστορίας (περισσότερες πληροφορίες στην «υπογραφή» μου).

Συγκεκριμένα, έχω αναλάβει τη σύνταξη ενός οδηγού προκειμένου να ακολουθούμε μια κοινή γραμμή όλοι οι υπεύθυνοι επιμελητές συνεντεύξεων του project.

Αναφορικά με τη χρήση του κόμματος, οι διχογνωμίες μου είναι: 


οι παρακτακτικοί σύνδεσμοι, τα προτασιακά επιρρήματα, οι προθεσιακές φράσεις κτλ. περικλείονται από κόμματα όταν τοποθετούνται σε διαφορετικό σημείο απ' ό,τι στην αρχή ή το τέλος; Π.χ. «Με κούρασες, *όμως*, και θα τα παρατατήσω;», «Η νίκη, *κατά τα φαινόμενα*, δεν θα είναι εύκολη», «Οι συμμετέχοντες, *τέλος*, προσήλθαν στη μεγάλη αίθουσα».
σε συνέχεια του παραπάνω, εσείς πόσο συχνά χρησιμοποιείτε παρατακτικούς συνδέσμους για να εισάγετε περίοδο μετά από τελεία; Και όταν το κάνετε είναι πάντα με κόμμα; Με προβληματίζει ιδίως η περίπτωση των *αντιθετικών συνδέσμων *και του επεξηγηματικού *δηλαδή. *Π.χ. «Και έτσι δεν τα κατάφερε. *Αλλά*, τι να κάνουμε; Συμβαίνουν αυτά». «Κατάλαβες τι έγινε; *Δηλαδή*, έρχεται ο κύριος, μου φωνάζει και εγώ πρέπει να τον ακούω». «Πόνεσα πολύ. *Όμως*, ας είναι». 
Η τελεία μπορεί να διατηρηθεί μετά από *διπλή παύλα*, όταν απαιτείται; Π.χ. «Αν και πονούσαν οι άνθρωποι —και αυτό θέλω να το καταγράψεις*—, *δεν σταματούσαν να ελπίζουν».
Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2021)

Καλημέρα.

1. Στο «όμως» δεν βάζω κόμματα (ούτε το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη ή της Ακαδημίας). Βάζω όμως σε φράσεις που διακόπτουν τη ροή του λόγου ή ακόμα και σε σκέτες λέξεις που θα μπορούσαν να ξενίσουν επειδή δεν τις περιμένεις εκεί που βρίσκονται. Περιγράφω το «κατά τα φαινόμενα» και το επιρρηματικό «τέλος». Στη δεύτερη περίπτωση συμφωνούν μαζί μου και τα δύο παραπάνω λεξικά. Στην πρώτη διαφωνούν· βάζουν όμως κόμματα στο «όπως φαίνεται/απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται».

2. Δεν αποκλείεται να τα γράψω όπως τα έχεις γράψει. Αυτά τα «αλλά» «όμως» δείχνουν την αλλαγή πορείας της σκέψης, σαν αυτοκίνητο που κάνει απότομη στροφή. Όμως δεν χρειάζονται κόμμα κανονικά. Ούτε το «δηλαδή».

3. Στην ερώτηση «Το κόμμα μπορεί να διατηρηθεί μετά από διπλή παύλα;», η απάντηση είναι συνήθως αρνητική.

Συχνά σε περιπτώσεις σαν τις παραπάνω είναι σημαντικό να διαλέγουμε μια πολιτική και να την τηρούμε. Όμως, επειδή δεν υπάρχει κανένας σιδηρούς κανόνας για αυτά, δεν αποκλείεται να δούμε διαφορετικά πράγματα να συμβαίνουν μέσα στο ίδιο έργο. Ή εμείς οι ίδιοι να γράφουμε με τον έναν τρόπο την Κυριακή και με τον άλλον τη Δευτέρα.


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2021)

Καταθέτω την προσωπική μου άποψη.
Είμαι (γενικά μιλώντας) κατά της εύκολης χρήσης των κομμάτων και της ανέμελης σποράς τους πάνω στην περίοδο.
Επομένως:
1. Όχι. Ούτε το _όμως _ούτε το _τέλος _(που, σημειώστε, είναι μονολεκτικά) χρειάζονται κόμμα, και δη αμφίπλευρο (αναζητήστε στη Λεξιλογία "αμφίπλευρο κόμμα"). Το _κατά τα φαινόμενα_, έχει κάπως πιο έντονη την παρενθετικότητα, γι' αυτό και θα δεχόμουν την αμφίπλευρη οχύρωσή του με κόμματα.
2. Προτασιακά επιρρήματα στην αρχή της περιόδου χρειάζονται κόμμα όταν υπονοείται ότι εισάγουν ελλιπή πρόταση. Π.χ. _Αντίθετα_, (: αντίθετα με ό,τι έχει αναφερθεί ως τώρα...), _Επιπλέον_, (: επιπλέον των όσων έχουν αναφερθεί...) _Συμπερασματικά_, (: ως συμπερασμα όσων έχουν πιο πάνω αναφερθεί...). Στα _ευτυχώς_, _δυστυχώς_, _μάλλον_, _βέβαια_, _πιθανόν _και άλλα όμοια, εγώ δεν βάζω κόμμα. Ούτε στο _δηλαδή_. Και κυρίως με εκνευρίζει πολύ το κόμμα μετά το _όμως_, γιατί μου θυμίζει αγγλισμό (ασυνείδητη επιρροή από το however).
3. Τελεία μετά τη μεγαλη παύλα, όχι. Κόμμα, ναι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2021)

Άντε να βγάλει ο άνθρωπος άκρη όταν διαφωνούν μεταξύ τους τα κομματόσκυλα...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2021)

nickel said:


> 3. Στην ερώτηση «Το κόμμα μπορεί να διατηρηθεί μετά από διπλή παύλα;», η απάντηση είναι συνήθως αρνητική.





Earion said:


> 3. Τελεία μετά τη μεγαλη παύλα, όχι. Κόμμα, ναι.


Εννοείται πως υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου μπαίνει κανονικότατα κόμμα έπειτα από τμήμα εντός μεγάλων αμφίπλευρων παυλών.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 16, 2021)

Zazula said:


> Εννοείται πως υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου μπαίνει κανονικότατα κόμμα έπειτα από τμήμα εντός μεγάλων αμφίπλευρων παυλών.


Κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν απαγορεύεται, αλλά δεν είναι ωραίο και καλό είναι να αποφεύγεται - πολλές φορές π.χ. μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν παρενθετικά κόμματα ή παρενθέσεις αντί για τις παύλες.


----------



## kotskons (Jun 17, 2021)

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις άμεσες απαντήσεις σας. Θα το συζητήσω και με την ομάδα μου ώστε να καταλήξουμε σε έναν κοινό τρόπο χρήσης. :)


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Mar 29, 2022)

Καλησπέρα! Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας για τις κάτωθι φράσεις! Αν πρέπει να βάλουμε κόμμα στα σημεία που υπάρχουν!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Η πειθαρχία*,* αλλά και η αφοσίωσή της είναι αξιοθαύμαστες.

Ή θα πάμε*,* ή δεν θα πάμε.

Για μένα*,* η αλήθεια σου είναι και δύναμή σου.

Το 2003*,* η Επιτροπή εξέδωσε […]

Με την πάροδο των χρόνων*,* άρχισα να συνειδητοποιώ […]

Για άλλη μία χρονιά*,* η ηθοποιός κέρδισε […]

Συνοδεία άρπας*,* έδινε κάθε βράδυ ρεσιτάλ.

Είμαι τραγουδίστρια*,* και μάλιστα δραματική.

Είμαι τραγουδίστρια και*,* μάλιστα*,* δραματική.

Εντυπωσίασε τόσο με τη σκηνική παρουσία*,* όσο και με την ερμηνεία της.


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2022)

Οι δικές μου προτιμήσεις:

Η πειθαρχία*,* αλλά και η αφοσίωσή της*,* είναι αξιοθαύμαστες.

Ή θα πάμε ή δεν θα πάμε.

Για μένα η αλήθεια σου είναι και δύναμή σου.

Το 2003 η Επιτροπή εξέδωσε […]

Με την πάροδο των χρόνων άρχισα να συνειδητοποιώ […]

Για άλλη μία χρονιά η ηθοποιός κέρδισε […]

Συνοδεία άρπας*,* έδινε κάθε βράδυ ρεσιτάλ.

Είμαι τραγουδίστρια*,* και μάλιστα δραματική.

Εντυπωσίασε τόσο με τη σκηνική παρουσία όσο και με την ερμηνεία της


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Mar 29, 2022)

Earion said:


> Το 2003 η Επιτροπή εξέδωσε […]
> 
> Με την πάροδο των χρόνων άρχισα να συνειδητοποιώ […]
> 
> Για άλλη μία χρονιά η ηθοποιός κέρδισε […]



Πέραν των τριών προηγούμενων παραδειγμάτων, μπορούμε να πούμε γενικά ότι...
"Δεν χωρίζονται με κόμμα οι σύντομοι χρονικοί προσδιορισμοί στην αρχή της πρότασης";




__





Υπηρεσία Εκδόσεων — Διοργανικό εγχειρίδιο σύνταξης κειμένων — 10.1.2. Κόμμα






publications.europa.eu





Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντησή σας!


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Mar 29, 2022)

Earion said:


> Η πειθαρχία*,* αλλά και η αφοσίωσή της*,* είναι αξιοθαύμαστες.


Αν βάλουμε αυτά τα δύο κόμματα, δεν φαίνεται σαν το "είναι αξιοθαύμαστες" να προσδιορίζει μόνο την "πειθαρχία";


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Mar 29, 2022)

Earion said:


> Εντυπωσίασε τόσο με τη σκηνική παρουσία όσο και με την ερμηνεία της



Στη "σκηνική παρουσία" δεν παίρνουμε μια... ανάσα; Βάσει αυτής, το λογικό δεν θα ήταν να βάλουμε κόμμα;


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> ... μπορούμε να πούμε γενικά ότι...
> "Δεν χωρίζονται με κόμμα οι σύντομοι χρονικοί προσδιορισμοί στην αρχή της πρότασης";


Στα αγγλικά υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις για αυτό το κόμμα. Δίνω δύο διαφορετικές απόψεις:
Αυτός θέλει κόμμα — Αυτός πότε το θέλει και πότε δεν το θέλει
Η ελληνική μετάφραση συχνά επηρεάζεται από τη στίξη του (αγγλικού) πρωτότυπου. Ωστόσο, ας σκεφτούμε ότι είναι ένας απλός επιρρηματικός προσδιορισμός του χρόνου, που ουσιαστικά δεν διαφέρει από άλλους επιρρηματικούς προσδιορισμούς. Περισσότερο βάζουμε κόμμα είτε γιατί βλέπουμε κόμμα στο πρωτότυπο ή γιατί θέλουμε να αποφύγουμε κάποια σύγχυση ή γιατί νομίζουμε ότι χρειάζεται ανάσα.

Γιατί να χρειάζεται κόμμα σε αυτά τα παραδείγματα;
_Δύσκολα_ αντιλαμβάνεσαι τη διαφορά. (τρόπου)​_Χτες_ φύγαμε δύο ώρες αργότερα.​_Για άλλη μια φορά_ φύγαμε δύο ώρες αργότερα.​
Μία περίπτωση που χρειάζεται το κόμμα είναι όταν προηγείται η δευτερεύουσα πρόταση:
_Όταν υπάρχει πολλή δουλειά_, φεύγουμε μία και δύο ώρες αργότερα.​Βοηθάει να χωρίζουμε τις προτάσεις. Πράγμα που δεν είναι απαραίτητο όταν η δευτερεύουσα έρχεται δεύτερη (το πού χωρίζουν οι προτάσεις φαίνεται από τον χρονικό σύνδεσμο):
Φεύγουμε μία και δύο ώρες αργότερα _όταν πέφτει πολλή δουλειά_.​


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Mar 29, 2022)

nickel said:


> ​_Για άλλη μια φορά_ φύγαμε δύο ώρες αργότερα.​



Σ' αυτό το παράδειγμα δεν υπάρχει υποκείμενο μετά το "για άλλη μια φορά"!
Αν υπήρχε, θα βάζαμε κόμμα;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## nickel (Mar 29, 2022)

Το ζήτημα γενικότερα είναι το εξής: Ακόμα κι αν υπάρχει υποκείμενο, η σύνταξη σπάνια θα επιτρέπει σύγχυση. Εφόσον δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αποτρέψουμε τη σύγχυση. το αν θα βάλουμε το κόμμα γίνεται ζήτημα προσωπικής προτίμησης — π.χ. αν θέλουμε να προτείνουμε μια μικρή παύση που θα δείξει αντίθεση (_Η πειθαρχία*,* αλλά και η αφοσίωσή της*,* είναι αξιοθαύμαστες._) ή γιατί νομίζουμε ότι ο αναγνώστης θέλει να έχει την ευκαιρία να σκεφτεί ό,τι προηγήθηκε.


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Πέραν των τριών προηγούμενων παραδειγμάτων, μπορούμε να πούμε γενικά ότι...
> "Δεν χωρίζονται με κόμμα οι σύντομοι χρονικοί προσδιορισμοί στην αρχή της πρότασης";


Ναι.


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Αν βάλουμε αυτά τα δύο κόμματα, δεν φαίνεται σαν το "είναι αξιοθαύμαστες" να προσδιορίζει μόνο την "πειθαρχία";


Όχι.


----------



## Earion (Mar 29, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Στη "σκηνική παρουσία" δεν παίρνουμε μια... ανάσα; Βάσει αυτής, το λογικό δεν θα ήταν να βάλουμε κόμμα;


Όχι. Δεν βάζουμε κόμμα εκεί που παίρνουμε μια ανάσα. Η λειτουργία του κόμματος δεν είναι αυτή.



Earion said:


> Να διευκρινίσουμε κάτι προτού δημιουργηθεί παρεξήγηση: η λειτουργία του κόμματος *δεν* είναι να σηματοδοτεί τις στάσεις της φωνής ή να υπαγορεύει το ρυθμό της αναπνοής στη φωναχτή ανάγνωση. Αυτό γίνεται βέβαια, και το κόμμα διευκολύνει την ανάγνωση τα μέγιστα, αλλά γίνεται δευτερογενώς. Ο ρόλος του είναι άλλος: να ξεχωρίζει τις δευτερεύουσες από τις κύριες προτάσεις μέσα στην περίοδο· να απομονώνει παρενθετικά στοιχεία (επεξηγήσεις, επιφωνήματα ή και προτάσεις ολόκληρες)· και να στοιχίζει σωστά τους όρους της πρότασης, ιδίως όταν είναι πολλοί, ώστε να γίνεται αβίαστα αντιληπτή η διαδοχή υποκειμένου--ρήματος--αντικειμένου. Λειτουργίες δηλαδή που έχουν να κάνουν με την οπτική πρόσληψη του κειμένου.
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια: τα ανεβοκατεβάσματα της φωνής και οι στάσεις (που έχουν τη σημασία τους κυρίως στη φωναχτή ανάγνωση) είναι στοιχεία του επιτονισμού, τον οποίο το κόμμα βοηθά σημαντικά μεν, αλλά χωρίς να είναι αυτός ο κύριος ρόλος του.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 1, 2022)

Καλό μήνα! Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας και για τα τρία κάτωθι παραδείγματα:

_Ο Αλέξης δεν το έκανε*,* όμως.

Όταν*,* λοιπόν*,* εμφανίζεται στη σκηνή, το κοινό παραληρεί.

Ο πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου*,* κ. Ιακώβου._

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Earion (Apr 1, 2022)

Επίσης καλό μήνα.

Ο Αλέξης δεν το έκανε όμως.

Όταν λοιπόν εμφανίζεται στη σκηνή, το κοινό παραληρεί.

Ο πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου κ. Ιακώβου.

(Ιδίως δεν χρειάζεται πριν και μετά το "λοιπόν", αμφίπλευρα, όπως λέμε εδώ στη Λεξιλογία).


----------



## nickel (Apr 1, 2022)

Με πρόλαβε στο τσακ ο Earion. Σε προβληματίζουν αυτά επειδή τα βρίσκεις και έτσι κι αλλιώς. Αλλά δεν χρειάζονται κόμματα.
Ένας καλός τρόπος να έχουμε μια πιο γενική εικόνα είναι από τα σώματα κειμένων. Πηγαίνεις στο ΙΕΛ, στον Θησαυρό: 


Εθνικός Θησαυρός Ελληνικής Γλώσσας - Εργαλεία


Βάζεις τους όρους όπως τους έβαλα εγώ και θα δεις πολλά παραδείγματα, τα περισσότερα χωρίς κόμμα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 1, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Αν βάλουμε αυτά τα δύο κόμματα, δεν φαίνεται σαν το "είναι αξιοθαύμαστες" να προσδιορίζει μόνο την "πειθαρχία";


Για να εμβαθύνω λίγο στο «όχι» του Εαρίωνα... Ακόμα κι αν αγνοήσουμε τον πληθυντικό του «αξιοθαύμαστες» (ο οποίος προφανώς δεν αναφέρεται στο σκέτο «πειθαρχία»), το «αλλά και» είναι ισοδύναμο ενός σκέτου «και»: συνδέει ίδια πράγματα, οπότε το «αξιοθαύμαστες» προσδιορίζει εξίσου τις δύο ιδιότητες. Απλώς το «αλλά και» εισάγει την «αφοσίωση» λίγο πιο παρενθετικά, και γι' αυτό πλαισιώνεται από κόμματα. Σύγκρινε με την εξής παραλλαγή:

_Η πειθαρχία (αλλά και η αφοσίωσή της) είναι αξιοθαύμαστη._

Πάλι είναι και η αφοσίωση αξιοθαύμαστη, κι ας τοποθετήθηκε στην πρόταση με πιο έντονα (και κυριολεκτικά) παρενθετικό τρόπο. Τα κόμματα λοιπόν δεν δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.

Εγώ μάλιστα χρησιμοποιώ το «αλλά και» ως εργαλείο: όταν απαριθμώ πράγματα και νιώθω ότι η ροή ή σαφήνεια της περιόδου παρουσιάζει προβλήματα, μπορεί ν' αλλάξω το «και» σε «αλλά και» ακριβώς για να μπορέσω να τη σπάσω με κόμματα πιο εύκολα.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Apr 1, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> _Ο πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου*,* κ. Ιακώβου._


Σ' αυτό θα κοντοστεκόμουν κι εγώ λίγο, για να είμαι ειλικρινής... Θα θεωρούσα απαραίτητα τα κόμματα αν συνεχιζόταν η πρόταση:

_Ο πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου, κ. Ιακώβου, εκφώνησε τον εναρκτήριο λόγο._

Εδώ το όνομα πρόκειται για διευκρίνιση, για παρένθεση που μπορεί να πλαισιωθεί από κόμματα.

Στο αρχικό παράδειγμα όμως είναι δυο λεξούλες στο τέλος, και ίσως πρόκειται για τεμάχιο τόσο μικρό ώστε το κόμμα να χτυπάει άσχημα. Αναρωτιέμαι τι θα έλεγαν οι φίλοι Λεξιλόγοι αν επρόκειτο για μεγαλύτερο όνομα:

_Ο πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου κ. Αθανάσιος Ιακώβου-Παπαναστασίου._

Λίγο ακραίο ίσως, αλλά νομίζω ότι οι αναλογίες αλλάζουν εδώ με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε το αποτέλεσμα να είναι χειρότερο χωρίς το κόμμα. Σ' αντίθεση με πριν, ο αναγνώστης τώρα δεν βλέπει το τέλος της πρότασης με την άκρη του ματιού του όταν βρίσκεται στο «Συλλόγου», οπότε το κόμμα προσφέρει μια βοήθεια.

(Στα παραπάνω ίσως να επηρεαζόμαστε από τη συνήθεια να πλαισιώνουμε τα ονόματα στην κλιτική με κόμματα —«περάστε μέσα, κ. Ιακώβου, για να μιλήσουμε»— αν και αποτελεί ξεχωριστή περίπτωση αυτό.)


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 1, 2022)

Earion said:


> (Ιδίως δεν χρειάζεται πριν και μετά το "λοιπόν", αμφίπλευρα, όπως λέμε εδώ στη Λεξιλογία).



Στο _Λεξικό των Δυσκολιών και των Λαθών στη Χρήση της Ελληνικής_, ο Μπαμπινιώτης δίνει αυτό το παράδειγμα:

_Χωρίς κανένα στοιχείο*,* λοιπόν*,* διαδίδεται ότι η ακτή αυτή έχει γίνει ορμητήριο λαθρεμπόρων._

Και λέει ότι "συχνά για το προτασιακό ή το κειμενικό επίρρημα" χρησιμοποιούμε το κόμμα!


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Και λέει ότι "συχνά για το προτασιακό ή το κειμενικό επίρρημα" χρησιμοποιούμε το κόμμα!



Το «συχνά» προφανώς δεν σημαίνει πάντα.

Πέρα από τα λεξικά και όποιους άλλους φετφάδες, η λογική και προπαντός η πράξη λένε ότι τα αμφίπλευρα κόμματα χρειάζονται μόνο αν αυτό το «λοιπόν» –ή οποιοδήποτε επίρρημα ή άλλος όρος της πρότασης– λέγεται (ή θέλουμε να δείξουμε ότι πρέπει να λεχθεί) παρενθετικά.

Και το «λοιπόν» είναι σύνδεσμος, όχι επίρρημα.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 2, 2022)

Earion said:


> Ιδίως δεν χρειάζεται πριν και μετά το "λοιπόν", αμφίπλευρα, όπως λέμε εδώ στη Λεξιλογία.



Στο βιβλίο του «Η Στίξη στη Γραπτή Επικοινωνία», ο Άρης Γιαβρής, απαντώντας στο πότε βάζουμε κόμμα στον σύνδεσμο λοιπόν, γράφει:

«Αν βρίσκεται μετά την πρώτη λέξη της πρότασης και θέλουμε να εστιάσουμε την προσοχή του αναγνώστη στο συμπέρασμα που διατυπώνουμε, τον χωρίζουμε με διπλό οριοθετικό κόμμα».

Και δίνει το εξής παράδειγμα:

_Η υπερβατικότητά τους είναι, λοιπόν, απόλυτα σχετική και δεν ισχύει παρά μόνον σε σχέση με την ανθρώπινη σφαίρα._


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 2, 2022)

Earion said:


> (Ιδίως δεν χρειάζεται πριν και μετά το "λοιπόν", αμφίπλευρα, όπως λέμε εδώ στη Λεξιλογία).



Και σε άλλη ιστοσελίδα για την επιμέλεια κειμένου διαβάζουμε το παράδειγμα:

_«Η αφοσίωσή τους στα μικρά, λοιπόν, είναι ένα θαύμα της φύσης»._






επιμέλεια κειμένου και το κόμμα — Λογοτεχνία & Βιβλία


Εξετάζεται η επιμέλεια κειμένου και το κόμμα, μέσω μεγάλου πλήθους παραδειγμάτων που δίνονται για μελέτη και προβληματισμό..



moschosbooks.gr


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2022)

Δύο παραδείγματα με το _λοιπόν _από το λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη:

Λοιπόν, είσαι καταπληκτικός!
Αυτός είναι λοιπόν ο περίφημος γυναικοκατακτητής.

Βγάλτε συμπεράσματα για τη διαφορά. Και γενικώς τα παραδείγματά τους στο ΛΝΕΓ είτε έχουν κόμμα είτε δεν έχουν. Τα περισσότερα έχουν. Αντιθέτως, το _όμως _κατά κανόνα δεν το κλείνουν σε κόμματα.

Ας πούμε ότι κάποια κόμματα τα βάζουμε επειδή τα ζητά η ιδιοσυγκρασία μας. Δεν έχουμε πάντα σαφείς κανόνες να μας οδηγούν.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 2, 2022)

nickel said:


> Αντιθέτως, το _όμως _κατά κανόνα δεν το κλείνουν σε κόμματα.



Χωρίς να υπάρχει κάπου γραμμένος αυτός ο κανόνας;

Στη γραμματική των Κλαίρη–Μπαμπινιώτη (σελ. 1070), τα συνδετικά και τα προτασιακά επιρρήματα συνιστάται να τοποθετούνται μεταξύ κομμάτων ακόμη και όταν βρίσκονται μέσα στην πρόταση και όχι στην αρχή της.


----------



## Earion (Apr 2, 2022)

Καλά κάνεις και το ψάχνεις τόσο πολύ στις γραφές. Έχε όμως υπόψη σου ότι αυτό το σημείο (όπως και άλλα διάφορα) της ελληνικής τυπογραφικής σύμβασης παραμένει ακόμα στα υπό συζήτηση. Κι αυτό γιατί κατά βάση εκφεύγει από τα στενά όρια της ορθογραφίας (όπου έχουν αρμοδιότητα οι γραμματικοί) και περνάει στο πεδίο της αισθητικής. Της αισθητικής της τυπωμένης φράσης, της εικόνας δηλαδή του τυπωμένου λόγου, όπου έχουν το λόγο τους και οι τεχνίτες της έντυπης παρουσίασης του λόγου. Υπάρχει μια παράδοση σε αυτά, την οποία μερικοί αγνοούν.
Από την άλλη, με την εξέλιξη της γλώσσας, αναπτύσσονται φαινόμενα και τροπισμοί που δεν τα είχε υπόψη της η παράδοση. Τέτοιο παράδειγμα είναι φερειπείν αυτά τα αποκαλούμενα "προτασιακά επιρήμματα", με τα οποία πολλές φορές ξεκινά μια πρόταση, και στα οποία, καθώς δεν υπάρχει γραπτός κανόνας, ο καθένας προτείνει τη δική του άποψη (καμιά φορά και υπό την ισχυρή επίδραση της αγγλικής).
Εγώ σου προτείνω τη δική μου άποψη, που λέει ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να φορτώνουμε την πρόταση με κόμματα. Τα κόμματα δεν είναι λουλουδάκια να τα σπέρνουμε στο διάβα μας. Τα κόμματα (κυρίως αυτό, που πολλοί δεν εννοούν να καταλάβουν) δεν είναι για να σημειώνουν ανεβοκατεβάσματα της φωνής ή παύσεις, μικρές ή μεγάλες· είναι για να απομονώνουν όρους μέσα στην περίοδο. (Το 'χω ξαναπεί). 
Επομένως, κόμματα με φειδώ.


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2022)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Σ' αυτό θα κοντοστεκόμουν κι εγώ λίγο, για να είμαι ειλικρινής... Θα θεωρούσα απαραίτητα τα κόμματα αν συνεχιζόταν η πρόταση:
> 
> _Ο πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου, κ. Ιακώβου, εκφώνησε τον εναρκτήριο λόγο._
> 
> ...



Εδώ έχουμε ανάγλυφη τη διαφορά μεταξύ επιθετικού προσδιορισμού και παράθεσης-επεξήγησης. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση βάζουμε κόμμα, στη δεύτερη όχι.

Ο πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου κ. Ιακώβου εκφώνησε τον εναρκτήριο λόγο.
Ο κ. Ιακώβου, πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου, εκφώνησε τον εναρκτήριο λόγο.

ΕΠΙΣΗΜΑΝΣΗ ΛΑΘΟΥΣ: Βλέπε το σωστό στο # 277.


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2022)

Earion said:


> Εδώ έχουμε ανάγλυφη τη διαφορά μεταξύ επιθετικού προσδιορισμού και παράθεσης-επεξήγησης. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση βάζουμε κόμμα, στη δεύτερη όχι.
> 
> Ο πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου κ. Ιακώβου εκφώνησε τον εναρκτήριο λόγο.
> Ο κ. Ιακώβου, πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου, εκφώνησε τον εναρκτήριο λόγο.


Εννοείς, βέβαια, ότι κόμμα(τα) θέλει η παράθεση-επεξήγηση.

(Στο «βέβαια» αυτό εγώ συνήθως βάζω κόμματα, αλλά ούτε αυτό παίζει στα σιγουράκια.)


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2022)

Ελπίζω να είναι σαφές ότι στην έκφραση «κατά κανόνα» ο κανόνας δεν είναι κανόνας της γραμματικής. Η οθονιά αποκάτω είναι από το Lexigram, αλλά η έκφραση εξηγείται σε όλα τα λεξικά.





Η Γραμματική Κλαίρη-Μπαμπινιώτη (εκδ. 2005) στη σελίδα 1070 γράφει (η έμφαση στο «συχνά», δική μου):

Τα ακόλουθα στοιχεία τοποθετούνται μεταξύ κομμάτων. Όταν ένα από τα όριά τους συμπίπτει με την αρχή ή το τέλος της πρότασης, το κόμμα παραλείπεται.​[...]​— *συχνά *το προτασιακό επίρρημα:​Χωρίς κανένα στοιχείο, λοιπόν, διαδίδεται ότι η ακτή αυτή έχει γίνει ορμητήριο λαθρομεταναστών.​
Ωστόσο, στη σελ. 906 (§843) ένα μόνο από τα δέκα παραδείγματα με προτασιακά επιρρήματα έχει κόμμα. Εκεί δεν υπάρχει παράδειγμα με _όμως_. Ωστόσο, σε άλλες σελίδες του βιβλίου, ενώ το «λοιπόν» κατά κανόνα (=συνήθως) περικλείεται σε κόμματα, το «όμως» δεν τα χρειάζεται.


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2022)

nickel said:


> Εννοείς, βέβαια, ότι κόμμα(τα) θέλει η παράθεση-επεξήγηση.
> 
> (Στο «βέβαια» αυτό εγώ συνήθως βάζω κόμματα, αλλά ούτε αυτό παίζει στα σιγουράκια.)


Βιασύνη μου (όπως πάντα). Το διορθώνω σε ορθή επανάληψη αμέσως πιο κάτω.


----------



## Earion (Apr 3, 2022)

Εδώ έχουμε ανάγλυφη τη διαφορά μεταξύ επιθετικού προσδιορισμού και παράθεσης-επεξήγησης. Στην πρώτη περίπτωση δεν βάζουμε κόμμα, στη δεύτερη βάζουμε.

Ο πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου κ. Ιακώβου εκφώνησε τον εναρκτήριο λόγο.
Ο κ. Ιακώβου, πρόεδρος του Δικηγορικού Συλλόγου, εκφώνησε τον εναρκτήριο λόγο.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 10, 2022)

Μπορώ να ρωτήσω κάτι και για την τελεία στις λεζάντες φωτογραφιών ή θα πρέπει η ερώτηση να γίνει σε άλλο topic;

Ακόμα κι όταν υπάρχουν δύο προτάσεις στη λεζάντα μιας φωτογραφίας, οι εφημερίδες δεν βάζουν τελεία στην τελευταία πρόταση, παρότι έχουν βάλει στην προηγούμενη.

Δεν είναι λίγο παράλογο αυτό, να μην μπει τελεία στην τελευταία πρόταση;


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2022)

Παρόμοια δεν συνηθίζουμε να βάζουμε τελεία στις λίστες, μόνο ίσως στο τελευταίο. 
Όμως, χωρίς τελεία δεν μπορεί να τις διαβάσουν τα προγράμματα ανάγνωσης για τυφλούς, επομένως πλέον βάζουμε παντού (τουλάχιστον όσοι έχουμε ενημέρωση και ενδιαφερόμαστε να είναι τα κείμενά μας αναγνώσιμα από όλους).


----------



## nickel (Apr 10, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Ακόμα κι όταν υπάρχουν δύο προτάσεις στη λεζάντα μιας φωτογραφίας, οι εφημερίδες δεν βάζουν τελεία στην τελευταία πρόταση, παρότι έχουν βάλει στην προηγούμενη.
> 
> Δεν είναι λίγο παράλογο αυτό, να μην μπει τελεία στην τελευταία πρόταση;


Υπάρχει μια σχολή που λέει ότι στις λεζάντες δεν βάζουμε τελεία — ακόμα κι αν η λεζάντα είναι μια πλήρης περίοδος. Έτσι, βάζουν την τελεία της πρώτης περιόδου για να τη χωρίσουν από τη δεύτερη, αλλά δεν βάζουν στη δεύτερη. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι λογικό — και δεν το θεωρούσα πριν διαβάσω για το πρόβλημα με τα προγράμματα για τυφλούς.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 10, 2022)

nickel said:


> Υπάρχει μια σχολή που λέει ότι στις λεζάντες δεν βάζουμε τελεία — ακόμα κι αν η λεζάντα είναι μια πλήρης περίοδος. Έτσι, βάζουν την τελεία της πρώτης περιόδου για να τη χωρίσουν από τη δεύτερη, αλλά δεν βάζουν στη δεύτερη. Δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι λογικό — και δεν το θεωρούσα πριν διαβάσω για το πρόβλημα με τα προγράμματα για τυφλούς.



Ακριβώς. Αν είναι μία πλήρης πρόταση, φαίνεται παράλογο να μην υπάρχει τελεία στο τέλος.
Κι ακόμα πιο παράλογο, αν είναι δύο προτάσεις και υπάρχει τελεία στην πρώτη αλλά όχι στη δεύτερη.

Κι όμως, στις σημερινές εφημερίδες μπορείτε να δείτε αυτό που λέω:
https://www.naftemporiki.gr/frontpages/10/04/2022/entheta-efimeridon/real-news-real-money/full

Ο *Μπαμπινιώτης* γράφει στο Λεξικό των Δυσκολιών και των Λαθών στη Χρήση της Ελληνικής (Κέντρο Λεξικολογίας, 2014):
Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις πλήρων προτάσεων η τελεία δεν χρησιμοποιείται:
α) σε τίτλους (εφημερίδων, περιοδικών, βιβλίων, κεφαλαίων βιβλίου κ.ά.):
_Έρχονται νέοι φόροι - Παραβιάζονται θεμελιώδη δικαιώματα_
β) σε λεζάντες φωτογραφιών:
_Ο Πρόεδρος της Δημοκρατίας ξεναγείται στην Ακρόπολη_

Υ.Γ. Με απασχολεί ιδιαιτέρα γιατί σε ένα βιβλίο που επιμελήθηκα και κυκλοφόρησε το 2014, έβαλα τελεία και σε φράσεις που δεν συνιστούσαν πλήρη πρόταση και ήταν λεζάντες φωτογραφιών. Τότε, βέβαια, μόλις είχε κυκλοφορήσει και το συγκεκριμένο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη και δεν είχα προλάβει να το μελετήσω και να λάβω υπόψη μου τις κατευθύνσεις που δίνει!


----------



## nickel (Apr 11, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> έβαλα τελεία και σε φράσεις που δεν συνιστούσαν πλήρη πρόταση και ήταν λεζάντες φωτογραφιών


Δεν είναι έγκλημα καθοσιώσεως. Παρόμοια συζήτηση γίνεται και στην περίπτωση που έχουμε λίστες (αριθμημένες, με τελείες κ.τ.ό.). Δεν έχουν επικρατήσει αυστηροί κανόνες, ούτε καν μετά την κυκλοφορία του _Λεξικού των δυσκολιών_.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 11, 2022)

nickel said:


> Δεν είναι έγκλημα καθοσιώσεως. Παρόμοια συζήτηση γίνεται και στην περίπτωση που έχουμε λίστες (αριθμημένες, με τελείες κ.τ.ό.). Δεν έχουν επικρατήσει αυστηροί κανόνες, ούτε καν μετά την κυκλοφορία του _Λεξικού των δυσκολιών_.



Μακάρι να μην είναι! Γιατί το έχω πάρει βαρέως!

Στους τίτλους φαίνεται λογικό να μην υπάρχουν τελείες και συμφωνώ.

Στις λεζάντες φωτογραφιών όμως, προσπαθώ να φανταστώ πώς θα φαίνονταν χωρίς τελείες.

Ιδίως στις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει ολόκληρη πρόταση ή, χειρότερα, προηγείται άλλη που έχει τελεία...


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 28, 2022)

Earion said:


> Ο Αλέξης δεν το έκανε όμως.



Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι υπάρχει ένας γενικός κανόνας ότι, όταν το επίρρημα βρίσκεται στο τέλος της πρότασης, δεν προηγείται κόμμα;


----------



## Earion (Apr 28, 2022)

Το "΄όμως" δεν είναι επίρρημα.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 28, 2022)

Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι υπάρχει ένας γενικός κανόνας ότι, όταν το επίρρημα ή ο σύνδεσμος βρίσκεται στο τέλος της πρότασης, δεν προηγείται κόμμα;


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 29, 2022)

Το ανέφερα ως παράδειγμα και για τους συνδέσμους, και για τα επιρρήματα!


----------



## san_palia_zografia (Apr 30, 2022)

Δεν είμαι φιλόλογος - οπότε, συγχωρέστε μου το λάθος!


----------



## Earion (May 2, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Μπορούμε να πούμε ότι υπάρχει ένας γενικός κανόνας ότι, όταν το επίρρημα ή ο σύνδεσμος βρίσκεται στο τέλος της πρότασης, δεν προηγείται κόμμα;


Δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω αν δεν δω παραδείγματα. Ούτε μπορώ να φανταστώ γιατί να υπάρχει «κανόνας» σε ένα θέμα που, όπως παραδεχθήκαμε όλοι, είναι αρκετά ρευστό και υπόκειται σε κατά περίπτωση λύσεις.



san_palia_zografia said:


> Δεν είμαι φιλόλογος - οπότε, συγχωρέστε μου το λάθος!


Μην έχεις ενοχές!  Δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι φιλόλογος για να έχεις την αίσθηση της γλώσσας.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 2, 2022)

Μα έδωσα ένα παράδειγμα πριν!

Να δώσω κι άλλο ένα:

_Κάθε κριτική είναι δικαιολογημένη, άλλωστε._


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2022)

Όχι, δεν χρειάζεται κόμμα.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 3, 2022)

Earion said:


> Όχι, δεν χρειάζεται κόμμα.



Είναι κάπου γραμμένος αυτός ο κανόνας;

Ότι δεν μπαίνει κόμμα πριν από τον σύνδεσμο, αν αυτός βρίσκεται στο τέλος της πρότασης;


----------



## Earion (May 3, 2022)

Όχι, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τέτοιος κανόνας. Και δεν υπάρχει διότι δεν χρειάζεται.
Υπάρχουν και θέματα που τα χειρίζεται κανείς με την κοινή λογική, χωρίς να αναζητά τις πλάκες του Μωυσή.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2022)

Το _άλλωστε_ είναι επίρρημα. 









Και γιατί να το κρύψωμεν άλλωστε; | Κώστας Γιαννακίδης


Αν η ιστορική αποτίμηση του πολιτικού βίου του Μητσοτάκη λαμβάνει θετικό πρόσημο, είναι για τον κυνισμό του, δηλαδή την άλλη όψη της ειλικρίνειας, που επέδειξε, κυρίως κατά την περίοδο της πρωθυπουργίας του




www.protagon.gr


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 3, 2022)

nickel said:


> Το _άλλωστε_ είναι επίρρημα.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Γι' αυτό η ερώτηση, όπως είπα προηγούμενα, αφορούσε και τους συνδέσμους, και τα επιρρήματα!


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 3, 2022)

Earion said:


> Όχι, δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει τέτοιος κανόνας. Και δεν υπάρχει διότι δεν χρειάζεται.
> Υπάρχουν και θέματα που τα χειρίζεται κανείς με την κοινή λογική, χωρίς να αναζητά τις πλάκες του Μωυσή.



Η λογική η δική μου λέει ότι πρέπει να προηγείται κόμμα!


----------



## anepipsogos (May 3, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Η λογική η δική μου λέει ότι πρέπει να προηγείται κόμμα!


Στα κάποια πολλά χρόνια που λειτούργησα ως διορθωτής/επιμελητής, πάντα έλεγα μέσα μου και διέδιδα γύρω μου: εάν έχουμε φτάσει να απαλλάξουμε ένα κείμενο από τα παντοειδή του λάθη και είμαστε στο σημείο να συζητούμε εάν θα βάλουμε κόμμα στις συγκεκριμένες περιστάσεις (όπως αυτά τα παραδείγματα, καλή ώρα), βιώνουμε την υπέρτατη πολυτέλεια που επιφυλάσσει η τυπωμένη ζωή σε συντάκτες/μεταφραστές/επιμελητές κλπ

Οπότε, προσωπικά πάντα, όσον αφορά τα κόμματα, τηρούσα τις χοντρές "κόκκινες γραμμές-κανόνες", και από εκεί και πέρα, σε πιο "γκρίζες" περιοχές, άφηνα το πράγμα απείραχτο, όπως το προτιμούσε ο συντάκτης.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Η λογική η δική μου λέει ότι πρέπει να προηγείται κόμμα!


Δεν είσαι ο μόνος που θέλει να χωρίζει με κόμμα τα αντιθετικά επιρρήματα, σε όποιο σημείο της πρότασης κι αν βρίσκονται. Αντιγράφω τρία παραδείγματα με το _εξάλλου_:

Αξίζει, εξάλλου, να σημειωθεί ότι με βάση τις ήδη ισχύουσες από το 2014 διατάξεις [...]​Εξάλλου, δεν είχα και άλλες επιλογές στην κατάσταση που βρισκόμουν [...]​Η εκδρομή θα αναβληθεί λόγω έλλειψης συνοδών καθηγητών· ο καιρός δε θα την επέτρεπε, εξάλλου.​
Θα μπορούσα να παραθέσω παρόμοια παραδείγματα χωρίς κόμμα.
Η τάση για κόμμα συμβαίνει επειδή εδώ έχουμε αντιθετικό επίρρημα και θέλουμε να το ξεχωρίσουμε από την υπόλοιπη σημασία. Κάτι που δεν θα κάναμε με ένα χρονικό ή άλλο επίρρημα. Θα έβαζες κόμμα πριν από π.χ. ένα _γρήγορα_;


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 3, 2022)

nickel said:


> Δεν είσαι ο μόνος που θέλει να χωρίζει με κόμμα τα αντιθετικά επιρρήματα, σε όποιο σημείο της πρότασης κι αν βρίσκονται. Αντιγράφω τρία παραδείγματα με το _εξάλλου_:
> 
> Αξίζει, εξάλλου, να σημειωθεί ότι με βάση τις ήδη ισχύουσες από το 2014 διατάξεις [...]​Εξάλλου, δεν είχα και άλλες επιλογές στην κατάσταση που βρισκόμουν [...]​Η εκδρομή θα αναβληθεί λόγω έλλειψης συνοδών καθηγητών· ο καιρός δε θα την επέτρεπε, εξάλλου.​



Για τα δύο πρώτα παραδείγματα υπάρχει σχεδόν ομοφωνία. Για το τρίτο οι απόψεις διίστανται!

Τα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα προέρχονται από κάποια γραμματική ή κάποιο λεξικό;


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 3, 2022)

nickel said:


> Η τάση για κόμμα συμβαίνει επειδή εδώ έχουμε αντιθετικό επίρρημα και θέλουμε να το ξεχωρίσουμε από την υπόλοιπη σημασία. Κάτι που δεν θα κάναμε με ένα χρονικό ή άλλο επίρρημα. Θα έβαζες κόμμα πριν από π.χ. ένα _γρήγορα_;



Δεν θα έβαζα! Ακριβώς επειδή το επίρρημα είναι αντιθετικό, μοιάζει λογικό να προηγηθεί κόμμα!


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Τα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα προέρχονται από κάποια γραμματική ή κάποιο λεξικό;


Από το διαδίκτυο και από βιβλίο. Αλλά, όπως είπα, αν μου δώσεις δέκα παραδείγματα με στίξη, θα σου δώσω δέκα όμοια χωρίς. Όπως ανέφερε ο anepipsogos, εδώ έχουμε μια «γκρίζα» περιοχή.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 4, 2022)

nickel said:


> Από το διαδίκτυο και από βιβλίο. Αλλά, όπως είπα, αν μου δώσεις δέκα παραδείγματα με στίξη, θα σου δώσω δέκα όμοια χωρίς. Όπως ανέφερε ο anepipsogos, εδώ έχουμε μια «γκρίζα» περιοχή.



Αυτήν την "γκρίζα" περιοχή θα ήταν καλό κάποτε οι φιλόλογοι να τη φωτίσουν!

Το "Λεξικό των Δυσκολιών και των Λαθών" του Μπαμπινιώτη απάντησε σε πολλά αλλά όχι στο συγκεκριμένο.

Δεν απάντησε πότε βάζουμε αμφίπλευρα κόμματα στον σύνδεσμο και το επίρρημα - και πότε όχι!

Κι αν βάζουμε ή δεν βάζουμε όταν είναι στο τέλος της πρότασης!

Όντως, το κόμμα είναι ένα σημείο στίξης που μπορεί να σε τρελάνει!

Αλλά θα πρέπει να μας δοθούν κάποιοι σαφείς κανόνες αντί να λειτουργούμε αυθαίρετα!


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 4, 2022)

anepipsogos said:


> Οπότε, προσωπικά πάντα, όσον αφορά τα κόμματα, τηρούσα τις χοντρές "κόκκινες γραμμές-κανόνες", και από εκεί και πέρα, σε πιο "γκρίζες" περιοχές, άφηνα το πράγμα απείραχτο, όπως το προτιμούσε ο συντάκτης.



Αν, όμως, έχουμε επιμεληθεί ένα βιβλίο που έχει πολλά κείμενα, δεν θα έπρεπε να ακολουθήσουμε μία ενιαία γραμμή, ώστε να υπάρχει μία ομοιομορφία;

Ακόμα κι αν αναπαράγουμε κείμενα σε εισαγωγικά και το καθένα φέρει διαφορετική υπογραφή;


----------



## anepipsogos (May 4, 2022)

san_palia_zografia said:


> Αν, όμως, έχουμε επιμεληθεί ένα βιβλίο που έχει πολλά κείμενα, δεν θα έπρεπε να ακολουθήσουμε μία ενιαία γραμμή, ώστε να υπάρχει μία ομοιομορφία;


Και για μένα αυτή είναι η βέλτιστη πρακτική. Ωστόσο, πάντα είχα μια προσυνεννόηση και βολιδοσκοπούσα έναν έκαστο των συντελεστών ενός συλλογικού τόμου, π.χ., μην τυχόν είναι κάποιος που τη στίξη τη θέλει όπως την έχει. Και βέβαια πάντα με τη συναίνεση του εκδότη ως προς την ακολουθητέα "γραμμή".



san_palia_zografia said:


> Ακόμα κι αν αναπαράγουμε κείμενα σε εισαγωγικά και το καθένα φέρει διαφορετική υπογραφή;


Όταν έχω ένα βιβλίο μοναδικού συγγραφέα, στο οποίο αυτός περιλαμβάνει παραθέματα τρίτων εντός εισαγωγικών, προσωπικά δεν ενιαιοποιώ τη στίξη -πάντα σε συνεννόηση με τον εκδότη.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 4, 2022)

anepipsogos said:


> Και για μένα αυτή είναι η βέλτιστη πρακτική. Ωστόσο, πάντα είχα μια προσυνεννόηση και βολιδοσκοπούσα έναν έκαστο των συντελεστών ενός συλλογικού τόμου, π.χ., μην τυχόν είναι κάποιος που τη στίξη τη θέλει όπως την έχει. Και βέβαια πάντα με τη συναίνεση του εκδότη ως προς την ακολουθητέα "γραμμή".


 Να βρεις τους συντελεστές όταν υπάρχουν αποσπάσματα από τον Τύπο, για να τους ρωτήσεις για τη στίξη, είναι... ουτοπία!


----------



## anepipsogos (May 4, 2022)

Εάν πρόκειται για κάτι τέτοιο, δεν πειράζω τη στίξη -εκτός αν πρόκειται για πρόδηλο και χοντρό σφάλμα/παραδρομή που διορθώνω σιωπηρά.


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 4, 2022)

Μακάρι να κυκλοφορήσει κάποτε ένα βιβλίο αποκλειστικά για τη χρήση του κόμματος, που να θεωρείται ευαγγέλιο, και να απαντά σε όλες τις απορίες μας!


----------



## san_palia_zografia (May 4, 2022)

anepipsogos said:


> Εάν πρόκειται για κάτι τέτοιο, δεν πειράζω τη στίξη -εκτός αν πρόκειται για πρόδηλο και χοντρό σφάλμα/παραδρομή που διορθώνω σιωπηρά.



Εγώ πήγα και πείραξα τη στίξη, κυρίως στο κόμμα, για να την κάνω καλύτερη.

Αλλά ομολογώ ότι την έκανα χειρότερη.

Το διαπίστωσα τώρα, μετά από χρόνια, ξεφυλλίζοντας το βιβλίο.

Έβαλα αμφίπλευρα κόμματα στο "μάλιστα" και σε άλλα επιρρήματα και συνδέσμους - διαπιστώνοντας ότι δεν συνηθίζεται τελικά και ότι τα κόμματα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται με φειδώ, όπως γράφτηκε πρωτύτερα.

Το καλύτερο είναι όντως πολλές φορές εχθρός του καλού.

Αν υπάρχει επανέκδοση του βιβλίου, θα σβήσω πολλά κόμματα!


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2022)

Εγώ ακολουθώ τον κανόνα που μου έμαθαν στην πρώτη δημοτικού, ότι δηλαδή βάζουμε κόμμα εκεί που όταν μιλάμε παίρνουμε αναπνοή. Και όταν απαριθμούμε, αλλά όχι πριν το και, άσπρα, κόκκινα, κίτρινα, μπλέ και πράσινα.
Και στην πράξη βάζουμε πολύ λιγότερα κόμματα από την αγγλική γλώσσα. Ο υπερκομματισμός δεν περνάει!
Επομένως, στο "γιατί να το κρύψουμε άλλωστε;" εγώ δεν ακούω αναπνοή (δεν μιλάμε για άτομα με αναπνευστικά προβλήματα). Αν το δω με κόμμα θα σκεφτώ ότι αυτός που το έγραψε θέλει να το διαβάσουμε "Γιατί να το κρύψουμε; Άλλωστε."


----------



## cougr (Nov 18, 2022)




----------

